# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Të njohim Kapllan Resulin

## macia_blu

...Dhe te diskutojme rreth vepres se tij.


BABAI I PARULLËS KOSOVA REPUBLIKË


Ndonëse heshtet, prej të gjithëve dihet tashmë fare mirë se Babai i parullës KOSOVA REPUBLIKË është shkrimtari dhe shkencëtari martir e hero, akademiku prof. dr. Kapllan Resuli. Njëkohësisht ai është edhe dëshmori i saj i parë, i pari njeri që është arrestuar, terrorizuar e dënuar politikisht për këtë parullë, që tash një dekadë e sa është temë e ditës, kushtrim për mobilizim e luftë. Ai është edhe personaliteti që u dënua më randë për këtë parullë, që e pësoi më keq se kushdo, që sa e sa herë qe duke e paguar edhe me kokën e tij atë guxim, bile edhe me kokat e fëmijëve të tijë.
Simjet janë mbushur plot 13 vite që kur krahina e Kosovës u shpall nga bijtë e sajë Republikë, bile dhe shtet i pavarur. Presidenti Ibrahim Rugova, për nder të 2 korrikut 1990  Ditës së Pavarësisë së Kosovës, priti në një takim deputetët e Kuvendit të Kosovës. Qysh me kohë ai ka pritur e përcjellur në Prishtinë edhe shumë personalitete të tjera, të cilët jo vetëm që nuk kanë bërë asgjë në shërbim të çështjes së shpalljes së Kosovës shtet më vete e republikë, por edhe kanë qenë kundër kësaj parulle, bile ai i ka pritur edhe ata që e kanë arrestuar Kapllan Resulin për atë parullë dhe shumë e shumë herë edhe kanë tentuar për ta zhdukur fizikisht, veç dhe tok me pushtetarët e Beogradit, me UDB-në, që duart e saja të gjata e të lara me gjak i shtrinte deri në zemër të Shqipërisë, atje në Tiranë, ku me urdhërin e saj u arrestua për parullën KOSOVA REPUBLIKË dhe u denua si askush tjetër në Shqipëri e në Kosovë shkrimtari e shkencëtari martir e hero Kapllan Resuli.
Dhe ndërsa thërriten e nderohen në Prishtinë edhe armiqtë tashmë të njohur të Kosovës Republikë, Babai i kësaj parulle, ai që iu kushtua me mish e me shpirt dhe kontriboi për realizimin e saj më shumë se kushdo tjetër, Ai që e krijoi dhe e lansoi idenë dhe parullën KOSOVA REPUBLIKË, që shkriu tërë jetën për kauzën e saj, jo vetëm që nuk thirret në Prishtinë, jo vetëm që nuk i tregohet asnjëfarë mirënjohjeje, respekti, nderimi, por edhe vazhdon të ndiqet, të persekutohet e të satanizohet, ashtu siç kishin urdhëruar qysh me kohë Titua me Rankoviqin e UDB-në jugosllave, si dhe Enver Hoxha me Ramiz Alinë e Sigurimin shqiptar.
Ja se si është shprehur Enver Hoxha në akt-akuzën kundër Akademikut Resuli dhe në vendimin e Gjykatës së Rrethit të Tiranës të datës 15.061971, që e dënoi Akademikun tonë me 43 vite burg më monstruoz:

Nëpëmjet letrave, që u ka adresuar njerëzve të ndryshëm, i pandehuri Kapllan Resuli pretendon se Partia nuk ka kohë të ndihmojë popullin kosovar, me që është e zënë me luftën në Azi, Afrikë dhe Amerikën Latine. Duke dashur gjithnjë të ngjallë mosbesimin e popullit kosovar ndaj politikës marksiste-leniniste të Partisë së Punës, ta kundërvejë atë ndaj Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë, i pandehuri bën thirrje për Kosovën-Republikë, harton Programin dhe Statutin e Frontit Nacional-Clirimtar të Kosovës, synon të krijojë organizatë të pavarur të partisë brenda emigracionit kosovar në Shqipëri, të gjitha këto pa dijeninë e organeve shtetërore, me qëllim që ta çorodiste, ta hidhte popullin kosovar në aventurë, ti jepte shkas klikës titiste të shpërthejë e të shtojë terrorin e masakrat ndaj minoritetit shqiptar në Jugosllavi.
Duke dashur të realizojë qëllimin e tij armiqësor ndaj Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë, i pandehuri Kapllan Resuli mundohet të bindë kosovarët se Partia e Punës së Shqipërisë as që e ka përkrahur, as e përkrah dhe as do ta përkrahë popullin kosovar në luftën e tij. Mjerë ai që pret përkrahje nga Shqipëria, Kali i botës të lë në rrugë  propagandon i pandehuri dhe nën maskën e mbështjetjes në forcat e brendshme, në kryengritje popullore të armatosur, të agresionit nga jashtë, bën thirrje për tu armatosur nga Shqipëria, për tu arratisur nga Shqipërai, për të luftuar nga malet e Kosovës, për një Kosovë të pavarur nga askush. Thirrje të tilla bën i pandehuri me Programin dhe Statutin e Frontit Nacional-Clirimtar për çlirimin e Kosovës, me korrespondencën me të tjerët.

Në vitin 1983, pra 13 vite më vonë, shihni si është shprehur me shkrim, në mes të Prishtinës, një personalitet shqiptar i Kosovës, bile dhe doktor i shkencave, që sot e kësaj dite vazhdon të nderohet në atë Prishtinë:

Nga kjo pikëpamje është e pavend dhe destruktive parulla e demostratave kontrarevolucionare në Kosovë në vitin 1981  Kosova republikë. Si për arsye parimore se themelimi i dy shteteve në një komb është i dëmshëm për vetë interesat e atij kombi dhe jetës ndërkombëtare, ashtu edhe për arsye të shkallës së afirmimit dhe kryesisht të barazimit të rolit të krahinës me republikat tona, përveç në kuptimin e shtetësisë, e gjithashtu edhe të trajtimit të barabartë të KSA të Kosovës në federatën jugosllave. Insistimi për themelimin e shtetit shqiptar në Jugosllavi jo vetëm që nuk ka asgjë të përbashkët me interesat vitale të kombësisë shqiptare në Jugosllavi, por ai në instancë të fundit është edhe në kundërshtim me këto interesa dhe çon kah shkatërrimi i federatës vetëqeverisëse socialiste të kombeve dhe kombësive tona. Me këtë parullë demagogjike irredenta synon lidhjen vertikale të të gjithë shqiptarëve në Jugosllavi, krijimin e republikës etnikisht të pastër shqiptare nëpërmjet të ndërrimit të kufijve dhe të rikonstruimit kushtetues të tri republikave e të një krahine autonome, gjë që është në kundërshtim jo vetëm me vendimet e AVNOJ-it dhe me rregullimin kushtetues të Jugosllavisë, por në esencën e vet është e drejtuar edhe kundër KSA të Kosovës dhe kombësisë shqiptare. Qëllimi i fundit i irredentës në Kosovë dhe i aleatëve të saj është krijimi në Jugosllavi i një shteti shqiptar të mbështetur në etatizëm e stalinizëm dhe i cili më vonë do ti bashkohej Shqipërisë nëpërmjet të ndërrimit të dhunshëm të kufijve.
Kombësia shqiptare në Jugosllavi, në tërësi e barabartë me të gjitha kombet dhe kombësitë e vendit tonë, hodhi poshtë vendosmërisht parullën kontrarevolucionare Kosova  republikë, si dhe kërkesat e tjera reaksionare të nacionalistëve e të irredentistëve dhe u përcaktua vendosmërisht për vetëqeverisjen socialiste, barazinë e plotë kombëtare dhe vëllazërimin e bashkimin me të gjitha kombet e kombësitë e Jugosllavisë...

Në këtë kohë Kapllan Resuli po bënte dekadën e dytë në burgun e Burrelit për atë parullë, se edhe Enver Hoxha me klikën e tij staliniste vazhdonin të ishin kundër Kosovës Republikë, bile edhe në suazat e shtetit jugosllav, se ruajna zot edhe të pavarur, siç e kishte konceptuar e propaganduar Akademiku Resuli, qysh në Jugosllavi, nëpër qelijat e burgut të Idrizovës, të Tetovës e të Ulqinit. Bile, qysh në vitin 1960, në Mbledhjen e 81 partive komuniste e punëtore ne Moskë, Enver Hoxha pati deklaruar:

Jugosllavët na akuzojnë se gjoja ne jemi shoninistë, ndërhyjm¨èe në punët e tyre të  brendshme dhe kërkojmë rektifikimin e kufijve shqiptaro-jugosllavë. Mjaft nga miqtë tanë mendojnë dhe lënë të kuptohet se ne, komunist¨èet shqiptarë, jemi në këto ujëra. Ne u themi miqëve që mendojnë kështu se gabohen rëndë. Ne sjemi shovinistë, NE AS KIEMI KËRKUAR DHE AS KËRKOJMË REKTIFIKIM KUFISH...

Në këtë kohë, Kapllan Resuli, që sapo kishte dalë nga burgu jugosllav i Idrizovos dhe kishte arritur në Shqipëri, atje - në kampin e përqëndrimit të emigracionit kosovar, ku bëhej demoralizimi, degradimi dhe degjenerimi i bijve më të mirë të Kosovës, i atyre që i kishin shpëtuar hanxharit dhe kthetrave të UDB-së, Kapllan Resuli  në kthetrat e Enver Hoxhës, me hanxharin e tij mbi kokë, ëndrron, koncepton, formulon dhe, përmes romanit të tij të mirënjohur TRADHTIA, lanson parullën KOSOVA-REPUBLIKË, se pikërisht aty, në Shqipëri, ai e pa qart e më qart se vazhdimi i luftës me parullën e vjetër BASHKIMI I KOSOVËS ME SHQIPËRINË ishte tejkaluar dhe në dëm të vetë shqiptarëve të Kosovës. Me Shqipërinë staliniste të Enver Hoxhës Kosova kurrë nuk mund të bashkohej, jo vetëm pse kjo do të ishte një fatkeqësi e tragjedi për banorët e Kosovës, por pse këtë gjë nuk e donte as klika sunduese në Shqipëri, që ia kishte frikën Kosovës edhe jashta kufijve të Shqipërisë, se jo më të futej ajo edhe brenda saj.
Fill pas botimit të romanit TRADHTIA Kapllan Resuli harton edhe PROGRAMIN dhe STATUTIN  e Frontit Nacional-çlirimtar për çlirimin e Kosovës, ku theksohet jo vetëm parulla KOSOVA-REPUBLIKË, por edhe domosdoshmëria e shpalljes së Kosovës shtet më vete, të pavarur nga askush. Ky Program e Statut, përmes Vesel Balecit, një kosovar-tardhtar, bie në duar të Sigurimit shqipar, arrin në Beograd dhe Josip Broz Titua me Rankoviqin urdhërojnë Enver Hoxhën dhe Ramiz Alinë për likvidimin e Kapllan Resulit e të veprave të tija.
Kapllan Resuli është arrestuar në Shqipëri në vitin 1970 për parullën KOSOVA-REPUBLIKË, kur Titua me gaulajterët e tijë akoma nuk kishte arrestuar atje askend për atë parullë, se atje akoma askush as nuk e bëlbëzonte. As ndërgjegja e kosovarëve më të ngritur ideologjikisht akoma nuk e kishte konceptuar atë parullë, ndonëse kishin pesë-gjashtë vite që po e lexonin me kënaqësinë më të madhe romanin Tradhtia. Kulmi është se në gjyqin e kurdisur në Tiranë kundër Akademikut Resulit, ndër kosovarët e tjerë, do të dalin si dëshmitarë të akt-akuzës edhe shkrimtarët kosovarë Agim Gjakova dhe Adem Istrefi, që kërkuan edhe dënimin kapital për Akademikun Resuli, me vdekje. E pasi nuk e dënuan me vdekje, Ismail Kadareja personalisht kërkoi nga Enver Hoxha që Akademikun Resuli me shokët e tijë të burgut të Burrelit ti tridhte. Të gjithë këta sot priten e nderohen, respektohen në Kosovë si burra fort të mirë e patriotë të mëdhenj, patjetër  nga ata që për veten e tyre nuk janë më të mirë, se as që ndryshojnë ndopak prej këtyre, gjë që e patë edhe nga citati i mësipërm të doktorit kosovar.
Pra, akademiku prof. dr. Kapllan Resuli është Babai i parrullës KOSOVA-REPUBLIKË dhe personi I PARË I ARRESTUAR për atë parullë. 
Me që është arrestuar në Shqipëri, e jo në Jugosllavi, enveristët përpiqen si e si ta fshehin këtë gjë dhe, në vazhdën e tyre e nën urdhërat e tyre edhe të gjithë ata që janë vënë, me ndërgjegje apo pa nddërgjegje, në shërbim të enverizmit.
Akademiku Kapllan Resuli u denuar në Shqipëri me 43 vite burg më monstruoz. Vetëm për parullën KOSOVA-REPUBLIKË e kanë dënuar asgjë mangut por 15 vite burg, aq sa as Titua me Rankoviqin nuk kanë dënuar për atë parullë asnjë shqiptar të Kosovës. Bile, mund të themi se të gjithë shqiptarët e Kosovës, të dënuar për atë parullë, nuk kanë bërë 15 vite burg, në një kohë që Kapllan Resuli do të bëjë edhe 15 vite të tjera, po për agjitacion e propagandë. Me dënimin e tij me 37 vite burg për agjitacion e propagandë, Kapllan Resuli është KAMPION I BOTËS, gjë që poashtu kalohet në heshtje, siç po kalohen në heshtje edhe shumë gjëra të tjera nga jeta e tij plot e përplot me heroizma, të cilat, me që nuk i kanë të tjerët, kumirët e Enver Hoxhës, kalohen në heshtje dhe, në vend të tyre, botës shqiptare dhe joshqiptare po i servirohen gënjeshtrat më monstruoze kundër këtij heroi e martiri, me qëllim që të deheroizohet e të satanizohet.
Pra, Kapllan Resuli është edhe personi që është denuar MË RENDË SE KUSHDO TJETËR për parullën KOSOVA-REPUBLIKË.
E po të shtojmë këtu se Kapllan Resuli EDHE U ROP PËR SË GJALLI në qelijat e burgut të Burrelit, jo një herë, por 10 (dhjetë!) herë me radhë, në mënyrë më të ndyrë e më mizore, ashtu siç nuk është rjepur deri më sot askush në botë, as në mesjetën më të egër; po të shtojmë këtu se Kapllan Resulit JU SHKATËRRUA EDHE FAMILJA, iu degjenerua dhe iu bë nga Sigurimi prostitute gruaja, për më tepër iu masakruan edhe fëmijët, Arbeni dhe Arbana, mund të pyesim: Kush u dënua më rëndë se Kapllan Resuli për parullën KOSOVA-REPUBLIKË, kush e pësoi më keq?!
Kjo ka qenë mirënjohja e Enver Hoxhës dhe e klikës së tij gjakatare për vetmohimin e Kapllan Resulit, për kontributin e tij të shquar dhe sakrifikimin e jashtëzakonshëm për kauzën e Kosovës e të mbarë popullit shqiptar. Kjo ka qenë dhe vazhdon të jetë edhe mirënjohja e enveristëve të Kosovës, por jo edhe e shqiptarëve të Shqipërisë e të Kosovës, të diasporës shqiptare. Nga Shqipëria, Kosova e diaspora tashmë janë dëgjuar zërat e protestës kundër këtij trajtimi më monstruoz, më pa precedan në historinë e popullit shqiptar e të njerëzimit mbarë. Trajtimi më monstruoz, që i është bërë dhe vazhdon ti bëhet akademikut prof. dr. Kapllan Resuli sot e kësaj dite, ka qenë dhe mbetet një turp për të gjithë, jo vetëm për ata që po ia bëjnë, por edhe për ata që heshtin dhe bëhen sikur nuk e shohin, sikur nuk e kuptojnë. Ndërsa Akademiku Resuli ka luftuar për kauzën e popullit shqiptar edhe i mbërthyer në hekura e beton të burgjeve Idrizovo dhe Burrel, shqiptarët - që na rrahin gjoksin edhe për trimëri - as nga liria nuk marrin guxim të thonë fjalën e vërtetë në mbrojtje të tij. Çdo nderim për përjashtimet.

Luigj BUROVI


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::



                                   DOKUMENT PER BOTIM


VENDIMI I GJYKATËS SË RRETHIT TË TIRANËS
PËR DËNIMIN E AKADEMIKUT PROF. DR. KAPLLAN RESULI

REPUBLIKA POPULLORE E SHQIPËRISË
GJYKATA E RRETHIT TIRANËS                                                                Nr. 150 Vnedimit
Nr. 144 Regj. Themeltar

V E N D I M
NË EMËR TË POPULLIT

Këshilli gjyqësor i Gjykatës së Rrethit të Tiranës, i formuar me:
Hydai Bejo                          Kryetar
                                           Mynevere Shuteriqi          Antar
                                           Fane Boshnjaku                Antar

në seancën gjyqësore të datës 11,12,13 dhe 15 qershor 1971, me sekretar Sadik Rama dhe me pjesëmarrjen e Prokurorit të Rrethit Asaf Kondi, mori në shqyrtim çështjen penale Nr. 144, që u përket të pandehurve:

1) Kapllan Resuli: i biri i Xhanos dhe i Nurijes, i datëlindjes 1934, i lindur në Ulqin të Jugosllavisë, banues në Lushnje, lagja Çlirimi, pallati 28, apartamenti 4, me shtetësi e kombësi shqiptare1, me origjinë shoqërore nëpunës, mësues në Lushnje, me arsim të lartë pedagogjik2, me gjendje familjare i martuar, ka dy fëmijë, i padënuar më parë3, i paorganizuar, pa dekorata, i arrestuar me datën 3 nëntor 1970.

2) Faslli Ramadani: i biri i Jakupit dhe i Qamiles, i datëlindjes 1916, i lindur në fshatin Novoselë të Jugosllavisë, banues në Tiranë, lagja Nr. 9, rruga Muhamet Gjollesha, pallati 34, shk. 3, ap. 17, me kombësi e shtetësi shqiptare, me origjinë shoqërore fshatar i varfër, me gjendje shoqërore punëtor, mekanik4 në Kombinatin Josif Pashko Tiranë, pa arsim, i martuar, ka katër fëmijë, i padënuar më parë, i paorganizuar, pa dekorata, i arrestuar me datën 12 nëntor 1970.

Të akuzuar në bazë të neneve 64/10, 73/1 dhe 273/1 e 12 të K.P.
Në përfundim të gjykimit, pasi u verifikuan materialet e hetuesisë, pretendimet e të pandehurve, thëniet e dëshmitarëve, provat materiale, pasi u dëgjua mendimi i prokurorit, i cili kërkoi që të dy të pandehurit të deklarohen fajtorë në bazë të neneve 64/10, 73/1, 273/1 dhe 12 të K.P. dhe të dënohen si vijon:

1) I pandehuri Kapllan Resuli përfundimisht për të tri krimet me 20 vite heqje të lirisë.5
2) I pandehuri Faslli Ramadani përfundimisht për të tri krimet me 13 vite të heqjes të lirisë.

Pasi dëgjoi mbrojtjen dhe fjalën e fundit të të pandehurve dhe pasi analizoi provat e administruara në terësinë e tyre:

V Ë R E N

I pandehuri Kapllan Resuli ka emigruar nga Ulqini i Jugosllavisë në Republikën Popullore të Shqipërisë në vitin 19606, kurse Faslli Ramadani ka emigruar nga katundi Novoselë i Jugosllavisë në Republikën Popullore të Shqipërisë në vitin 1949. Me kërkesën e tyre, të dy të pandehurve, Presidiumi i Kuvendit Popullor të Shqipërisë u ka njohur shtetësinë shqiptare.
Trajtimi i të dy të pandehurve, qysh në fillim, është bërë në përputhje me dispozitat mbi emigracionin7, duke u siguruar punë, banim, paprekshmëri personale, e tj. Duke përfituar nga këto kushte i pandehuri Kapllan Resuli mori arsimin e lartë pedagogjik në Tiranë (Sic!) 8, u emrua mësues në qytetin e Lushnjës dhe krijoi familje9. Po në saje të kushteve të krijuara i pandehuri Faslli Ramadani fitoi profesionin e mekanikut10, u vendos me punë në qytetin e Tiranës dhe krijoi familje.
Nga verifikimi dhe administrimi i provave në hetuesi dhe gjatë zhvillimit të gjykimit, u vërtetua se të pandehurit Kapllan Resuli dhe Faslli Ramadani kanë kryer veprimtari armiqësore kundër Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë, pavarësisë dhe sigurimit të jashtëm të saj, kanë bërë thirrje, kanë pregaditur, përhapur dhe ruajtur shkrime  me qëllim që të minonin e të dobësonin pushtetin popullor, kanë shitur, blerë dhe mbajtur armë zjarri pa lejen e organeve shtetërore.
I pandehuri Kapllan Resuli, qysh me ardhjen e tij në Shqipëri, nisi të agjitonte, me gojë e me shkrim, në kosovarë brenda e jashta kufijëve shtetërore të Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë, kundër pushtetit popullor e Partisë së Punës të Shqipërisë11. Ai nisi të fliste e të shkruante se në Shqipëri emigrantët kosovarë trajtohen keq12, se Shqipëria ishte kthyer në një varreze e patriotizmit të vllazënve kosovarë13, se udhëheqësave të shtetit shqiptar as që u shkon ndër mend për Kosovën14, se qysh gjatë luftës Partia e Punës e Shqipërisë ka mbajtur qëndrim të padrejtë ndaj çështjes kosovare15. I pandehuri arrin gjer atje sa të mohojë luftën internacionaliste të divizioneve tona në Jugosllavi, gjakun e derdhur atje bashkë me vëllezërit kosovarë dhe ti atribojë Partisë së Punës të Shqipërisë krimet e kryera kundër popullit kosovarë nga klika titiste gjatë viteve 1945-194616. Sipas tij, edhe sot, partia e pushteti popullor, të nisur nga interesa lokale, nuk janë me popullin kosovar, nuk e përkrahin luftën e tij, përkundrazi  e pengojnë17. Nëpëmjet letrave, që u ka adresuar njerëzve të ndryshëm, i pandehuri pretendon se Partia nuk ka kohë të ndihmojë popullin kosovar, me që është e zënë me luftën në Azi, Afrikë dhe Amerikën Latine. Duke dashur gjithnjë të ngjallë mosbesimin e popullit kosovar ndaj politikës marksiste-leniniste të Partisë së Punës, ta kundërvejë atë ndaj Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë, i pandehuri bën thirrje për Kosovën-Republikë, harton Programin dhe Statutin e Frontit Nacional-Clirimtar të Kosovës,18 synon të krijojë organizatë të pavarur të partisë brenda emigracionit kosovar në Shqipëri, të gjitha këto pa dijeninë e organeve shtetërore19, me qëllim që ta çorodiste, ta hidhte popullin kosovar në aventurë, ti jepte shkas klikës titiste të shpërthejë e të shtojë terrorin e masakrat ndaj minoritetit shqiptar në Jugosllavi.
Duke dashur të realizojë qëllimin e tij armiqësor ndaj Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë, i pandehuri Kapllan Resuli mundohet të bindë kosovarët se Partia e Punës së Shqipërisë as që e ka përkrahur, as e përkrah dhe as do ta përkrahë popullin kosovar në luftën e tij. Mjerë ai që pret përkrahje nga Shqipëria, Kali i botës të lë në rrugë  propagandon i pandehuri dhe nën maskën e mbështjetjes në forcat e brendshme, në kryengritje popullore të armatrosur, të agresionit nga jashtë, bën thirrje për tu armatosur nga Shqipëria20, për tu arratisur nga Shqipëria21, për të luftuar nga malet e Kosovës, për një Kosovë të pavarur nga askush22. Thirrje të tilla bën i pandehuri me Programin dhe Statutin e Frontit Nacional-Clirimtar për çlirimin e Kosovës, me korrespondencën me të tjerët. Qëndrimi i organeve të shtypit dhe të ndërmarrjes botuese Naim Frashëri, të cilat me të drejtë nuk kanë botuar vepra dhe shkrime me përmbajtje të gabuar, i pandehuri është munduar ta paraqesë si diskriminim të temës kosovare dhe të shkrimtarëve kosovarë në Shqipëri.
Sipas të pandehurit, për Kosovën më shumë kanë folur të jashtmit se sa shqiptarët. Në shtypin shqiptar  pretendon ai  lejohen të shkruajnë agjentët e UDB-së dhe ndalohen patriotët dhe revolucionarët e vërtetë23. Në të njejtën kohë, në kundërshtim me faktet, duke e hequr veten si përfaqësues i emigracionit kosovar në Shqipëri24, gjithmonë me qëllim që të shuajë dashurinë e popullit kosovar ndaj Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë dhe Partisë së Punës së Shqipërisë, ngre zerin: Nuk kërkoj për të më ndihmuar,- shkruan në një letër redaksisë së gazetës Drita,- po së paku mos na pengoni në luftën që prej disa dekadash po e bëjmë vetëm!25 
Në rrugën e tij armiqësore i pandehuri Kapllan gjen bashkëpunëtor të pandehurin tjetër Faslli Ramadani, me të cilin ishte njohur kohë më parë dhe kishte krijuar miqësi familjare. Tek Faslli Ramadani (analfabet!-SHB) i pandehuri Kapllan Resuli gjen personin me tendenca të theksuara nacionaliste, me pikëpamje të hapura armiqësore ndaj Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë. Në këto rrethana i pandehuri Kapllan i flet të pandehurit Faslli Ramadani se Kosova nuk përkrahet nga Partia, se emigrantët kosovarë keqtrajtohen e luftohen si njerëz të dyshimtë, se grupi i kosovarëve që kishte ardhur në Shqipëri me rastin e festës së 25  Vjetorit të Çlirimit të Atdheut, ishin agjenta të UDB-së, dhe se këta njerëz përkrahen e vihen në tribunë nga Partia e Punës. Duke u pajtuar të dy të pandehurit në mendime e qëllimet e tyre armiqësore ndaj Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë, bisedojnë se Shqipërinë e kërcnon rreziku i pushtimit imperialisto-revizionist26 dhe se duhet të dy të arratiseshin nga Shqipëria.27 
Për tu arratisur të pandehurit kanë biseduar në plazhin e Golemit dhe në takimet e mëvonëshme, që kanë bërë në shtëpi të të pandehurut Faslli gjatë vitit 1970.28 Provat e administruara dëshmojnë se arratisjen të pandehurit do ta kryenin në fund të vitit 1970 nga Kopliku, se pse këtë anë e njihte më mirë Kapllani. Data ekzakte e arratisjes nuk është caktuar, por sipas pohimeve të të pandehurit Faslli, i pandehuri Kapllan, që kishte marrë përsipër organizimin e arratisjes, do ta njoftonte kur të ishte momenti më i përshtatshëm.
Të dy të pandehurit janë armatosur me revolvera. I pandehuri Faslli Ramadani, me propozimin e të pandehurit Kapllan, i ka shitur në muajin maj 1970 këtij të fundit një «_Beretë_» italiane me pesë fishekë. Këtë «_Beretë_» i pandehuri Faslli e kishte blerë nga i quajturi Xhemal Elezi nga rrethi i Dibrës. Vetë i pandehuri Faslli kishte blerë një revolver gjashtësh, me mulli, të tipit të vjetër italian, nga i quajturi Mehmet Ademi, nga rrethi i Kuksit.29
Në rrethanat e sipërme, akuzat kundër të dy të pandehurve, në bazë të nenit 64/10, 73/1, 273/1 e 12 të K.P. bazohen plotësisht në provat e administruara.
I pandehuri Kapllan Resuli, megjithëse në fillim në hetuesi ka pranuar krimet e pregaditjes për tu arratisur dhe të mbajtjes së armës së zjarrit pa leje, më vonë ka mohuar të tri akuzat.30
I pandehuri Faslli Ramadani pranon se ka kryer krimin e përgaditjes për arratisje dhe të mbajtjes së armës së zjarrit pa leje, në hetuesi e gjatë gjykimit të çashtjes mohon të ketë bërë agjitacion e propagandë kundër Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë.

Gjatë gjykimit të çështjes, i pandehuri Kapllan Resulbegoviçi mohoi kategorisht të tri akuzat dhe u mundua ti shpëtojë fajësisë duke thënë se këto akuza janë krijuar kundër tij nga një grup personash31 që kanë armiqësi personale me të, me qëllim  që ta luftojnë si element të shëndosh në mes të emigracionit kosovar32. Ky pretendim i të pandehurit Kapllan rrëzohet me këto prova.
a) Me shenimin sqarues të vitit 1970, në letrën e datës 10.02.1961, dërguar familjes së tij në Jugosllavi, ku, midis të tjerash, duke u ankuar se gjoja në Shqipëri nuk ishte pritur e veshur mirë, shkruan_: «_Ky është një turp i madh për Partinë, por edhe një e mirë për popullin e Kosovës, se me këtë emigrantat më mirë e kuptojshin realitetin në Republikën Popullore të Shqipërisë dhe konsideratën që ka Partia  për patriotët e Kosovës dhe për komunistat në përgjithësi, që në Republikën Popullore të Shqipërisë kërkojshin strehim politik_».
b) Në letrën e datës 16.02.1961, drejtuar emigrantit kosovar Agim Gjakova, në të cilën, ndër të tjera shkruan_:_«_Mirëpo çdo të thotë prokurori i madhnishëm dhe i pamëshirshëm populli dhe madhnija e saj e pagabueshme gjyqtarja ardhmëni për qëndrimin e Partisë sonë ndaj çashtjes së Kosovës në vitet 1945-1946_»33 ..._«_Për këtë kamp këtu që më duket si varreze e patriotizmit të vllazënve tonë kosovar_?_» Po në këtë letër i pandehuri i drejtohet dëshmitarit Agim Gjakova34 me këto fjalë_:_«_Jo, jo, jo Agim_! Na jemi me Partinë dhe duhet të jemi me të përderisa ajo të jetë me ne. Nëse ajo për ndonji arsye rezervohet dhe brumoset me lokalizëm, atëherë duhet ta kemi të qartë se sasht Partija ajo që krijon popullin, por asht populli ai që krijon partinë_».35 
c) Me shenimet e të pandehurit të vitit 1970, në fund të letrave që mbajnë datat 4.8.1961, 3.3.1961, 20.3.1961, në të cilat shkruhet_: «_Mjerë ai që pret gja prej të tjerëve_! Mjerë Kosova që pret çlirim prej Shqipnije_!_». «_Intelektualët kosovarë ndiqeshin nga policija dhe për këtë asht në dijeni edhe Partija. Intelektualët nuk i nevojiten Partisë, se ata nuk e hanë sapunin për djathë...Injorantat i don Partija_!_». «_Ah sikur të dijmë sa patriota kosovarë janë kalbë e kalben nëpër burgje të pafajshëm, vetëm pse asht dashtë me i shpallë anmiq të popullit_?!_». «_Trajtimi që u asht ba patriotëve kosovarë në Republikën Popullore të Shqipnisë, duhet tua shtojë dashuninë për popullin e Kosovës dhe tua hapë sytë se përse duhet të luftojnë tash e tutje_». «_Trajtimi i kosovarëve në Shqipni, në kampe dhe jasht kampeve, vazhdon të jetë edhe sot e kësaj dite nji trajtim jo vetëm antiparti, por edhe antipatriotik_».36
Këto prova të gjetura në banesën e të pandehurit gjatë kontrollit, të shkruara e të daktilografuara me maqinën e tij të markës «_Everest_», dëshmojnë qart për veprën armiqësore të të pandehurit Kapllan Resuli, ndaj Partisë dhe pushtetit  të popullit në Shqipëri. Ato janë thirrje për të përçarë e hedhur emigracionin kosovar në Shqipëri kundër Partisë dhe pushtetit popullor dhe për të zhdukur besimin dhe dashurinë që gëzon Partia dhe pushteti jonë popullor në popullin vëlla të Kosovës.
Këto veprime të të pandehurit nuk janë shkarje dhe gabime, shprehje të pamatura, apo të papëlqyeshme, ose përgjithësime jo me vend, si pretendon i pandehuri, por kanë karakter thellësisht armiqësor, janë diversion politik dhe ideologjik37 kundër Partisë dhe pushtetit. Përveç provave të mësipërme, fajësia e të pandehurit vërtetohet edhe me thëniet e dëshmitarëve Agim Gjakova, Xheladin Ferizaj, Hamza Nurçe, Adem Istrefi, Lazim Jahja, Osman Mulliqi, Neim Idrizi e Shaban Konjuhi.38
Të gjithë dëshmitarët e lartëpërmendur, si në hetuesi edhe në gjykatë, vunë në dukje mendimet armiqësore që u ka shprehur i pandehuri Kapllan Resuli kundër Partisë e pushtetit popullor, nën maskën e «_patriotit_» e të «_luftëtarit konseguent_» për çështjen e Kosovës, për çlirimin e së cilës nuk duhej pritur asgjë nga Partia e Republika Popullore e Shqipërisë, se sipas tij Partia e Punës e ka injoruar çështjen e Kosovës e të kosovarëve edhe në Mbledhjen e 81 Partive, në vitin 1960 në Moskë. 

Ne as kemi kërkuar dhe as kërkojmë rektifikim kufish.
                                            Enver HOXHA, Moskë 1960

Këto prova, që harmonizohen plotësisht me njera-tjetrën, përbejnë thirrje për ta minuar dhe dobësuar pushtetin popullor, krim ky i parashikuar nga neni 71/1 i K.P.

Për të pandehurin Faslli Ramadani, krimi i agjitacionit dhe propagandës vërtetohet me pohimet indirekte të të pandehurit Kapllan Resuli, të bëra në hetuesi dhe gjatë gjukimit të çështjes39, me thëniet e dëshmitarëve Neshat Hyseni dhe Ramë Buqolli40. Dëshmitari vë në dukje se i pandehuri i ka folur se gjoja në Shqipëri ska liri, se u pendua që erdhi nga Jugosllavia, se në Shqipëri punëtorët vuajnë edhe për bukën e gojës, se emigracioni shqiptar trajtohet keq dhe nuk përkrahen nga qeveria.
I pandehuri Faslli Ramadani mohon agjitacionin e propagandën kundër Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë, por gjykata, me provat e administruara të dëshmitarëve të sipërm, e gjen plotësisht të bazuar. Të bazuara janë edhe akuzat për krimet e neneve 64/10 dhe 273/1 të K.P. për të pandehurit Kapllan Resuli dhe Faslli Ramadani.

Është fakt që i pandehuri Kapllan Resuli, së bashku me të pandehurin Faslli Ramadani kanë bërë pregaditje për tu arratisur jashtë kufijëve të Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë. Këtë e provom i pandehuri Faslli Ramadani me pohimet e tija në hetuesi dhe gjatë zhvillimit të gjykimit e ballafaqimit, pavarësisht se i pandehuri Kapllan e mohon edhe këtë akuzë. Vetë i pandehuri Kapllan ka pranuar në hetuesi dhe para gjykatës se ka biseduar me Faslli Ramadanin për arratisje nga Shqipëria41, veçse, thotë ai, kjo arratisje, koha dhe vendi i saj, kondicionohej nëse autoritetet shqiptare do ta kthenin në Jugosllavi dhe nëse Shqipërinë do ta kërcnonte një agresion imperialisto-revizionist. Gjithashtu i pandehuri Kapllan pranon se këto biseda për arratisje i ka zhvilluar edhe me Vesel Balecin 42.
Pretendimet e të pandehurit Kapllan Resuli lidhur me mohimin e përgaditjes për arratisje hidhen poshtë edhe nga sistemimi i gjithë korespondencës së tij në vitin 1970. Hidhen poshtë nga hartimi i Programit dhe Statutiot të Frontit Nacional-Çlirimtar, hyrjen e të cilit e kopjon në letër cigareje të hollë, dy-tri ditë para se të arrestohej. Në qoftë se i pandehuri nuk kishte qëllim arratisjeje, nuk kishte pse të bisedonte me të pandehurin Faslli Ramadani dhe ti gjejë edhe ndonjë armë, nuk kishte arsye për të sistemuar gjithë korrespondencën e tij, me përmbajtje armiqësore që nga viti 1961 dhe ta zbardhte me maqinën e shkrimit; nuk kishte arsye që me këto, të shkruara me kaq urrejtje kundër Partisë së Punës dhe vijës së saj marksiste-leniniste, lidhur me përkrahjen që i jepet popullit vëlla kosovar dhe emigracionit kosovar në Shqipëri, nuk kishte arsye të hartonte fshehurazi Programin dhe Statutin e Frontit Nacional-Çlirimtar dhe të kopjonte në letër cigareje, skishte aryse ta vinte veten në dyshim. Po qe se i pandehuri kishte ndonjë keqkuptim, mund të sqartohej për këtë në rrugë shtetërore e të partisë43. Në rast se i pandehuri nuk kish qëllime arratisjeje, skish pse të bisedonte me emigrantin kosovar Vesel Baleci dhe as që i duhet ta mbante me shpresa se arratisjen do ta bënin së bashku44. Të gjitha këto fakte vërtetojnë plotësisht akuzën kundër të pandehurit Kapllan Resuli në bazë të nenit 64/10 të K.P.
I pandehuri gjithashtu u mundua të mohojë edhe blerjen dhe mbajtjen pa leje të revolverit Beretë italiane, duke pretenduar se këtë armë e kanë ditur organet e Sigurimit të Shtetit45. Edhe në këtë drejtim nuk ka asnjë provë ta lehtësojë të pandehurin Kapllan, por përkundrazi, ka prova që këtë pretendim e rrëzojnë plotësisht dhe vërtetojnë se armën Beretë italiane i pandehuri Kapllan e ka blerë nga Faslli Ramadani46. Të dy të pandehurit, Kapllan Resuli dhe Faslli Ramadani kanë vendosur para se të arratiseshin të ishin të armatosur. Dhe kur arma u sigurua, u fsheh në mes të librit Biografi e Shekspirit e shkruar në gjuhën ruse. Libri që u gjet në banesën e të pandehurit Kapllan është prerë në formën e revolverit dhe breda saj është futur arma.
Edhe i pandehuri Faslli Ramadani pohon se i ka shitur revolverin Beretë italiane për 800 lekë. Pranon se ka blerë edhe vetë armë zjarri me mulli e me gjashtë fishekë të markës së vjetër italiane.
Pra, pohimet e të pandehurve Kapllan Resuli dhe Faslli Ramadani, armët e gjetura në shtëpi të fshehura, thëniet e dëshmitarëve Xhemal Elezi e Adem Ademi janë prova që vërtetojnë për të dy të pandehurit edhe akuzën e nenit 273/1 të K.P.47
Si rrjedhim, nga terësia e provave të administruara, fajësia e të pandehurve Kapllan Resuli e Faslli Ramadani provohet plotësisht për të tri akuzat.
Përveç sa më sipër, si provë fajësie janë edhe dokumentat e kapura, letrat origjinale dhe të daktilografuara të të pandehurit Kapllan Resuli, armët revolvera, njera me mulli dhe tjetra Beretë italiane. Është maqina e shkrimit Everest me të cilën janë shtypur letrat e korrespondencat e të pandehurit Kapllan, janë akt-ekspertizat Nr. 19 data 26.02.1971, Nr. 47 data 17.03.1971, Nr. 38 data 26.03.1971, Nr. 56 data 03.04.1971, në të cilët vërtetohet se dorëshkrimet janë të pandehurit Kapllan, se Programi dhe Statuti i Frontit Nacional-Çlirimtar të Kosovës dhe letrat dhe shenimet sqaronjëse, që janë bërë në këto letra, janë kopjuar me maqinën e shkrimit të tij të markës Everest. Se shkrimi i fotokopjes48, objekt ekspertimi i përshkruar në aktin e ekspertizës Nr. 56, është shkruar nga i pandehuri Kapllan.
Akt-ekspertimet Nr. 32 data 17.02.1971 e Nr. 57 data 06.04.1971, me të cilat vërtetohet:
a) se pistoleta Beretë, kalibër 9 mm, me numër 567671, është në gjendje funksionimi, e rregullt dhe e përshtatshme për qitje.
b) revolveri me mulli, gjashtësh, karabinier, N. P 5053, është teknikisht i rregullt dhe plotësisht i përshtatshem për qitje.49
Në caktimin e masës së dënimit për të dy të pandehurit mbahet parasysh shkalla e rrezikshmërisë shoqërore të agjitacionit dhe propagandës, rrezikshmërisë dhe shkallën e sejcilit të pandehur në krimin e përgaditjes për arratisje dhe afërsinë e ardhjes së pasojave dhe shkaqet për të cilat krimi nuk u krye, mban parasysh rrezikshmërinë shoqërore që paraqet secili i pandehur, shkallën e arsimit dhe të kulturës, personalitetin e tyre në shoqëri, qëndrimin e secilit të mbajtur në hetuesi dhe gjatë gjykimit të çështjes. Në fakt i pandehuri Kapllan Resuli nuk u tregua aspak i penduar për krimet duke i mohuar ato me kokëfortësinë, kurse i pandehuri Faslli Ramadani pohoi pjesërisht fajësinë.

PËR KËTË ARSYE

Këshilli Gjyqësor, në mbështetje të neneve 274 dhe 284 të Kodit të Procedurës Penale

V E N D O S I

Të deklarojë fajtorë të pandehurit Kapllan Resuli dhe Faslli Ramadani për pregaditje për arratisje, për agjitacion e propagandë të zhvilluar kundër Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë dhe për shitje e mbajtje arme zjarri pa leje, dhe në bazë të neneve 64/10, 73/1, 273/1 e 12 të K.P. i dënon si vijon:

1. Të pandehurin Kapllan Resulbegoviçin e dënon në bazë të nenit 64/10 me 5 (pesë) vite heqje të lirisë.
Në bazë të nenit 273/1 të K.P. e dënon me 2 (dy) vite heqje të lirisë dhe me konfiskimin e armës50.
Përfundimisht, duke bërë bashkimin e krimeve në bazë të nenit 12 të K.P., e dënon të pandehurin Kapllan Resuli me 15 (pesëmbëdhjetë) vite heqje të lirisë51.

2. Të deklarojë fajtor të pandehurin Faslli Ramadani dhe në bazë të nenin 64/10 të K.P. e dënon me 5 (pesë) vite heqje lirie.
Në bazë të nenint 73/1 të K.P. e dënon me 6 (gjashtë) vite heqje të lirisë dhe konfiskimin e armës.
Në bazë të nenint 273/1 të K.P. e dënon me 5 (pesë) vite heqje të lirisë dhe konfiskimin e armës.
Përfundimisht, duke bërë bashkimin e krimeve në bazë të nenit 12 të K.P., e dënon me 12 (dymbëdhjetë) vite heqje të lirisë.

Vuajtja e dënimit i fillon të pandehurit Kapllan Resuli me datën 03.11.1970.
Vuajtja e dënimit të pandehurit Faslli Ramadani i fillon me 12 nëntor 1970.

Kundër këtij vendimi mund të bëhet ankim ose protestë në Gjkykatën e Lartë brenda pesë ditëve nga shpallja.
U shpall në Tiranë sot me datën 15 qershor 1971.

( v u l a )
                                                                                                       KRYETARI
                                                                                                  H y d a i   B  E  J  O52
                                                                                                       (nënshkrimi)

Kundër këtij vendimi është bërë ankim nga Kapllan Resuli dhe Faslli Ramadani. Aktet iu dërguan për shqyrtim Gjykatës së Lartë me 23.06.1971.

S H E N I M_: Gjykata e Lartë, në shkallë të dytë, me vendimin Nr. 596 data 6.7.1971, ka vendosur_: Lënien në fuqi të këtij vendimi.
Tiranë, me 17.07.1971.
( vula e Gjykatës së Rrethit)

                                                                                                         K/Sekretare
                                                                                                  N a d j a PËRMETI
                                                                                                           - f i r m a -53




______________

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::





(vazhdon...)
Botohet per here te pare, ne"Kuvendi" 12, 2003.

----------


## macia_blu

( per ti vene ne nje vije paralele, kadarene dhe kapllanin, dhe per te diskutuar rreth tyre me argumente, mire se te vini)
...Dhe sic e kam thene edhe me lart, disponoj te gjitha shkrimet , studimet e kapllanit dhe mbi emrin kapllani.
... Duke mos dashur te nxitet debati , per ti pare keto dy figura si armiq, as  si rivale, por si figura  dhe si intelektual qe punaun  gjithe jeten e tyre... ( a per emrin e tyre a per shqiperine e tyre kjo ka  pak rendesi, si e rendesishme duhet te shihet se ato  nuk ndenjen duar kryq ne sherbim te idealeve te tyre...pa cka se mund te mos kene patur te dy te njejtin ideal.(ndoshta edhe po... le te shohim me tej , c'informacione  do te sjellim per kapllanin, dhe a e meriton ky i fundit te quhet krah kadarese , po kaq intelektual...
( si parakohe , por po e them mendimin tim , i cili eshte- Po Akademik Kapllan Resuli, e meriton  denjesisht vendin ne eliten shqiptare, i dhemb apo nuk i dhemb kjo elites se shpallur deri me tani e tash 50 vjet , (Kadarese).Per me teper  Kadareja ka nje grim vend te merituar, vetem ne eliten letrare.)

----------


## Brari

Mir ke ba qe ke sjelle kte Temen mbi Kapllan Resulin.
Kur i ka marre kto Tituj z Resuli dhe nga kush institucion i jan dhene... Nuk e du kte per te bere insinuata por thjesht kuriozitet e kam.
Ne fakt mbi kte ceshtje qe ngrihet ktu dhe per ate epoke ku Kapllani shkroi "Tradhetine" dhe u arrestua dhe dikund nga 1988-89 u atakua nga Kadareja ka pasur shume diskutime ne Shtyp por perseri  ATA qe duhet te kishin folur nuk folen  direkt ose folen por nga prapaskenat..

Po sqaroj ca gjera per ju te rinjte e sotshem sikurse je ti Mace etj..

Disa gjera  jane emocionale ne Shkrimin e z Luigj  por disa gjera qendrojne.

Psh qe Kapllani eshte Baba i Idese per "Kosov Republike" nuk qendron  sepse para tije ..pra para se ta thote Kapllani  te tjere e kane thene dhe e kane vene ne planet e tyre per ta bere dicka te tille por dihet se nga e thena ne te bere eshte ne mes nje Mal me m-ut i tere..thot Populli i Gomsiqes...lol.

Shpesh ne histori  dalin parulla e eshte zor te kuptohet se kur del nji parull del se vertet e duan ate cka thot parulla apo asht loje..

Psh..

Dikund nga  vitet 1950  PPSH per interesa politike shpiku vete nje organizate "armiqesore" te cilen e drejtonte nga zyra e Ministrise se Brendeshme Kadriu me shoke por ne masen e Armiqve te PPSH u cfaq sikur e drejtonin ca Kulake-Balliste, Zogiste e Kolaboracioniste e ne krye te ksaj organizate vun nje Kukull nga radhet e armiqve i cili  bente ci thoshte Kadri-Mihallaqat te cilet po ashtu vepronin nen direktivat e Enver Hoxh shehut e ne baz te ca skemave qe ja sugjeronte keshillatari Rus per sigurim ne Ministri.
E zgjeruan kte organizat sa deshen..e pastaj mbasi gjeten momentin ke deshen e rrasen brenda e ke deshen e lan te punoje per sigurimin per me vone..
Dhe Enveri vet bente lojra te tilla.. psh shkonte ne nje mbledhje Partie dhe thoshte.. Sa erdha nga Moska e shoku Krushov na priti mire e na dha ndihma e ndryshe me Stalinin qe nuk na e varte shume.. Disa u mashtronin dhe tregonin entuziazem  per Krushovin dhe vijen e re liberale te tije..
Enveri ato priste.. te shihte se kush po cfaq simpati per Krushovin dhe antipati per Stalinin.. dhe fet e fet i kollofiste kta te mjere..

Edhe me Kosoven eshte luajtur..

Emigracioni Kosovar i epokes per te cilen behet fjale..pra i viteve 1950-60-70 ..perbehej nga  njerez me origjin nga trojet tona ne Jugosllavine e asaj kohe.. qe nga arsye te ndryshme personale ose familjare (kryesisht politike) u detyruan nga frika e arrestimeve ose nga simpatia per PPSH te vijne ne Shqiperi me rruge ilegale.. zakonisht me arratisje nga kufiri tokesor..

Kuptohet se PPSh i mbante nen vrejtje keta njerez dhe zakonisht ne fillim i fuste ne "shoshe" ..pra i merrte ne pyetje..nga je nga vjen i kujt je cke bere .. po qysh .. po tek etj..
Pastaj i conte ne ca vende ku i mbante ne nji izolim shoshites e provokues per tu bindur se nuk jane agjente te UDB-s..
Keto vende ishin zakonisht ne zonat labo-lalore sikurse Llakatundi Vlores , Cerma Lushnjes etj..
Arsye pse i mbante aty ishin se Labo Laloret ishin dhe skllever te urte ne punet fermero-kooperativiste por dhe roje e polic shembullore pa pagese te PPSH-se..

Keta emigrantet ..pra keta te ikur nga Jugosllavia.. qe i binin  me detyrim ne kto Kampe ose Sektore Fermash ishin dy llojesh..
Njerez atdhetare  te ndershem e me karakter ose tipa qe me pak dhune nenshtroheshin e beheshin vegla..
Gjat qendrimit ne kto Kampe-sektore kta emigrante punonin ne bujqesi si argate me nje pages minimale  dhe jetonin ne mesin e nji ambjenti ku cdo fjal e tyre regjistrohej nepermjet sistemit.. tashme te njohur ..qe per cudi asnji letrar i joni nuk e kapershkruar e stigmatizuar por qe aq bukur e pershkruan i famshmi Shkrimtar Turk azis Nesini..

Ne nje tregim te Azis Nesinit thuhet pak a shum keshtu..

Del njeri ne pazar Ahmet efendiu..po themi..dhe hypen ne autobus..dhe i afrohet si padashje nje burre e i thote.. koh e keqe sot..po thot ahmet efendiu...po bie shi..Po po rashi do kemi permbytje..thot burri..Po thot Ahmeti do kemi...
Po po pati permbytje do mbeten keq fshataret.. po tha ky do mbeten..Por  tha burri i panjohur..qeveria duhet te marr masa..
patjeter tha Ahmet efendiu..duhet te marri masa..etj etj.. dhe kur Ahmet efendiu behet gati te zbrese Burri i panjohur i thote..Eja me mua ne Polici.. Pse thot Ahmeti..se ke share qeverine..ke then nuk can koken per popullin..Si more shava qeverine tha Ahmeti ngrate ..po ti vet me pyete..
Mir mir..ku pyesin kto lloj qeverish..e gjejn vet armikun ose e sajojne..
Keshtu dhe Sigurimi Lalo-Laboro-Devollor  bente me te mjeret Emigrante Kosovare ne Gulaget e Llakatund Cermes e Seman Ndernenasit etj..
Ne varesi te operativit a te ndoj shefi lart a te vet qendrimit te ketyre emigranteve dikush ngjitej lart dikush shkonte posht..
Me ngjitje lart kuptohej ..transferimi i ktyre ne ndonji qytez a qytet tip Lushnje Berati..ose Lezh Mamurrasi  ose futja ne Burg si agjent UDBe..

Ne kto rrethana ndodh dhe Shkelqimi i Kapllanit por dhe Renia e tije..

Kapllani i kalon sukseshem provat e para dhe cohet ne shkolle megjithse ai kish bere ca shkolle ne Shkup ne mos gaboj.. dhe lihet si mesues diku ne Lushnje..por gjithsesi afer Kampe-Sektoreve te Punes ku te tjere shok te tije vazhdonin te ishin ne Prove..
Tani disa i kalonin provat me mire dhe i linin dhe ne Tirane a Shkoder por kjo ish rast i rralle e duheshin dhene Prova te forta..e me prova te forta kuptohej..devotshmeri e pakufishme e emigrantit per PPSH-ne dhe nji garanci qe ish pak legen ne karakter dhe mund te sherbente per pun te "ndryshme"..

Kapllani fillon e shkruan e perzihet neper Lidhje te Shkrimtareve e harron i ngrati se ai ishte "emigrant" pra ai bishti qenit nuk i hiqej kollaj.. pra ai nuk mund te cfaqte idera te veta por duhej te punonte i programuar sipas direktivave..
Faza e Shkelqimit te tije ..pra botimi i ndoj libri nga Shteti ishin te sinkronizuara me planin e Shtetit..
Pra donte PPSH te behej pak Kosovaro-izem ne Letersi per konsum te brendeshem e pak per Konsum te jashtem..kjo do behej me direktiv e nen kujdesin e "Shokve" te caktuar..

Pra ishte urdheri nga lart qe ca Shkrimtar do shkruajn per Sigurimin...ca shkrimtar per Kooperativat e ca per Kosov ose  Skenderbe ose Azem a Cerciz Selam Mus Rrapo Hekal..
Pra asgje nuk dilte si ide e Kadares apo Kapllanit apo Agimit e Ademit apo e Buzes apo e Cesk Zadese.. 
Pra Arti ishte i kontrolluar dhe i dirigjuar qofte ne idete qofte ne slogan-Parullat..
Individuale ishte thjesht tjerrja me llafe ose bojrat per piktoret ose Ritmet per Muzikantet..
Pra ideja e te ngratit Luigj oj MIC se Kapllani shpiku  idene per "kosov Republik"  nuk qendron sepse ajo ide ju dha me zarf nga Ramiz Hoxhat e KQ-se..

Pse ju dha Kapllanit..jo nuk ju dha Kapllanit... por shum artistave..
Psh Agimi Gjakova do shkruante per masakrat e UDB  sikurse poezite QABRATi etj.. Ademat e Sulejmanet ..per Mic Sakola e Buzat per Refugjat e Shqiperi ne Valle..me kosov e Troje bashke..

Pra ne nji periudh qe e shohin te arsyeshme HOXH ALIA hedhin valle Kapllanet sipas formules x..pastaj ne nji koh tjetr hedh valle Kadarja sipas formules Y dhe keshtu me radhe beheshin artet e Politikat..

Ekeqja tek Kapllani ose Fatkeqsia e tije qendron se ai nuk kuptoi se deri ku e kish kufirin e caktuar te zhvilloj Hartimet me TEME KOSOVARE..
Ai si tip i hedhur e fjal shume i tejkaloi kto kufi e nuk u permbajt si te urtet po themi Gim Gjakov a Kujtim Buz a Kadare Shyteriq etj..

Duke qene si ish dhe jabanxhi..pra skish as miq e krushqi e taraf ai i mjeri e hengri dhe e rrasen brenda po ata me te cilet rrinte i ziu e pinte kafe..
Natyrisht jo se ka dash Agimi apo Ademi me e fut brenda .. por skan pas nga tja mbajne se ashtu ishin ato Kohra... dhe i kan detyrue me deshmue per mikun e shokun ndryshe shkonin dhe vet ne Spac.. terrt verrt skish lojna athere..

Prandaj esht i madh i ziu Azem Hajdar se e rrezoi ca vite at Rregjim..prandaj e vrane se jan shum Fajtoret..jan armate pa kufi..e jan shum te djallezuar..

eh sa ka zanati oj Mic..

Kaq per sot..

Tung mic..

----------


## macia_blu

(dmth, ti e hedh poshte mendimin tim, se resuli  qenka  po kaq intelektual dhe figure sa kadareja?)...

(me poshte , kur te kem kohe , do te sjelle edhe materiale te tjera detajive, qe do ti shoqeroji edhe me letren e nje nene  qe shkruan  do fakte ma te zeza per kete  Kadarene qe po duam te kaloj lumin pa u lag, e duke  u mashtru  shumica e disave qe na qenka martir, artist , e i vetmi gjigand ne Shqiperi, me romanet e tij, cka  se per keto te fundit ai me behet se do mbetet thjesht nje shkrimtar ...Une  dua te  dal ne konkluzionin perfundimtar,  qe kam thene me lart....  a ka te tjere figura  pervec ketij fare sokoli kadare qe  m'i perulen kaq shume kosovaret, duke mohuar cdo figure tjeter me prejardhje pertej kufive te shqiperise se Enverit. 
Ti Brar, thua  se  te dy "Kadarene dhe Resulin ) i rriti PPSH, si deshi ajo, dhe si i duheshin asaj kur i duheshin...ndersa tani qe na duhen (nqs , na duhen  te gjitheve ) Resuli bie si Zylua, e ndersa  kadareja ngrihet (si ...gjel) lol.
...Tash sipas disave, kryesisht me prejardhje prej jashte Shqiperise se vogel, thone e duan te bindin veten e te tjere, se eliten  e 50 viteve ose 60 me gjithe keto 10 e pak me shume te fundit, e ka privatizu me tapi xhaxhi kadareja, e resulin nuk po e njihkan as si Shqiptar e jo me figure.... patriot(pak ma shume se Kadareja)  .
....Nderkohe  nga mbremja do te sjell detaje te tjera per Resulin.!

Tung Brar, dhe flm qe  more pjese ne kete teme .... ku  edhe dua ta  vazhdojme .
Mica prej per'rreze Gomsiqes. lol

----------


## Brari

po...vazhdojme..ne vijim te shkrimit te maces..

Pra tham se Hoxh Ver Aliu dirigjonte..sa ish Hoxha gjall pastaj kur Bac diabeti u be aleat me kombin skipetar.. filloj me dirigju Ali Miz hoxha..lol.

Pra i mjeri Kapllan la Kosoven..
Aii megjithse i lindur ne troje tona ne mal te Zi u shkollua dhe u edukua me frymen kombetare qe si te thuash lulezonte ne Kosoven asaj kohe kurse Shkoll beri me duket ne Shkup sepse akoma universiteti Prishtines nuk ishte hapur..i bie dikund nga vitet 1950-60..
Ne ato vite thon ca bashk nxenes me te Kapllani ishte tip pak i cuditshem..sic duket ai fliste gjera edhe jasht Normave te atjeshme..
Mbas  hapjes se Universitetit te Prishtines pothuajse shumica e gjeneratave Shqiptare ne Jugosllavi studionin ne Prishtine..
Kjo kohe perkon me vitet kur Kapllani ndodhej dikund nen rrjedhen  e Shkumbinit..Pra diku nen hyqmin e brigadierve Lalo -Labas..

Kur Kapllani pra  doli nga bango provat e Llakatund Cermes ai kish pak informacion me se cka behej ne Kosove por megjithate ashtu sikurse cdo Kosovari ne Shqiperi dhe atij aty i rrifte Cekani..

Ne Shqiperine e asaj epoke cdo pune kishte Shefa te caktuar ..pra dhe per te folur per Kosoven kishte shefa te caktuar dhe Emigranti ne se donte bela mjaftonte te fliste pa direktiv te Shefave dhe rrasej brenda keshtu qe Shumica flisnin per Kosov sipas asaj cka diktonte  receta Hoxh-Ali-iste..

Kapllani fillon e Shkruan Letersi por Letersi pak ndryshe pra jo vec pun kooperativash por dhe pun Kombetare..ose ideollogjiko envero kombetare..
Ne librin Tradhetia ai flet per Kosoven dhe rajonet Shqiptare ne Maqedoni ne vitet e gjat e mbas luftes nac-Clirimtare..
Paraqet sa ceta partizane qe luftojn armikun italo nazi-fashist e tradhtaret e vendit..etj etj..
Libri kuptohet me orientim nga Shefat merr nje cmim ne konkurset e asaj kohe dhe Kapllani  hyn e del buz gaz e krenar neper kafenet e Zyrat e lidhjes Shkrimtareve.. Nuk ishte pak kjo kur shoket e tije akoma ishin ne bango-Prov te Cerm Llakatundit e ai tashme pa cizme e lopate por me libra ndene gune mbeshtjelle me ndonji gazet ZP e Kostum e Kollare pinte kafe me Koka te Tiranes e kuptohej dhe me emigranto-Shkrimtaro-Kosovaret  qe i kishin kalu me sukses bango provat e ishin bere si te Partise te llojit Gim Gjakov e compani..
Lidhja Shkrimtareve me kafenen e saje ishte jo vetem nje vend i "qete"  ku pinin kafe intelektualet e Tiranes por dhe nje si puna  e atyre letrave me sheqer qe i varin me u mbledh mizat ..pra dhe nji vend ku Sigurimi kish komoditetin e nevojshem te degjonte c'thone Shkrimtaro-artistat..

Kur nje intelektual Korcaro-Labo-laluc..fliste dicka mbi norma.. edhe qellonte qe ndonje mik a krushk i thoshte..ore kujdes mos llap shum se te rrasin brenda keta..e bente me kok nga ndonji Parull ose portret Enveri dhe ai i ngrati e qepte sqepin.. mirpo ne rastin e llojit Kapllan  askush nuk jepte keshilla dhe kuptohet Kapllani qe fillore e tetvjecare e gjimnaz i kish bere ne Jugosllavi te Tito-Kardelit.. ku kishin fryre te tjera erera.. nuk e kish aftesine te kuptonte se ku fillon e ku mbaron kufiri ne llapa-ollogji..ne nje kafene te Lidhjes apo ne ndonji qofteri te Lushnje-Bubullimes.. plus nuk kishte as krushq , miq a Shoke qe ti thoshin Mbille o gomar.. 
Pra mbas periudhes plot lavdi mbas postimit ( botimit)  te Romanit te trashe "tradhetia".. ai filloi te mendoj se ai tashme eshte "i Partise" se ja shok nga Sigurimi ose KQ ose Lidhja i thone "Mirmenxhes"..si te ajo kenga lezhjanve te Rrokut..lol.
edhe sic duket ne ate kohe ai grin sallat mbi ceshtje madhore "kombetare" me  Shkrimtaret vendas si dhe shkrimtaro-Emigranto-Kosovaret te llojit te Agim Ademave.. etj neper klube te Lidhjes..e mundet grin sallat dhe me Sigurimso-Kosovaret e llojit Ajet Haxhi e Sali Shater e kompani..plus dhe me bashk patriot Kosovaro-Emigrant te llojit te atij Burrit ne Autobus..
Kshu qe Dosja qe i rrinte e hapur sikurse Shpata e varur mbi gjith "Anmiqve o qe ka bota" sic thot kenga filloj ti mbushet Kapllan Mavrise..
Gjat asaj kohe ai ndoshta nga pozita Lej feniste revolucionare ose super kombetare mund te jet krruar me Kadarene ne ndonji nga mbledhjet e Lidhjes ose ne ndonji recension a bisede..dhe ne ate kohe nuk besoj se Kadare eshte marre me Kapllanin ose Kapllani me Kadarene.. Kam bindje se KADAREne ate Kohe kish rrethin e vet Sigurimso-Gjirokastrito-Lab  ne Lidhje.. kurse Kapllani vec ndonji mik a gjys shoku gego-Kosovar me paterica ne koridoret e Lidhjes..

Ne ate kohe fillojn dhe ardhjet e para nga Kosova por jo te emigranteve qe kalonin malet me bore ne kufi si dikur emigrantet e cerm-llakatundo-Spacit.. por te delegacioneve kulturore zyrtare kosovare qe ne kuadrin e ndoj Skenderbeu a ndoj kongresi Drejtshkrimi benin veprimtari kulturore te perbashketa me te Shqiperise..

Ketu mundet qe e ha Kapllani..

Keto delegacione qe vinin nga Kosova ishin pun me spec..

Tito-Fadili mendonin se kto vajtje ardhje do i sherbejne mirkuptimit mes dy anve te kufirit dhe se me kte rast  Shqiperise i jepej nje mesazh miqesor nga Tito dhe Fadili ndoshta mendonte se keshtu deri diku krijohet nji lidhje mes dy pjeseve te Kombit e me kte rast dhe zhvilloheshin shkencat Albanologjike e gjuhesore Historike etj..
Enveri sic duket i kishte dhene Titos mesazhet me pare qe un si ENVER u prisha me Sovietiket pra nga une ske me belara ne Kosove..
Pse belara..
Po ishte ne fakt nji periudhe qe Enveri nga qe ishte bi-th e breke me Stalin-Krushovin..merrte pjese ne rrethimin Stalinist qe i behej Tito revizionistit, mikut te Imperializmit..
Pra rreth viteve 1950-60 Enveri conte diversante ne Jugosllavi gjoja per te ngritur ne lufte Kosoven kunder Revizionisteve Jugosllave..ose per te demaskuar agjenturen Titiste si vegel Imperialiste..
Keto grupe diversantesh kryesisht perbeheshin nga Kosovare te besuar te Kadri Hazbive..qe ishin zakonisht katundar te trash por te fort nga Kembet te llojit Qerim Uka e Dervish Shaqja me shoke e qe instruktoheshin nga Sali shater Ajet Haxhite .. kuptohet nen dirigjimin e operativave TOSQ te sigurimit..
Kjo epoke u mbyll dhe erdhi epoka ku diversantet tash nuk ishin me katundare neper male por kjo behej me "profesora"..

Pra ne lidhjet Shqiperi-Kosove  fillon nje lloj i ri Spiunazhi.. Spiunazhi me profesora..

Hoxh Alia pra cakton shefat qe do caktonin "profesorat" e pershtatshem qe do shkonin ne Kosove si Lektore..ose Shkencetare..por dhe qe do i prisnin profesorat nga Kosova..
Pra dhe kjo epoka e bashkpunimit Kulturoro-Letraro-Valltaro-gjuhesoro-Folkloriko-Piktoro-Muzikoro-Domate-Konjak-oro-skenderbego-lidhje prizrenor..ishte nen Kontrollin e plote te KQ sigurimit te Hoxh Ramizit..
Ne vend te qerim Ukve e Uk Qerimve te llojit katundaro-Diversant me llulle e Pushke kto pune do i kryenin  diversantet me Kollare te llojit Aleks Bud  Stefanaq Kadareo-Shyteriqas e compani.. si dhe  sorrollopi rrogtaro-intelektual..
Ku synonte PPSh ne kte kohe..?
Po intelektualet? 
Sa per intelektualet ata ishin dy lloje..tipa Kombetare qe i gezoheshin ksaj atmosfere te hapjes Shqiperi-Kosove..si dhe intelektuale tip rrogtare qe ne kte pune shikonin Dieten..pra nje Rrug Kosove aq kaq Dollare e dilte ndoj cumcakiz a kollare a fustan per gruan..
Po Enver Mizi..?

Te bente Kosoven Republike??

Joooo..mo jo.. ajo ish nje loj dhe Shkrimtaret e mencur e dinin se ajo Loj fillonte me sust nga Miz Hoxha e mbyllej po me sust nga Hoxh Mizi.. sipas situates ose si thon meteorologet ..sipas Motit....

Kuptohet .. Enveri donte te shiste Enverizem por pa ju fut titizmi neper shale..
Pra Enver Mizi donte qe ne Hapjen Kosov Shqiperi nga ana e jone te kishim nje VENTIL..
Ventili eshte nje paisje qe lejon dalje te ujit, vajit a ajrit ne nje drejtim por mbyllet ne drejtimin e kundert..

Pra me ane te Sigurimo-Intelektualo-Shkrimtareve Miz Veri instaloi nje Ventil ideollogjik..pra te kalonte sa me shume Enverizem i lengshem ose ne form po-rdhe ne drejtimin Shqiperi -> Kosove e te mos futej asnji Molekule Titizem ne drejtimin Kosove-> Shqiperi..

Mundet qe ne kto ardhje shkuarjet e delegacioneve Shqiperi kosove ose Kosov shqiperi Kapllani i cili sigurisht nuk bente pjese ne sistemin VENTIL..sepse nuk hynte ne kategorine e te besuarve por te veglave te mirmbajtura..te kete takuar gabimisht ndonji profesor te Kosoves..e te ket shpreh ndonji ide si psh..e kti lloji.. 
cka m-utin doni ktu ju te Kosoves....e cka mu-tin keni me msue prej ktyne cobanve bolshevik..te Enver Hoxhes.. o vllazen..po shkoni i shiqoni punt aty mbren se jeni mire se na qe ikem athere pi Kosove na shkoj jeta kanaleve e Kampeve te Punes..ne Myzeqe e Spac..

Mundet qe Profesori i Kosoves fill mbas ksaj bisede disa minutshe me Kapllanin ne Tirane me ose pa dashje ka komentu kte bisede ne shok te tije ..dhe fjala ka ra ne vesh te Sigurimit Shqiptar dhe menjihere ka fillu mekanizmi i mbushjes se nji Akuze speciale per Kapllanin e mjere.. ose mundet profesori i Kosoves te ishte derr enverist e ka shku direkt tek Sigurimi yne e ka raportuar..kshu kshu me ka then Kapllan resuli.. Kaq mjaftonte..

Ato cka thot Gjykat-Prokuroria ne AKT AKUZe kurre nuk duhen marre si te verteta..sikur ashtu ose keshtu ka mendu me ba Kapllani..

Ne nje burg te Shqiperise ishte mes te burgosurve dhe nji Berber..
Vjen  nji dit aty nje Madhor i Sigurimit (Mihallaq Zicishti thone) e i pyet te burgosurit..he mo mir ini..o si po kaloni.. dhe i pyet pse ke hyr ti ne burg e e pse ai tjetri brenda.. e kur i vjen radha berberit thote.. kam hyre se isha kryetar i organizates komplotiste dhe kisha lidhje me CIA dhe flloten e shtate.. 
Mir mir qeshi gjenerali e tha.. ik o pi-rdhu..cm-ut Cie e Fllote thua po ato ti kemi shkruar ne se ti sdi nga bie CIa o berberi i lagjes..
Ne fakt berberi hapte radion te italiani e fishkellente Celentanon se asgje tjeter skish bere i ziu por ustallaret neper prokurori ta kendonin mire me letra.. keshtu punet..
Dhe Kapllanit ja kan ferkuar kurrizin ca koh miqesiashto-Vllazerisht e pasandaj ja kan qendis Letrat qe kur i ka lexuar Kapllani do jet cmendur por e keqja ka dhe nje te mire..
Ato akuza bombastike dje sot mund te hyjne ne pune si pun Diploma ne Merita Kombo-taro-Historike Pulatike.. sikurse ato Pashallaret e Kadarese qe dikush i merr si Sulm frontal I kadarese mbi Nomenklaturen Enveriste kurse ata qe i din punet e dine se ajo poezi ish thjesht nje mjeshtri per ti ryre ne zemer Diktatorit..
Po do buka me u hanger..thone Fshataret e Kosoves kur dun me than se Njeriu nga halli cka nuk ban..

Tash a eshte Kok Kapllani dhe Kadareja.. jan o pse nuk jane..
Edhe ti Mace je Kok ne menyren tende.. Ne se do te japin rast e shanc ti mund edhe pa shkruar gje te behesh e famshme e po s'tu dha rasti dhe ne se ben male me vjersha s'ta fershellen kush.. 
Pra nuk ka pse ti shikojme me Inferioritet Kokat tona.. 
Jane krejt te zakonshem..

Mundet gjat viteve ne Burg Kapllani te ket pas rat te rrije me Prifta Katolik te cilet vertet ishin KOKA dhe te jet gdhendur e nga nje Koso-Katundaro Tuzo-Ulqinako-Gjys enverist e cerek titoist te jet bere nje intelektual me kulture e me vizione kombetare..

Por ne Ambjentin Sigurimso-Enveristo-Lushnjaro-Shkrimtaro-Tiranas te viteve 1960-70 ai ishte thjesht nje Emigrant Entusiazt i zakonshem e asgje me shume..

Kadare ne ate Shkrimin e famshem ku sulmon Kapllanin.. Kasemin..e Bilal Xhaferin (Poetin me origjin Came.) .ja ka futur kot per sa i perket llogjikes historike por ate qe ne nuk dime eshte se kushedi si i kish Kadare punet me Sigurimin Enveristo-Ramizo-ist te atyre ditve dhe se ai ate Kohe gjurmohej hap pas hapi nga Neshat Tozrat etj dhe kuptohet ate tollumbas e ka hedh per tym..

Me vone kur erdhi demokracia te gjithe mundohen tu japin gjerave nje lluster e kuptim te ri ...por qe mund te jene larg nga Origjinali..

Kaq per sot..
Tung oj Mic. Sokole..

.

----------


## Henri

El' na posto ndonje shkrim te Resulit, te lutem.
Pavaresisht se ato qe thote Brari kane ndodhur, ne rastin ne fjale une mendoj se Resuli e Kadare ishin ne dy vija te ndryshme: per te parin ishte jetesor fati i kombit shqiptar, qofte brenda qofte jashte kufijve te Shqiperise. Per te dytin ishte jetesore kariera, pozita si dhe siguria e kokes se tij e te families se tij. Ne ditet e sotme degjohet gjithmone komenti (shpesh serviret si parathenie, sa here flitet per Kadarene) se Kadare ne botimet e tij te para '90 ka kamufluar urrejtjen, protesten, demskimin e tij nga rregjimi, gje qe te cilen nuk e bente dot hapur se i ikte koka. Nese vertet botimet e tij ishin nje mesazh i fshehur per rrevolte e permbysje te sistemit, duhet te kete qene i fshehur aq mire sa i mori shqiptarit te thjeshte, atij lexuesit te vepres se Kadarese, i cili eshte e njejta force qe mund te permbyste dhe pushtetin, 30 vjet te deshifronte mesazhin e "fshehur" te Kadarese. Apo ky mesazh ka qene si plastelina, qe mund t'i jepje çdo forme te doje?! Nderkohe Resuli e ben te qarte qendrimin e tij, idete e tija, madje e shtyn nje hap me tej, fillon e harton plane sesi kjo ide mund te vihet ne zbatim, duke caktuar gishtin drejtperdrejt tek problemi, e duke dhene zgjidhjen sesi mund te mposhtet. Shpesh ne diskutime te tilla, pergjigja nga "kritiket" e sotem do te ishte se Resuli perfundoi ne burg, e nuk i vlejti shume çeshtjes qe mbronte paskesaj. I vertete deri diku si argument, por nje nga aresyet pse Resuli mbeti ne burg e vuajti atoqe ka vuajtur eshte se nuk pati perkrahjen e te tjereve. Nese ajo qe i jepte kurajen Resulit (e te tjereve qe vuajten bashke me te) te vinte jeten e tij ne plan te dyte do te kishte motivuar po aq fort dhe Kadarene, Gjakoven etj, e t'i kish bere dhe keta te ngrinin zerin e te shpallnin mesazhin haptaz, qe kesaj here te lexohej e bardhe mbi te zeze, gjasat jane qe gjerat do te ishin ndryshe tani, si perbrenda Shqiperise, ashtu edhe ne lidhjet e shqiptareve me vellezerit tane ne Kosove. 
Argumenti tjeter qe sillet ne kesi bisedash rreth Kadarese, eshte se ai ishte se pari shkrimtar. Nese ai ishte se pari shkrimtar, atehere le t'i mvishen kontributet e shkrimtarit, e jo te heroit!

Ne mbyllje, e per te vazhduar per pak me shume komentin mbi Kadarene, para ca kohesh mbarova romanin e tij "Hija", mbi vitet '84 - '85. Ishte shkruar ne ate kohe, sic thote dhe parathenia, e per te paren here, mesazhin aq te trumpetuar te Kadarese e lexova haptas ne nje shkrim te tij te bere para '90...

----------


## Henri

koment: shkrimin tend  te dyte Bra nuk e lexova, pasi po postoja timin.

----------


## macia_blu

1) Akademiku prof. dr. Kapllan Resuli është sot e kësaj dite me shtetësi jugosllave (crnagorase). Në Shqipëri e ka kërkuar shtetësinë shqiptare, por e kanë refuzuar dhe gjithnjë e kanë trajtuar si emigrant, patjetër duke ia mohuar edhe të drejtat elementare që i takonin si emigranti, gjë që nuk duhet të na habisë, se enveristët në pushtet ia mohonin të drejtat më elementare edhe shtetasve të vetë, se jo më këtyre të huajve, që askush nuk i merrte në mbrojtje nga arbitrarizmi i bandës social-fashiste të Enver Hoxhës. Para gjyqit Akademiku Resuli deklaroi se ishte me shtetësi dhe kombësi jugosllave. Kur sekretari refuzoi ta shënonte ashtu, duke thënë se i është dhënë shtetësia shqiptare, Akademiku deklaroi: Unë nuk di që të më jetë dhënë shtetësia shqiptare. Përkundrazi, di që kërkesën time e keni refuzuar...Edhe në qoftë se ma keni dhënë më vonë, unë qenkam person me dy shtetësi. Prej dy shtetësive, në bazë të ligjit ndërkombëtar për shtetësinë, që qeveria shqiptare e ka konfirmuar, unë mohoj shtetësinë shqiptare dhe deklaroj shtetësinë jugosllave! Atëherë ndërhyri edhe H.Bejo dhe i tha sekretarit që ta regjistronte ashtu siç deklarohet. E megjithë këtë, siç shihni, e kanë regjistruar arbitrarisht siç u ka dashur qejfi, gjë që nuk e kanë bërë rastësisht. Në bazë të ligjit, si shtetas i huaj që ishte, Akademikun Resuli nuk kishin të drejtë ta arrestonin e ta dënonin për agjitacion e propagandë. Në rast se nuk u pëlqenin zotërinjve shqiptarë fjalët dhe shkrimet e Akademikut Resuli, mund ta deklaronin persona nongrata dhe të kërkonin prej tij që të largohet nga Shqipëria, e jo ta arrestonin e dënonin.
2) Akademiku Resuli ka dy diploma: diplomën e arsimit të lartë pedagogjit të Skopjes (të vitit 1957) dhe diplomën e arsimit të lartë universitar të Tiranës, që e ka marrë me 1969 si student me korrespondencë. Në regjistrin themeltar të Fakultetit Filozofik të Tiranës, ku është diplomuar, pasi ia kanë dhënë diplomën, në bazë të urdhërit të Sigurimit, nuk e kanë regjistruar. Vendin pranë emrit të tij e kishin lënë bosh. Pasi e arrestojnë, prap me urdhër të Sigurimit, atje shkruajnë: I përjashtuar për qëndriim të keq politik. Pra, enveristët kanë falsifikuar edhe dokumentacionin e Universitetit të Tiranës, se lëre të tjerat, siç është, në rastin konkret, shtetësia dhe kombësia e Akademikut Resuli. Vini re se atij edhe nga gjykata i mohohet arsimi i lartë, i marrë në Tiranë. I njihet vetëm arsimi i lartë pedagogjik i marrë në Skopje. Përmes agjenturës së vet, me gojë e me shkrim, përmes shtypit, Akademnikut Sigurimi do ti mohojë edhe arsimin e lartë pedagogjik të Skopjes. Për te thonë sot e kësaj dite se na qenka vetëm me arsim të mesëm, gjë që bëhet për ta depersonalizuar, në vazhdën e nihilizimit që i është bërë dhe vazhdon ti bëhet nga banda e enveristëve. Një ndër këta është edhe Bahri Brisku, agjent i UDB-së jugosllave dhe i Sigurimit shqiptar, i cili, i hedhur me 1993 nga Akademiku Resuli në gjyq për shpifje dhe fyerje më banale, aty para gjyqit, e pranoi, duke i kërkuar të falur, se kishte shpifur dhe intriguar kundër tij përmes shtypit enverist të Tiranës, konkretisht përmes gazetës JEHONA. Ky shpifarak, që ka dalë si jallan-shehit edhe në gjyqin që Akademikut Resuli i kurdisi UDB-ja në Tetovë me 1959, sot mbahet si patriot e burrë i mirë jo vetëm në Cërna Gorë e në Kosovë, por edhe në Makedoni e në Shqipëri.
Mosregjistrimi i diplomës në regjistrin themeltar të Fakultetit Filozofik të Tiranës (viti 1969) a nuk vërteton se Akademiku Resuli e kishte Sigurimin pas shpinje dhe se ky Sigurim nuk e trajtonte në mënyrë të ligjshme, por të kundërligjshme, duke e provokuar, shpifur dhe intriguar kundër tij?! Mosregjistrimi i diplomës së dytë nga Gjykata e Rrethit të Tiranës, a nuk tregon se edhe ajo, nga parapskena, manipulohej prej Sigurimit?!
3) Gjyqtarët e dinin shumë mirë se Akademiku Resuli ishte i dënuar më parë, bile dy herë, por nga UDB-ja, atje në Jugosllavi. Duke shkruar në biografinë e tij se ishte i padënuar, a nuk tregon kjo gjë se ata po e depersonalizonin, se po ia mohonin luftën dhe meritat e jashtëzakonshme nga Jugosllavia?! E kur këtë gjë po e bënin edhe me shkrim, aty në sytë e tijë, në dokumenta, merret me mend se çkanë bërë me gojë, përmes agjentëve të vetë, prapa shpinës së Akademikut, ku përhapnin fjalë se ishte agjent i UDB-së.
4) F.Ramadani, i instruktuar nga Sigurimi, shtirej edhe analfabet, po nuk ishte analfabet. Siç do të shihni në vijim, për të shkruan se ishte edhe i padënuar, po nuk ishte i padënuar: ai kishte bërë burg në Shqipëri për vjedhje. Menjëherë si ka ardhur nga Kosova, Faslliun e kanë përdorur jo vetëm si spiun e provokator mes emigrantëve, por edhe e kanë hedhur sa e sa herë si diversant në Jugosllavi, ku çonte e shpërndante fletushkat e Enver Hoxhës, po edhe vriste ndonjë person që ia shenonte Sigurimi. Pasi duhej ta shpërblenin për punën që kishte bërë si diversant, me kokë në torbë, si dhe diversantët e tjerë, që i kanë shpëtuar plumbit të ndjekjes jugosllave, e arrestojnë, duke i kurdisur një vjedhje. Në burg ka vazhduar ti shërbente Sigurimit. Sidomos pasi doli prej burgut, kur ia qepin Akademikut Resuli, me qëllim që ky ti fuste revolen në banesë. Kur e arrestuan Akademikun dhe panë se nuk do të mund të kurdisnin grupin antiparti, me që Akademiku Resuli dhe shokët e tijë po u rezistonin torturave, kurdisën shpejt e shpejt një plan të ri, për ta arrestuar Ramadanin si shok të Akademikut. Ramadani, për sy e faqe punonte si mekanik në Kombinatin Josif Pashko, atje edhe e merrte rrogën, ndonëse kurrë nuk paraqitej në punë, se gjithnjë rrinte kafehëneve e rrugëve të Shqipërisë, duke provokuar emigrantët e kend mundte, në bazë të instrukcioneve që i jepte Sigurimi. Ai shpesh e zëvendësonte të shoqen, që ishte shitëse në një kiosk perimesh. Ky analfabet edhe ia bënte të shoqes llogaritë dhe me dorën e tij i dorëzonte paratë në bankë. Me datën 11.11.1970, në mbrëmje, kur Faslliu do të mbyllte kisokun e perimeve, të instruktuar nga Sigurimi, i bëjnë Faslliut furnizimin nga depoja. Fill pas kësaj Faslliu e mbyll kioskun dhe shkon në shtëpi. Të nesërmen në mëngjes dorëzon paratë në bankë dhe shkon për të hapur kioskun e për të shitur. Fill pas tij futen në kisok ata të ndërmarrjes për ti bërë inventarin dhe konstatojnë një defiçit të madh, se gjatë natës, furnizimin që ia kishin bërë me urdhër të Sigurimit, po me urdhër të Sigurimit edhe ia kishin vjedhur. Kështu, me datën 12.11.1970, Faslliun e arrestojnë për defiçit dhe i thonë se i takon të dënohet 13 vite burg. Që të mos dënohet prap për vjedhje, i thonë se ishte më e ndershme për te të dënohet si bashkëpunëtor i Akademikut Resuli, gjoja politikisht, çka ata do ta kishin parasysh si meritë të tijën të veçantë dhe do ta trajtonin më mirë.
Po kështu kanë bërë edhe me emigrantin Kadri Asllani, të cilit i kanë futur njeriun e vetë dhe, gjat një viti, e kanë çuar nga vjedhja në vjedhje. Pas arrestimit të Akademikut Resuli e arrestojnë edhe atë, hapin fjalë se është anëtar i grupit antiparti të Kapllan Resulit dhe i thonë se 12 vitet e burgut për vjedhje do tia kthenin sikur i ka për politikë, në rast se do të pranonte të dilte para gjyqit si bashkëpunëtor në krimet e Akademikut Resuli. Kadri Asllani jo vetëm që nuk pranoi, por edhe sapo e pa Akademikun Resuli në kampin e përqëndrimit të të burgosurve në Spaç, ia tha këtë gjë publikisht, që ta dëgjonin edhe të tjerët.
5) Prokurori ka kërkuar për Akademikun Resuli dënimin prej 25 viteve, po në bazë të bashkimit të neneve dilte 20 vite.
6) Kujtoni këtu shpifjet e dr. Hakif BAJRAMIT: ISMAIL AJETI BUSHI, Prishtinë 1999, ku thotë se Akademiku Resuli na paska qenë në Jugosllavi deri në vitin 1966, ku ka bashkëpunar me Aleksandar Rankoviqin dhe ka marrë prej këtij dorëshkrimin e romanit Tradhtia, e tj. e tj. shpifje më pa turp, që mund ti bëjë vetëm një agjent i Sigurimit shqiptar.
7) Jo Akademikut Resuli, por as F.Ramadanit, pasi kanë ardhur nga Jugosllavia, nuk u është bërë trajtimi në përputhje me dispozita ligjore në fuqi, se atje nuk shkruan askund që emigrantët të terrorizohen pa punë, pa banesë dhe pa asnjëfarë mjetesh jetese, që të degradohen e të degjenerohen, të provokohen e të arrestohen, aq më pak që të dërgohen si diversanta në Jugosllavi, tu kurdiset atje edhe vrasja, siç u është kurdisur thuajse të gjithëve, e ata që u kanë shpëtuar këtyre vrasjeve, si F.Ramadani, Aziz Zilivoda, Nazmi Berisha, Zef Gjeloshi e tj., kur janë kthyer nga misoni përtej kifirit i kanë arrestua e dënuar në bazë të gjyqeve të kurdisura.
8) Shihni se si, për tu mburrur sikur gjoja na e kanë trajtuar mir, u ka shpëtuar se Akademiku Resuli paska marrë edhe arsimin e lartë në Tiranë. Po që ia kanë sabotuar marrjen e atij arsimi dhe që në librin themeltar të të diplomuarve kanë shkruar se është përjashtuar për qëndrim të keq politik, këtë gjë nuk e thonë.
9) Qeveria shqiptare, duke e pasur në listë për tia dorëzuar qeverisë jugosllave Akademikun Resuli, pastaj  me që dështuan në atë drejtim - edhe për ta arrestuar e likuiduar edhe fizikisht, jo vetëm që nuk e ka ndihmuar për të krijuar familjen, por edhe ia ka sabotuar të gjitha përpjekjet e tija personale. Vajzat që donin të martoheshin me të, Sigurimi i kapte për krahu dhe i urdhëronte të largoheshin prej tij se gjoja ishte agjent i UDB-esë. Kështu ia kanë bërë, ndër të tjerave, edhe Haxhire Dokos, Persifoni Konos dhe Vera Ziut, të tria nga Lushnja. E kur Akademiku, me gjithë sabotimet e Sigurimit, ia doli të martohej, atëherë qeveria shqiptare bëri çmos, edhe krimet më të shëmtuarra, që ta shkatërronte atë familje. Dhe ia ka shkatërruar jo vetëm atij, por edhe të birit të tij, edhe të bisë së tij dhe po bëjnë çmos që tia shkatërrojnë edhe familjen e re, që e ka krijuar në Zvicër pasi doli prej burgut. Kjo është e vërteta e trajtimit të Akademikut Resuli dhe, në përgjithësi, edhe e emigrantëve të tjerë, e jo ajo që na kanë paraqitur ata përmes dokumentacionit të tyre të falsifikuar gjithësesi.
10) Si e ka fituar profesionin e mekanikut ky analfabet, pa provime?! Kujt ka dashur Sigurimi i ka dhënë edhe diplomën e Universitetit të Tiranës, pa dhënë asnjëfarë provimi atje, ashtu siç ia ka marrë diplomën atyre që me provime e kanë merituar, por jo edhe me punë të flliqura në shërbim të Sigurimit.
11) Cili është ai kosovar jashta kufijëve të Shqipërisë, tek i cili paska bërë agjitacion e propagandë kundër pushtetit popullor e PPSH-ës? Kapllan Resuli është takuar në Tiranë me shkrimtarin Ramiz Kelmendi, të cilit i ka dhuruar me atë rast romanin TRADHTIA, botimi i dytë. Le të thotë vetë R.Kelmendi çfarë propagande na i paska bërë K.Resuli kundër pushtetit popullor e PPSH-ës?! Kapllan Resuli sot e kësaj dite, kur edhe anëtarët e Komitetit Qendror të PPSH-ës janë ngritur e bëjnë propagandë kundër pushtetit popullor e PPSH-ës, nuk bën propagandë të tillë, po përkundrazi, mbron e lufton për pushtetin popullor, për kauzën e socializmit, sa dhe si askush tjetër! As ata që bëjnë sot e kësaj dite pjesë në PPSH-ën (qysh prej vitit 1991 e transformuar në Partia Socialiste e Shqipërisë), as nuk kanë luftuar dhe as nuk po luftojnë me devotshmërinë më të madhe se kjo e Akademiukut Resuli për kauzën e pushtetit popullor e të socializmit. Akademiku Resuli si askush tjetër na e ka vërtetuar se me mish e me shpirt ka qenë dhe vazhdon të jetë i përkushtuar si askush tjetër për kauzën e pushtetit popullor dhe të socializmit, ndërsa ata që na e arrestuan Akademikun Resuli dhe na e dënuar (në Jugosllavi dhe në Shqipëri!), sot ulurijnë për vete kundër pushtetit popullor e socializmit si çakej të tërbuar, duke mos i lënë radhë për të uluritur atyre që vërtetë kanë qenë dhe janë kundër pushtetit popullor e socializmit.
12) Në qoftë e vërtetë se Akademiku Resuli, qysh se i ka shkelur këmba në Shqipëri na paska bërë agjitacion e propagandë kundër pushtetit popullor dhe PPSH-ës, atëherë pse ky pushtet nuk e deklaroi persona nongrata, pse nuk e urdhëroi që të largohet nga Shqipëria, siç parashikohet sipas ligjeve ndërkombëtare?! Me çtë drejtë këta shqiptarë arrestojnë një shtetas të huaj (Pse mendon ndryshe nga pushteti në Shqipëri?!) dhe, mbi të gjitha, pse na e bënë edhe anëtar të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve të Shqipërisë, pse i botuan edhe tri vepra njerën pas tjetrës (novelën GJARPËRI ia kanë botuar një vit para arrestimit, pikërisht kur në librin themeltar të të diplomuarve të Fakultetit të Filozofisë urdhërojnë të lihet vendi bosh, të mos shenohet se është diplomuar!), bile na i paskan dhënë edhe shtetësinë shqiptare?! Të gjitha këto a nuk vërtetojnë se në Shqipëri nuk kemi pasur pushtet popullor, por pushtet hipokritësh e banditësh më pa precedanë, të cilët dhe vetë Enver Hoxha, para se të vdiste, edhe përmes shtypit, u detyrua ti quante me emrin e tyre të vërtetë : bandë e zezë, e urryer dhe kriminale. Kundër kësaj bande ka qenë dhe është sot e kësaj dite Akademiku Resuli, e jo kundër Shqipërisë, jo kundër pushtetit inekzistues popullor dhe jo kundër socializmit poashtu inekzistues në Shqipëri. Duke menduar se kishte punë me një pushtet popullor dhe me një parti vërtet komuniste, Akademiku Resuli për çdo gjë që ka vënë re se nuk ishte në pajtim me normat e pushtetit popullor, me normat e komunizmit, i është drejtuar pushtetit e Partisë, gojarisht dhe me shkrim.
Me fraza për Partinë komuniste dhe pushtetin popullor enveristët maskonin surratin e tyre prej kriminelash më ordinerë, prej banditës e mafiozës më gjakatarë, që nuk njihnin e nuk respektonin apsolutisht asnjëfarë ligjesh e rregullash, asnjëfarë parimesh. Këtë maskë Akademiku Resuli, sapo e kuptoi se me kend kishte të bënte, ua ka çjerrur dhe po vazhdon tua çjerrë si askush tjetër deri më sot në Shqipëri dhe në botë. Këtu e ka edhe njerën nga bazat tërbimi më pa precedan i kësaj bande kriminelash kundër Akademikut Resuli.
13) Pse, nuk është e vërtetë se Shqipëria ishte kthyer në atë kohë në një varreze të patriotizmit të kosovarëve?! Po pse ata bënin lutje për tu kthyer në Jugosllavi, në qoftë se Shqipëria, me trajtimin kriminal që u ka bërë, i ka deziluzionuar?! Pse venin edhe jetën në rrezik dhe merrnin arratinë nga kjo Shqipëri, që kaq mirë qenka sjellë me ta?! Iknin kosovarët në të katër anët e botës për ta shpëtuar kokën, vetëm jo kah Shqipëria, dhe ata që u lënë të hynin brenda, u detyruan të kalben në moçalet e Tërbufit (Materialin dokumentar e keni nga dora e Lumo Skendos në Kalendasrin Kombëtar)- shkruan Krist Maloku në revistën KUVENDI Viti III, Nr 7, Michigan 2003, f. 109. 
14) Shihni deklaratën e E.Hoxha në Mbledhjen e 81 Partive në Moskë, me 1960, ku hapur deklaron se Kosovën as se kemi kërkuar dhe as se kërkojmë.
15) E cili nuk e thotë sot se Akademiku Resuli ka pasur të drejtë?! Po pse, mos ka pasur ndonjëherë, e sidomos gjat luftës, qëndrim të drejte PPSH-eja, sidomos udhëheqja e saj, ndaj çështje së Kosovës?!
16) Krist Maloku, në revistën e cituar, f. 109, thotë: Shqipëria dërgoi tre divizone partizanësh shqiptarë në Kosovë për të vrarë atje më tepër se 40 mij patriota kosovarë (Shih Lidhja e Dytë e Prizrenit Nga Tahir Zajmi, 1964). Duhet ditur se me mija kosovarë janë vrarë në territorin e Shqipërisë dhe nga dora e vetë Enver Hoxhës, duke kaluar nga Kosova në Bar (Tivar) të Cërna Gorës. Edhe Masakra e Tivarit u bë me bekimin e Enver Hoxhës. Pra, ndërsa shqiptarët e tjerë ia përplasnin në surrat klikës enveriste nga emigracioni krimet që kishin bërë gjat Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe menjëherë pas lufte, Akademiku Resuli ua ka përplasur në surrat aty, në Shqipëri, duke qenë në kthetrat e tyre, shembull ky më pa precedan.
17) Banda e zezë e enveristëve në pushtet nuk ishte as me popullin e vet, të Shqipërisë, se jo më me kosovarët, të cilëve ua kishte dhe ua ka edhe sot e kësaj dite frikën!
18) Mos ndoshta edhe Tahir Zajmi, me librin e tij LIDHJA E DYTË E PRIZRENIT, të botuar katër vite para arrestimit të Akademikut Resulit në Shqipëri dhe para këtyre akuzave që ngrihen kundër tij, na paska dashur tia kundërvejë shqiptarët e Jugosllavisë, në mënyrë të veçantë ata të Kosovës, Shqipërisë?! Mos ndoshta edhe ata që krijuan Partinë Demokratike të Shqiptarëve të Kosovës, atje në Prishtinë, edhe ata që krijuan UÇK-ën, na i paskan krijuar të gjitha këto jo që të çlironin Kosovën, por që tia kundërvënin Shqipërisë?! Apo për atë gjë morën dorë e leje nga E.Hoxha e Tirana?! Absurditetet e akuzave kundër Akademikut Resuli janë më flagrante dhe ato kishin për qëllim të fshihnin të vërtetën e bashkëpunimit të Enver Hoxhës me Josip Brozin, që edhe kishte kërkuar nga Tirana arrestimin e Akademikut Resuli.
19) Nuk është e vërtetë se Akademiku Resuli ka tentuar dhe synuar që të bëjë në Shqipëri asgjë pa dijeninë e pushtetit e të Partisë. Duke vazhduar të ushqente iluzione për atë pushtet e Parti, ai u është drejtuar që ti lejonin botimin e një gazetë të përjavëshme, si ajo që ishte botuar dikur në Shqipëri nën kujdesin dhe me shpenzimet e qeverisë së Bashkimit Sovjetik, por nuk e lejuan, se kishin lidhur kontratën me qeverinë e Josip Brozit që nuk do të lejonin në Shqipëri një gazetë të tillë, në rast se edhe ata nuk do të lejonin një gazetë të tillë të emigracionit shqiptar në Jugosllavi. U është drejtuar me kërkesë edhe që ta lejonin organizimin e qelisë së parë të një Partie Komuniste në emigracion, e cila duhej të lidhej me qelijat e organizuara në terren, atje në Jugosllavi, qysh me kohë të organizuara nga Akademiku, po rishëm nuk i dhanë leje, se edhe për këtë gjë ishte firmosur marrëveshja me Beogradin e Titos. Edhe për Frontin Nacional-Çlirimtar të Kosovës ai po bëhej gadi që ta njoftonte KQ të PPSH-ës, gjë që u vërtetua edhe gjatë hetuesisë, me deklarimin e poetit Sadri Ahmeti, që për më tepër deklaroi se Akademiku i kishte thënë se në krye të atij Fronti do ti propozonte KQ të PPSH-ës të vihej gjenerali Sadik Bekteshi, anëtar i KQ të PPSH-ës dhe drejtor i Drejtorisë Politike të Shtabit Suprem të Ushtrisë Popullore të Shqipërisë, i cili u arrestua menjëherë pas Akademikuk, por nuk mujtën ta bindin as me tortura që të dilte përkrah Akademikut si bashkëpunëtor i tiji. Ja pra se si Shqipëria e Enver Hoxhës jo vetëm që nuk i ndihmonte emigrantët kosovarë që të luftonin për kauzën e Kosovës, por edhe i pengonte, se interesat e Kosovës dhe të shqiptarëve të mbarë Jugosllavisë E.Hoxha ia kishte shitur Josip Broz Titos dhe UDB-së për hir të interesave ngushtësisht të veta, personale, të mbajtjes në pushtet mbi kurrizin e popullit shqiptar, kundër vullnetit të popullit, që kish nisur ta kuptonte se nuk kishte të bënte as me komunistë dhe as me pushtet popullorë, po me banditë e një pushtet më kriminal, më mafioz.
20) Shihni kontradiktën e akuzës: nga njëra anë e akuzojnë Akademikun Resulin se këto përgaditje na i paska bërë pa dijeninë e pushtetit në Shqipëri, kurse nga ana tjetër paska bërë thirrje që kosovarët të armatoseshin nga Shqipëria! E si do të armatoseshin nga Shqipëria pa pëlqimin e pushtetit?! Mos ndoshta në Shqipëri kishte uzina e fabrika armësh private?! Apo shitë-blerja e armëve ishte e lirë?!
21) Në qoftë se është e vërtetë kjo gjë, përse nuk u arratis vetë Akademiku Resuli, pse e detyroi qeverinë shqiptare të bënte çmos e të diskreditohej duke u munduar që tia mbushte mendjen këtij Akademiku për tu arratisur, që ta kapte në kufi dhe kështu të justifikonte arrestimin e tij?! Ata, me në krye presidentin Haxhi Lleshi, vetëm që si luteshin për atë gjë. Ata qysh në vitin 1966 e çuan edhe në malin Dajti dhe bënë sikur po e stërvisnin për ta dërguar në Jugosllavi si diversant. Me që Akademiku paska patur ndërmend të arratisej, përse nuk priti që ta dërgonin me mision në Jugosllavi dhe të bënte ashtu siç kishin bërë disa nga këta emigranta, që qëndruan atje e nuk u kthyen më në skëterrën shqiptare?! Përkundrazi, Akademiku i bëri edhe letër proteste KQ të PPSH-ës dhe kërkoi prej tyre që më të mos e thërrisnin për ta stërvitur për punë të tilla, se nuk kishte ardhur në Shqipëri për tu bërë diversant!!! Faktet e jetës së Akademikut Resuli i kanë demaskuar dhe vazhdojnë ti demaskojnë kriminelat e E.Hoxhës.
22) Pra Kosova, sipas mendimit të E.Hoxhës dhe të bandës së tij, u dashka të jetë e varur nga dikush! E nga kush?! Nga kolegu i tij Josip Broz Tito, apo nga amerikanët e NATO-ja?! Akademiku Resuli qysh në atë kohë, kur askush nga bijtë e Kosovës nuk e konceptonte këtë krahinë akoma as si republikë në kuadrin e Jugosllavisë, e ka konceptuar dhe propaganduar si shtet i pavarur nga kushdo. Mendimi politik dhe filozofik i Akademikut Resuli u ka prirë shqiptarve të Kosovës jo vetëm në këtë aspekt, por edhe në shumë aspekte të tjera.
23) Edhe në Plenumin e Shkurtit të vitit 1967 Akademiku Resuli e ngriti problemin e persekutimit në Shqipëri të shkrimtarëve shqiptarë të Kosovës e të mbarë Jugosllavisë, veçanërisht të Esat Mekulit dhe të Adem Demaçit, në një kohë që poezirat e agjentit të UDB-së Adem Gajtani e të tjerëve si ai po botoheshin në faqet e revistës kryesore të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve të Shqipërisë NËNTORI. Shiheni atë revistë të vitit 1970, që të bindeni për bashkëpunimin e Enver Hoxhës me Titon dhe agjentët e UDB-së kundër Kosovës e bijëve të sajë të ndershëm, patriotë e parimorë, që nuk bashkëpunonin as me UDB-në dhe as me SIGURIMIN. Të gjitha këto bëheshin në bazë të kontratës sekrete tashmë të firmosur mes Beogradit dhe Tiranës për ngritjen e marrëdhënieve diplomatike nga rangu i konsullatave në rang ambasadash. Me këtë kontratë Enver Hoxha kishte pranuar që ose tia dorëzonte UDB-së Akademikun Resuli, ose ta arrestonte e ta likuidonte. Prandaj edhe e thirrën Akademikun në malin Dajti për ta stërvitur, që gjoja ta çonin në Jugosllavi si diversant, por ai - ndonëse nuk dinte asgjë për planin e tyre satanik  ua dogji në duar.
24) Akademiku Resuli nuk e ka hequr veten si përfaqësues, por ka qenë përfaqësues zyrtar, i zgjedhur me vota të lira nga emigrantët e Kampit të përqëndrimit në Çermë-Lushnje. E në qoftë se ai, nuk paska qenë përfaqësues i emigracionit, kush na ka qenë?! Agim Gjakova me Adem Istrefin, që kanë dalë dëshmitarë kundër Akademikut Resuli?! Po këtu kemi edhe një kontradiktë: Si mund ta heqë veten përfaqësues i emigracinonit një njeri që qenka bërë shtetas shqiptar?! A nuk tregon kjo se kurrë Akademiku Resuli nuk ka qenë shtetas, por emigrant  vërtetë pa asnjëfarë të drejtash, se në Shqipëri nuk gëzonin asnjëfarë të drejtash as vetë shtetasit, se jo më emigrantët!
25) Mos ndoshta kjo gjë nuk është e vërtetë?! Nuk i kanë penguar të arratisurit e Jugosllavisë, në mënyrë të veçantë ata të Kosovës, për të vepruar kundër bandës Tito-Rankoviq?! As që të shkruante kundër tyre në shtypin e kohës, as në Shqipëri dhe as jashta kufijve të Shqipërisë, nuk e kanë lejuar as Akademikun Resulin dhe as ndokend tjetër. Kundër bandës së Josip Brozit mund të shkruante vetëm E.Hoxha, patjetër nga pozitat e tija (As se kemi kërkuar dhe as se kërkojmë Kosovën!), dhe këto shkrime pastaj duhet ti shpërndanin në Kosovë kosovarët e arratisur në Shqipëri, që tradhtoheshin nga E.Hoxha, se vetë i dërgonte dhe vetë lajmronte UDB-së për ti kapur e arrestuar në teren, bashkë me jatakët e tyre, bashkë me ata që i merrnin dhe i lexonin fletushkat e tija. Dhe pas kësaj E.Hoxha ulurinte nga Tirana: Titua po ndjek e arreston kosovarët! Kapllan Resuli ndërsen Titon kundër kosovarëve! Jo, Akademiku Resuli, por E.Hoxha është ai që ka ndërsyer Titon, Rankoviqin dhe UDB-në kundër shqiptarëve të Jugosllavisë, se i duhej ky persekutim për ti bërë banorëve të Shqipërisë presion e shantazh, që ti nënshtroheshin, se ja, në Jugosllavi jetonin më keq.
26) Vini re kontradiktën: sipas akuzës Akademiku Resuli është kundër pushtetit popullor, kundër antirevizionizmit dhe anti-imperializmit të E.Hoxhës. Po ai na qenka edhe kundër imperializmit dhe revizionizmit! Atëherë për çfarë pushteti paska qenë Kapllan mavria?! A nuk kemi të bëjmë me atë shprehjen popullore: Hyp se të preva! Zhdryp se të thera!
27) Akademiku Resuli jo vetëm që nuk ka bërë biseda të tilla me F.Ramadanin, por as me ndoken tjetër. Përkundrazi, është Sigurimi shqiptar ai që i ka futur njerëzit e vetë për ato biseda dhe Akademiku, ndonës nuk ishte i sigurtë për ta se ishin provokatorë, i ka adresuar në Komitetin Qendror për ato biseda. Sa për shembull po përmendim Myrteza Bajraktarin, Selim Kelmendin, Adem Istrefin, Gani Demirin , Gjokë Dabajnë e tj.
28) Para gjyqit Faslliu deklaroi se këto biseda janë bërë një herë të vetme, në plazhin e Golemit. Megjithë kambënguljen e kryetarit të trupit gjykues që ai ta ndronte atë deklaratë dhe të thonte se i kanë bërë ato biseda edhe tjetërkund, Faslliu - të cilit ia kishin mesuar përmendësh ata të Sigurimit se çka do të fliste para gjyqit  nuk e ndryshoi deklaratën. Kapllani thiri para gjyqit si dëshmitar Xhavit Podinën, që vërtetoi se atë ditë, në plazhin e Golemit, kishin shkuar dhe kishin qëndruar së bashku, pa u ndarë asnjë herë të vetme për asnjë sekondë nga njeri-tjetri dhe, së fundi, edhe ishin larguar nga plazhi së bashku. Kështu e vërtetoi që Faslliu gënjente. E megjithë këtë, falsifikatorët më të pacipë të E.Hoxhës, siç shihni, shkruajnë se gjoja, ato biseda, për arratisje, na qenkan përsëritur dhe në takimet e mëvonëshme që kanë bërë në shtëpi të të pandehurit Faslli gjatë vitit 1970. Edhe leximi i këtyre gënjeshtrave më të pacipa na përziejnë zorrët, se lere ti pësosh edhe mbi kurrizin e vet e të familjes, siç i ka pësuar Aklademiku Resuli. Fakti që Akademiku është takuar me Faslliun edhe sa e sa herë të tjera pas atij takimi në plazhin e Golemit dhe biseda për arratisje nuk paska pasë, tregon qart se as në plazhin e Golemit biseda të tilla nuk ka pasë, edhe sikur këtë gjë të mos e kishte dëshmuar Xhavit Podina, që këtë dëshmi e bëri duke mos ditur as vetë se çpo bënte, se Akademiku, kur e pyeti kryetari i trupit gjykues se përse e thërriste për dëshmitar Xh.Podinën, çka duhet të dëshmojë ai, duke e ditur se Xh.Podina ishte në shërbim të Sigurimit, iu përgjegj: Doni tjua them që ta instruktoni edhe Xhavit Podinën si të flasë këtu, siç i keni instruktuar edhe këta që nxorrët?!
29) Shihni fusnotën 47.
30) Apsolutisht asnjerën nga akuzat Akademiku Resuli kurrë nuk i ka pranuar. Përkundrazi, qysh në hetuesi, nga i akuzuar është kthyer në akuzues, çka do ta bëjë edhe para gjyqit. Në hetuesi Akademikut i kanë vënë sa e sa herë thonjët në fyt dhe e kanë torturuar gjithësesi, në mënyrë të veçantë me tortura psiqike. Gjyqi iu bë me dyer të mbyllura, sa që as bashkëshorten e tij nuk e kanë lejuar të hynte në sallë. E megjithë këtë në sallë kishte rreth 30 oficera të Sigurimit. Aty qëndronin edhe dëshmitarët e akt-akuzës, që vetëm kundër Akademikut ishin 8 (tetë)!! Avokat nuk e lejuan të kishte. Ndërsa Akademiku po i bënte një demaskim vetë kryetarit të trupit gjykues për veprimet e tija flagrante të kundërligjshme, hetuesi i Faslliut, i quajtur Irfan Shaqiri, u ngrit dhe, duke i treguar me lëvizjen e duarve si do tia përdridhte kokën, i tha: Mos mendoni Kapllan Resuli se do të qëndroni gjithnjë këtu, në sallë! Prap do tju sjellin në burg dhe atje e di se çdo të të gjejë! Kryetari i trupi gjykues e pa dhe i dëgjoi këto fjalë. Në vend që të mbante qëndrim, ai vazhdoi të fshinte djersët që, me demaskimin që i bëri Akademiku, i buluan në ballë, rreth qafës e kudo nëpër trup, sa që u detyrua të deklaronte edhe ndërprerjen e gjykimit për disa minuta.
31) Jo nga një grup personash, por nga vetë Sigurimi i Shtetit Shqiptar. Akademiku Resuli qysh në hetuesi dhe sidomos para gjyqit ka përmendur edhe emrat e oficerave të Sigurimit që janë marrë me provokime e kurdisje kundër tij, siç ishin koloneli Skënder Backa, koloneli Nuçi Tira, majori Haki Keta, kapiteni Sali Shatri e tj, që të gjithë në bazë të urdhërave që merrnin nga ministri Kadri Hazbiu dhe personalisht Enver Hoxha. Hartuesit e VENDIMIT nuk marrin guxim  të thonë të vërtetën, ndonëse, edhe pa ua thënë Akademiku, e dinin shumë mir.
32) Po në qoftë se Akademiku Resuli, autori i romanit TRADHTIA, nuk paska qenë element i shëndosh, kush ka qenë?! Ata që bashkëpunonin me Sigurimin, që provokonin, që venin në përpunim policesk emigrantët dhe që dilnin nëpër sallat e gjyqeve si jalla-shehitër?!?!
33) Kjo letër i është dërguar Agim Gjakovës përmes kosovarit Gani Demir Ratkoceri, i cili e ka hapur, lexuar, kopjuar, origjinalin ia ka dorëzuar Sigurimit dhe Agimit i ka dhënë vetëm kopjen. Agimi e ka vënë menjëherë në dijeni Akademikun Resuli se Ganiu i ka dhënë vetëm kopjen dhe kështu, qysh në fillim të jetës së tij në Shqipëri, Akademiku e ka ditur se Ganiu ishte në shërbim të Sigurimit. Megjithë këtë nuk i ka prerë marrëdhëniet me te, me që nuk kishte asgjë as kundër Shqipërisë dhe as kundër PPSh-ës e pushtetit të saj. Mospajtimet e veta me trajtimin që po i bëhej emigracionit Akademiku ia ka paraqitur drejtëpersëdrejti Partisë me gojë dhe me shkrim, duke mos ditur se ajo Parti edhe këto paraqitje i konsideronte për armiqësi dhe propagandë armiqësore. Në burgun e Burrelit Akademikun do ta ridënojnë gjoja për agjitacion e propagandë për një letër të tillë, që nga burgu ia kishte dërguar presidentit Haxhi Lleshi. Të tjerët, si shkrimtarin Vangjo Lesho, për një letër të tillë, të dërguar nga burgu në adresë të KQ të PPSH-ës, edhe do ta pushkatojnë, e me te edhe tre persona të tjerë.
G.D.Ratkocerin Akademiku e ka bërë edhe kumbarë të djalit dhe ka mbajtur me të marrëdhënie më të ngushta se me cilindo emigrant tjetër. Pas arrestimit, Sigurimi e ka thirrë Ganiun që të dilte e të dëshmonte para gjyqit ato që kishte deklaruar kundër Akademikut. Duke e ditur se Sigurimi me këtë gjë donte ti bënte një demaskim dhe diskreditim, Ganiu nuk pranoi. Atëherë e arrestuan edhe atë. Ganiu nuk mbajti qëndrim të mirë në burg. Ai edhe aty u vu në shërbim të Sigurimit dhe, pas pesë vitesh, jo vetëm që u lirua, por iu njoh edhe pafajësia e plotë, gjë e jashtëzakonshme në praktikën gjyqësore të Enver Hoxhës. As familja nuk iu prek dhe as fëmijët nuk iu penguan që të bënin edhe studimet e larta. Pas daljes së Akademikut nga burgu, në shërbim të Sigurimit Ganiu tentoi prap për ta provokuar dhe, si e pa se dështoi, me instrukcione nga Sigurimi, rrëmbeu flamurin e armiqësisë kundër Akademikut jo vetëm me gojë, por edhe me shkrim, ndonëse Akademiku, të dy bijat e tija në Gjenevë, që kishin mbetur në rrugë, i futi në banesën e vetë dhe i trajtoi si bijat e veta. Si gënjeshtar, i pabesë dhe bukëshkalë, G.D.Ratkoceri njihet edhe në rrethin e tij më të ngushtë familjar, se edhe atë pak nderëshmëri që e solli nga Kosova në Shqipëri ia hëngri burgu. Po Sigurimi e ka shpërblyer për xhveshjen e tij morale duke e shpallur edhe Mësues i Merituar, ndonëse nxënësit më shpesh i lente pa mësim, se i duhej të shkonte nga njëri skaj i Shqipërisë në tjetrin, ku e çonte Sigurimi me misionin e provokatorit.
34) Më vonë Agim Gjakova e ka pranuar përmes shtypit se ka dalë në gjyqin e Akademikut Resuli, por jo si dëshmitar i akt-akuzës së Sigurimit_: gjoja na paska dalë si dëshmitar i mbrojtjes. Siç do të shihni në vijim, A.Gjakova ka qenë dëshmitari Nr. 1 kundër Akademikut, se jo vetëm që ia kishte dorëzuar Sigurimit kopien e letrës, që i kishte dhënë G.D.Ratkoceri, por i kishte bërë Sigurimit edhe deklarata të tjera kundër Akademikut, për çka me hollësi flet vetë Akademikut në veprën e tij PAQJA NUK ARRIHET DUKE SHPIFUR DHE INTRIGUAR, Gjenevë 1994.
35) E ku ka përkufizim më të drejtë e më të shëndosh, më marksist-leninist se ky_?! Po E.Hoxha, pasi kishte krijuar PPSH, megjithqë e dinte shumë mirë se udhëheqja e asaj Partie kishte rënë në duart e një bande të zezë, të urryer dhe më kriminale, më antipopullore, jo vetëm që nuk donte krijimin e një partie të re në Shqipëri, por nuk e donte atë gjë as në gjirin e kosovarëve, atje në Kosovë. Sipas vetëpohimit të Elham Gjikës, hetuesi i problemit të Akademikut Resulit, kosovarët, edhe ata në Kosovë, nuk kishin nevojë për një parti të veten, se kishin PPSH-ën, bile edhe jugosllavët më të mirëfilltë, veç Partisë së Josip Broz Titos, nuk kishin nevojë për ndonjë parti tjetër, se edhe ata kishin PPSH-ën_!!! Apo nuk i keni folur kështu në hetuesi Akademikut Resuli, o Elham krimineli_?!
36) Besojmë se nuk ka njeri të ndershëm e me mend në kokë që sot nuk do ti konfirmonte këto konstatime të Akademikut Resuli. Bile edhe vetë shqiptarët e Shqipërisë, edhe vetë anëtarët e PPSH-ës. Ato i konfirmoi koha vetë. Abdi Baleta, me një rast, viti 1997, ka shkruar në gazetën e tij_: «_Po na dalin fjalët e Akademikut Resuli_». Fjalët e Akademikut na kanë dalë qysh me kohë, po trutharët e Shqipërisë e të Kosovës, të helmuar e të verbuar me nacionalizëm ekstremist, shovinizëm e racizëm, nuk kanë si ta shohin e ta kuptojnë këtë gjë.
37) Është interesant se Ismail Kadareja sot e kësaj dite flet kundër Akademikut Resuli me këtë gjuhë, me gjuhën e kësij VENDIMI më për turp e më për faqe të zezë jo vetëm për pushtetin e Enver Hoxhës, por edhe për mbarë popullin shqiptar, që në pozitat e atij VENDIMI ka qëndruar e po qëndrojnë sot e kësaj dite. Çdo nderim për persona të veçantë që janë shprehur qysh me kohë kundër atij qëndrimi e atij trajtimi.
38) Veç të përmendurve, në akt-akuzë figurojnë si dëshmitarë edhe emigrantat Myrteza Bajraktari dhe poeti Sadri Ahmeti, që ishin arrestuar me qëllim që të sajonin grupin kosovarë antiparti, në krye me Akademikun Resuli dhe Gjeneralin Bekteshi. Me që asnjeri prej tyne nuk u thye dhe nuk pranoi ndonjë lidhje e veprimtari armiqësore, të gjithë ata u nxorrën veç e veç dhe u dënuan politikisht, gjoja si armiq të Shqipërisë, të pushtetit «_popullor_» e të PPSH-ës. Megjithqë nuk u thyen, M.Bajraktari dhe S.Ahmeti në hetuesi ishin luhatur, po kur u ballafaquan me Akademikun Resuli, morrën guxim e shembull prej tij. Pas kësaj Sigurimi nuk guxoi ti nxirrte këta dëshmitarë edhe në sallën e gjyqit për të dëshmuar kundër Akademikut. Atëherë Akademiku u hodh në kundërsulm dhe kërkoi me këmbëngulje që të dy, me që nuk u nxorrën si dëshmitarë të akt-akuzës, të nxirreshin si dëshmitarë të mbrojtjes. Për më tepër Akademiku kërkoi si dëshmitar edhe Gjeneralin Bekteshi, bile edhe shkrimtarin Razi Brahimi. Gjeneralin nuk ia sollën, por Raziun, Sadriun, Myrtezain dhe Xhavit Podinën ia sollën.
Shkrimtari Razi Brahimi, i vetmi komunist dhe anëtar i PPSH-ës dëshmitar në këtë gjyq, dëshmoi në favor të Akademikut Resuli, vërtetoi fjalët e tija dhe kështu hodhi posht si gënjeshtra akuzat e Lazim Jahjës, që  sipas ligjit - duhej të arrestohej në vend e të dënohej për dëshmi të rreme para gjyqit. Ai jo vetëm që nuk u arrestua, po iu paguan edhe dijetat dhe shpenzimet e udhtimit, me që aty kishte ardhur dhe kishte dëshmuar ashtu siç e kishin instruktuar ata të Sigurimit. Për më tepër, edhe gënjeshtrat e tija, siç shihni nga ky VENDIM, janë marrë për të vërteta.
Myrteza Bajraktari poashtu foli në favor të Akademikut Resuli, duke pranuar se me fjalën e gjallë të Akademikut Resuli dhe me veprat e tija, qysh në Jugosllavi dhe sidomos këtu, në Shqipëri, janë edukuar në frymën më të shëndoshë patriotike, me dashuri të veçantë ndaj Shqipërisë dhe me respekt e konsideratë më të lartë për pushtetin popullor e komunistët. Myrteza Bajraktari i akuzoi organet e Sigurimit se, si para arrestimit, ashtu edhe pas arrestimit, gjat hetimeve, janë përpjekur ti fiksonin gjëra të paqena kundër Akademikut Resuli. Atëherë Asaf Kondi u hodh kundër tij dhe e akuzoi se kishte ardhur në Shqipëri si agjent i UDB-së. Kjo është hera e parë që u zu me gojë UDB-eja në atë gjyq. Siç mund të shihni edhe nga VENDIMI, e po kështu edhe nga akt-akuza, UDB-eja nuk zihet me gojë askund, se urdhëri i Beogradit ishte të likvidohej Akademiku Resuli, e jo që të përdoret gjyqi kundër tij për të shpifur e akuzuar edhe kundër UDB-së. E megjithë këtë, agjentët e Sigurimit kanë përhapur dhe vazhdojnë të përhapin sot e kësaj dite fjalë se Akademiku Resuli gjoja na qenka dënuar si agjent i UDB-së.
Sadri Ahmeti, sikur të kishte qëndruar prapa derës së sallës e ti kishte dëgjuar dëshmitarët e akt-akuzës, me dëshminë e tij i hodhi poshtë që të gjitha ato që ishin thënë kundër Akademikut Resuli dhe, në mënyrë të veçantë, shpifjet e Adem Istrefit, që ishte aty, në sallë dhe, pa e thirur askush, u ngrit, i ra në fjalë dhe ndryshoi deklaratën e mëparëshme, po prap kundër Akademikut. Pas kësaj A.Istrefi bëri vetëvrasje duke pirë një shishe me flibol, po e shpëtoi nga vdeka Idriz Zeqiraj.
Si dëshmitarë, në akt-akuzë (!), figurojnë edhe kosovarët Halit Llozana, Ismet Fejzullai, Ymer Berisha, Sebije Dervishi, Zyhra Dervishi e Vera Ziu, që nuk u paraqitën në ballafaqim as në hetuesi dhe as para gjyqit. Ka mundësi që ndonjeri pret tyre të jetë futur në listën e dëshmitarëve të akt-akuzës pa qenë në shërbim të Sigurimit, pa bërë asnjëfarë deklarate kundër Akademikut, me qëllim që ky, duke menduar se ata kanë shpifur kundër tij, të fliste kundër tyre e ti kompromitonte si të tillë, metodë që ai e njihte tashmë si praktikë të Sigurimit, prandej as që ra në atë hulli. Po Ismet Fejzullai nuk ishte i tillë. Përkundrazi, Akademiku e njihte si spiun të Sigurimit. Kur ia përmendën në hetuesi se do ta ballafaqonin edhe me të, ai u tha_: «_Ismet Fejzullai është kriminel i Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe ju është dashur të na e dorëzoni neve, jugosllavëve, që ta gjykojmë si të tillë për krimet që ka bërë në territorin e Jugosllavisë si mercenar në shërbim të okupatorit nazi-fashist! Edhe vetë presidenti Haxhi Lleshi, po të marrë vesh se Ismet Fejzullai është gjall dhe në Shqipëri, do të vrapojë menjëherë për ta arrestuar, se edhe me të ka llogari të paqëruara ende! Duket se kjo ndikoi që të mos ia nxirrin një ballafaqim as në hetuesi dhe as para gjyqit. Këtu po e përmendim që lexuesi të shohë se si Enver Hoxha me bandën e tij ka mbledhur rreth vetes të gjithë llumin e popullit shqiptar, ballistët dhe legalistë, bile edhe kriminelat më gjakatarë të luftës, edhe ata që kanë bërë krime mbi vetë shqiptarët dhe partizanët, se me ta mbronte veten dhe ndërtonte sociallizmin.
39) Nuk është e vërtetë që Akademiku Resuli ka thëni qoftë dhe një fjalë të vetme kundër F.Ramadanit. Përkundrazi, para gjyqit, duke mbrojtur veten, ai është përpjekur që ta mbronte edhe atë, i ndërgjegjshëm se kishte të bënte me një copë mish me dy sy, që e manipulonin ata të Sigurimit, gjë që edhe ua tha në hetuesi dhe para gjyqit. Po që të hedhin baltë kundër Akademikut, siç dinë ata të Sigurimit, shpifin kundër tij edhe në VENDIM, që  po ta lexojë një ditë ndokush, të indoktrinohet e të mendojë ashtu siç është shkruar atje. Që Akademiku Resuli do të dilte një ditë gjall prej burgut dhe do ti demantonte e demaskonte, as që u ka shkuar mendja kriminelave të E.Hoxhës, që mendonin se pushteti i tyre do të jetë i përjetshëm.
40) Ramë Buqolli u pyet para gjyqit edhe për Akademikun, ndonëse nuk figuron si dëshmitar. Duke mos qenë i instruktuar nga Sigurimi, ai tha se e njihte personalisht, po nuk dinte asgjë të keqe për të.
41. Pafytyrësia e enveristëve është e pakufishme. Akademiku Resuli jo vetëm që nuk ka pohuar kurrë askund se ka bisedura për arratisje, po përkundrazi ka ngulur këmbë se që të gjitha janë gënjeshtra dhe, për më tepër, edhe e ka vërtetuar se F.Ramadani gënjen, duke nxjerrur kundër tij dëshmitarin Xhavit Podina. Veç tij, Akademiku Resuli e ka vërtetuar atë gjë edhe me kundërsulmin, duke i akuzuar se i kishin futur Vesel Balecin që tia mbushte mendjen për tu arratisur. I akuzuar nga hetuesi përse nuk e kishte denoncuar, Akademiku i përgjegjet_: «_Si shtetas i huaj që jam, nuk e kam për detyrë ti denoncoj qeverisë shqiptare asgjë_!_» Që kurrë as që i ka shkuar mendja për tu arratisur, Akademiku ka parashtruar para gjyqit edhe faktin që dy-tri ditë para arrestimit ka derdhur në Arkën e Kursimit shumëm e 25.000 lekëve. Ata që pregaditen për tu arratisur nuk derdhin lekë në Arkën e Kursimit, por edhe ni paçin atje, i tërheqin. Po, siç shihni, organet e pushtetit «_popullor_» të E.Hoxhës, si kriminela më cipëplasur që ishin, nuk e kishin për një send të shpifnin edhe gjërat më absurde, ashtu siç po shpifin edhe sot e kësaj dite kundër kundërshtarëve të vetë, e në mënyrë të veçantë kundër Akademikut Resulit. Shihet qartë se ky VENDIM është shkruar për denigrim me shpifje të atyre që do ta lexonin, siç kanë bërë edhe me shumë dokumenta të tjerë të falsifikuar prej tyre. Se do të binte në duar të Akademikut dhe, sidomos, se ai do të arrinte edhe për ta botuar, as që u ka shkuar mendja, me që VENDIMET jepeshin vetëm me gojë, e jo edhe me shkrim. Është një çashtje tjetër si dhe pse ia kanë dhënë Akademikut.
42) Vesel Baleci, i futur nga Sigurimi si provokator, është munduar për tia mbushun mendjen Akademikut Resulit që të arratiseshin, gjoja, bashkë. Pikërisht pse nuk ia arriti qëllimit, Akademikun e arrestuan në shtëpi, se përndryshe, do ta kishin pritur në afërsi të kufirit për ta arrestuar, ose së paku sa të dilte prej derës së shtëpisë. Që Akademiku as nuk e ka pasur mendjen për arratisje, e vërteton edhe Esat Myftari, i cili disa ditë para arrestimit të Akademikut është takuar me të dhe i ka treguar se kishte bërë lutje për tu kthyer në Jugosllavi. Me këtë rast Akademiku i thotë_:_«_Do ta kisha bërë edhe unë lutjen qysh me kohë, sikur të mi jepnin me vete edhe fëmijët_!_» Pra, Akademiku nuk ndahej nga fëmijët. E këtë gjë e dinte edhe Sigurimi qysh me kohë. Prandaj, që ta ndante shpiretërisht prej fëmijëve, Sigurimi u mundua ta bindëte se ata fëmijë, gjoja, nuk ishin të tijët, se gjoja e shoqja na e paska tradhtuar dhe fëmijët i paska bërë me dikend tjetër. Për këtë gjë mund të dëshmojë edhe arsimtari Miti Guga, si dhe vetë eks-bashortja e tij. Që Vesel Baleci ishte i futur nga Sigurimi për ta provokuar, e vërteton fakti se atë nuk e arrestuan. Akademiku, menjëherë si e arrestuan, u ndërgjegjësua plotësisht për të gjitha provokimet dhe krimet që ia kishin bërë ata të Sigurimit prapa shpine. Me këtë ndërgjegje ai u hodh në sulm kundër Sigurimit dhe klikës tradhëtare në udhëheqje të Partisë komuniste e të pushtetit popullor, duke i akuzuar se i kishin futur edhe V.Balecin për tia mbushur mendjen që të arratisej. Kjo është e vërteta, e jo ato falsifikime që bëjnë kriminelat e regjur të bandës së Enver Hoxhës.
43) Që të sqarohej në rrugë shtetërore e të Partisë, Akademiku Resuli shkoi dhe u takua edhe me presidentin e Republikës së Shqipërsë Haxhi Lleshi, por edhe ky, i instruktuar nga Sigurimi, mori pjesë në provokimet që iu bënë.
44) Akademiku Resuli nuk e ka mbajtur V.Balecin me asnjëfarë shprese për arratisje, por  duke mos ditur se ishte provokator - është munduar që tia hiqte ato mendime, duke i kujtuar fëmijët që kishte me të shoqen e re. Pikërisht përmes V.Balecit Sigurimi edhe e mori vesh lidhjen e ngushtë shpirtërore që kishte Akademiku me fëmijët e vetë dhe, menjëherë pas kësaj, bëri demarshet e reja. I fusin të shoqen për ti propozuar Akademikut që gjoja të shkonte ajo me gjithë fëmijë për vizitë në Ulqinj, tek prindët e tijë në Jugosllavi, por rishëm dështuan, se Akademiku, kur e dëgjoi, vetëm që nuk u skandalizua. Ai i tha_: «_Si të shkojsh në Jugosllavi_?! Nuk e di se atje në pushtet janë armiqët e mi, që  duke mos mujtur të më bënin gjë mua, do të bëjnë krime mbi kokën tënde dhe të fëmijëve_?!_» Pas kësaj, në verë të vitit 1970, në plazhin e Divjakës, përmes njerëzve të vetë Sigurimi i fut në duar Akademikut një sandall prej plastmasi të fryrë me ajr, me shpresë se ai do ti fuste fëmijët aty dhe do të nisej me ta në drejtim të Italisë, po rishëm dështuan. Provokimet e Sigurimit kanë qenë të vazhdueshme dhe njeri më i ndyrë se tjetri. Vetë fakti që ata i fusin V.Balecin për tia mbushur mendjen që të arratiset, a nuk tregon qart se Akademiku se kishte ndër mend atë gjë_?!
45) Si në hetuesi, ashtu edhe para gjyqit, Akademiku Resuli ua ka thënë troç dhe edhe ua ka vërtetuar se revolen e kanë futur ata në shtëpi të tij dhe, atje ku e kanë futur, edhe e kanë gjetur, me që ai, kurrë as nëpër shtëpi nuk e ka mbajtur, se jo më që të ketë dalë me të jashta shtëpie. Armën Sigurimi nuk ia ka futur vetëm që ta kurrajonte e ta nxiste për arratisje, por edhe që të vriste të shoqen, që po ia paraqiste si imorale. Plani i E.Hoxhës, pasi dështuan për tia dorëzuar UDB-së, ka qenë që ta arrestonin e ta dënonin Akademikun si njeri më ordiner, gjoja për vrasjen e të shoqes nga xhelozia, për çka E.Hoxha përgadit edhe fjalimin e tij, që Akademiku, edhe duke mos ditur asgjë, ia dogji në duar. Këtë fjalim, që E.Hoxha do ta mbante në Lushnje disa ditë para gjyqit të Akademikut, u detyrua ta botonte në veprat e tija në seri, si fjalim i mbajtur në Byronë Politike.
46) Para F.Ramadanit Sigurimi ka tentuar ti fuste Akademikut Resulit revolen e burrit të motrës, Avdo Dervishi, të cilin e helmojnë në Shkodër disa muaj para arrestimit të Akademikut. E kur dështuan me revolen e tij, i fusin kosovarin Aziz Zhilivoda, që ky ta paiste me revole, por edhe ky dështoi. Atëherë futën F.Ramadanin, që ia la revolen në shtëpi dhe iku nga sytë këmbët, që Kapllani të mos ia kthente!
47) Para gjyqit u paraqit një person që tha se quhet Adem Ademi, gjoja nga Dibra, dhe, duke u tundur e duke qeshur, tha se revolen Beretë ia kishte shitur ai Faslli Ramadanit. Kryetari i gjyqit iu ngërmua menjëherë si sillej ashtu dhe i tha që të qëndronte si duhet, se në vend do ta arrestonte. Mirëpo, megjithqë ky e paranoi edhe vetë se ia kishte shitur revolen F.Ramadanit pa lejen e shtetit, nuk e arrestoi, se e dinte shumë mirë që ishte një jallan-shehid, që kurrë as me sy nuk e kishte parë atë revole, po dëshmonte ashtu siç e kishin instruktuar ata të Sigurimit. Dëshmitari tjetër Xhemal Elezi as që u thirr para gjyqit, se as revolja e shitur nga ai nuk gjindej askund. Në dosie kishin futur vetëm fotografinë e një revoleje, që gjoja e kishte blerë prej tij për vete F.Ramadani. Kur u pyet ky nga kryetari i trupit gjykues ku ishte Xhemal Elezi, Faslliu i tha: Në Kukës! Atëherë kryetari bëri: I-ha-a! E ku ta gjejmë tani atë?! Pra, Xh.Elezin se njihte as hetuesia, se me siguri, si dhe emri i Adem Ademit, ishte i shpikur nga Sigurimi për këto kurdisje. Tani krahasoni këto të dhëna me ato të VENDIMIT që kanë fusnotën 29. Atje thuhet se Adem Ademi ishte nga Kuksi, kurse Xhemal Elezi nga Dibra. Atje thuhet se Xhemal Elezi i ka shitur Faslliut revolen, që ky ia rishet Akademikut, kurse këtu na del se këtë gjë e paska bërë Adem Ademi. Ky ngatërrim i emrave dhe të orgjinës së tyre përse flet vallë, në qoftë se jo për një kurdisje, bile edhe me pakujdesinë më të madhe, sikur kanë dashur ti thonin Akademikut_: «_Ja, të gjitha ti kemi kurdisur, se ne jemi zot e shkop në Shqipëri dhe bëjmë çna do qejfi_! Nuk ke rrugë tjetër, o Kapllan Resuli, veçse të dorëzohesh edhe ti si Faslli Ramadani e ti pranojsh që të gjitha që themi ne, ashtu siç themi ne dhe si duam ne, bile edhe të na lutesh që të kemi një çik mëshirë për ty e fëmijët e tu_!_» Pas dënimit Akademiku do të takohet me të dërguarin e Prokurorisë së Përgjithëshme të Shqipërisë Mynyrë Tirana, të cilit do ti thotë_: «_Nuk keni lënë krim, maskarallëk e poshtërsirë pa bërë kundër meje_! Të 99-dat mi keni bërë_!_» Mynyr Tirana iu përgjegj_:_«_Jo, jo-o Kapllan Resuli të 99-dat_! Qindin ta kemi punuar dhe kemi për ta punuar!!!
48) Pse i fotokopjes? Ku është origjinali? Në çmënyrë u bë kjo fotokopje? Në një kohë që Akademikun Resuli e kishin dërguar me Razi Brahimin në Divjakë (fshat i Lushnjës në bregdet), gjoja për inskeptimin e jetës kulturale, njerëzit e Sigurimit futen fshehtas në banesën e tij dhe atje fotografojne, vjedhin e bëjnë maskarallëqe, duke e kthyer atë banesë edhe në bordel, të gjitha këto veprime të kundërligjëshme sipas ligjeve në fuqi. Apo ishin të ligjëshme?! Hetuesi Elham Gjika bëri çmos që ta gjente origjinalin e këtij dokumenti, po Akademiku Resuli, megjithqë desh e mbytën me tortura, nuk u dorëzua dhe kurrë nuk u tha se ku e kishte fshehur. Kështu u detyruan të fusin në dosie fotokopjen dhe në këtë mënyrë të dokumentojnë edhe vetë veprimet e tyre të kundërligjshme. Shihni edhe një herë fillimin e këtij VENDIMI, ku thuhet se Akademikut Resuli në Shqipëri i qenka bërë një trajtim në përputhje me dispozitat mbi emigracionin, duke i siguruar...paprekshmëri personale. Dhunimi i banesës dhe torturat fizike e psiqike duket se për enveristët na paskan qenë paprekshmëri personale.
49) Siç e thamë, ky revolver nuk është paraqitur askund. Se si i është bërë ekspertiza, vetëm kriminelat e Sigurimit mund ta dinë. Apo i kanë bërë ekspertizë fotografisë, që me siguri shetiste nga dosia në dosie të të përndjekurve, të arrestuarve dhe të të dënuarve. Edhe vetëm një kontroll i përcipët të këtyre dosieve do të na tregojë se sa falso kanë qenë gjyqet e kurdisura nga banda e Enver Hoxhës.
50) Më vonë, jashta sallës së gjyqit, këtij vendimi i janë shtuar këto fjalë me dorë: dhe makinës së shkrimit Everest. Akademikut Resulit i është konfiskuar edhe e gjithë biblioteka, bile edhe libri ÇËSHTJE TË LENINIZMIT DREJT ÇËSHTJEVE TË STALINIZMIT (në gjuhën ruse) se edhe botimet e huaja të literaturës marksiste-leniniste në Shqipëri ishin të ndaluara, me që përkthimi dhe botimi i tyre shqip ishte i cenzuruar dhe i falsifikuar nga E.Hoxha e klika e tij social-fashiste. Akademikut Resuli i janë grabitur pa vendim gjyqi edhe rrobet e trupit që kishte në banesë, se jo më mobiliet, paisjet e orendit e ndryshme. I janë grabitur të gjitha parat, rreth 100.000 lekë, që kishte në arkën e kursimit. I është grabitur edhe gruaja dhe të dy fëmijët, më zi se çkanë bërë dikur jeniçerët e sulltanëve të Turqisë. Pasi doli prej burgut dhe iu njoh pafajësia e plotë, Akademiku Resuli i ka kërkuar të gjitha çka i kishin grabitur jeniçerët e supersulltanit Enver Hoxha, po sot e kësaj dite, bijtë e këtyre jeniçerëve, që vazhdojnë ta terrorizojnë Shqipërinë, e në mënyrë të veçantë Akademikun Resuli, nuk ia kanë kthyer. Apo ja keni kthyer shoku-zotëri Fatos Nano?!
51) Gjat vuajtjes së dënimit në burgun famëkeq të Burrelit, Akademikun Resuli e kanë nxjerrë para gjyqit (në zyren e komandantit të burgut!) dhe e kanë ridënuar edhe 5 (pesë) herë të tjera për agjitacion e propagandë. Kështu, dënimi i tij final ka arritur në 43 vite burg, prej të cilave vetëm për agjitacion e propagandë e kanë dënuar 37 vite. Me këtë dënim Akademiku Resuli është kampion i botës. Po Akademikun Resuli e kanë dënuar edhe me rjepje për së gjalli: 10 (dhjetë) herë e kanë rjepur për së gjalli (patjetër pa vendim gjyqi!) në qelijat e burgut të Burrelit. E kanë rjepur për së gjalli në kuptimin më të plotë të fjalës, në mënyrë më të ndyrë e më mizore, ashtu siç nuk është rjepur deri më sot askush në botë, as në mesjetën më të egër: i kanë rjepur kokën e penisit, duke i dhënë njëfarë medikamenti, që ia ripte me gjak e me qelb, me dhimbje të tmerrshme, që zgjasnin rreth një muaj. Pasi i zinte kore plaga e njerës rjepje, rishëm, kur Akademiku Resuli kërkonte ndonjë ilaç, qoftë edhe për dhimbjen e kokës, ata i fusnin në gojë prap atë medikamentin për rjepje dhe kështu, për dy vite rresht, deri sa e kuptoi këtë gjë, ata e kanë rjepur 10 herë. Po Akademikun Resuli, prap pa vendim gjyqi, e kanë dënuar edhe me vdekje. Tentuan ta zhduknin fizikisht duke e torturuar me uri kronike. Jo vetëm që se linin të takohej e ti shihte fëmijët, por askend, as të burgosurit, nuk i linin që ti jepnin ndonjë kafshatë bukë. E kur e panë se ai po i rezistonte vdekjes duke dhier edhe gjak, nxitën të burgosurit, sidomos të çmendurit, që ta sulmoni e ta vrisnin. Po jetëgjati jetëshkurtër nuk u bëka!
52) E theksojmë këtu se Hydai Bejo nuk ishte gjykatës i Gjykatës së Rrethit të Tiranës, por i Gjykatës Ushtarake. Përse e kanë emruar atë në krye të trupit gjykues që dënoi Akademikun Resuli nuk e dimë. Poashtu, me që Akademiku Resuli jetonte në Lushnje, ai edhe duhej gjykuar atje. Gjykimi i tij në Tiranë me siguri është bërë që ti jepet një rëndësi e veçantë, gjoja si armik i rrezikshëm i pushtetit dhe i Partisë, se edhe janë bërë përpjekje që të sajonin e të kurdisin një grup antiparti, në krye me Akademikun Resuli e Gjeneralin Bekteshi.
Prokurori Asaf Kondi, pas disa vitesh, me që deshi të bëhej drejtor i Drejtorisë së Doganave, për të vjedhur, ashtu siç deklaroi se kishin vjedhur atje të tjerët, do të zhgarkohet nga ajo detyrë dhe do të bëhet shitës biletash në një agjensi autobusash.
Elham Gjika, menjëherë pas dënimit të Akademuikut Resuli, për zellin e treguar në kurdisjen e atij gjyqi, do të ngrihet në përgjegjësi nga hetues i thjeshtë në postin e kryehetuesit të Republikës. Pas disa vitesh do ta arrestojnë e dënojnë si njeri imoral, që ka marrë ryshvete dhe ka bërë edhe gjithfarë pisllëqesh të tjera. Sapo e çuan në kampin e Spaçit, iu hodhën në fyt të burgosurit, viktimat e gjyqeve të kurdisura nga ai.
53) Këtë VENDIM lidhur me dënimin e Akademikut prof. dr. Kapllan Resuli, që gjindet në Arshivën e Shtetit Shqiptar, e kopjuam nga origjinali, që i është dhënë Akademikut Resuli pasi e ka kërkuar me këmbëngulje nga qelijat e burgut të Burrelit, e që tani gjëndet në Arshivën e Shtetit Zviceran, përfaqësuesve të të cilit ua ka dorëzuar Akademiku Resuli me rastin e kërkimit atje të strehimit politik, bashkë me vendimet e dënimeve të tjera. Një fotokopje e këtij dokumenti, si dhe të dënimeve të tjera, ruhen në arshivën pesonale të Akademikut prof. dr. Kapllan Resuli, që poashtu i shfrytëzuam.
Vini re se në këtë VENDIM apsolutisht askund nuk zihet me gojë UDB-a. Përse? Qeveria shqiptare, në bazë të urdhërit nga qeveria jugosllave për arrestimin e Akademikut Resuli, si kusht për ngritjen e marrëdhënieve diplomatike nga rangu i konsullatave në rang ambasadash, kishte kërkuar likuidimin e Akademikut Resuli dhe të veprave të tija, por jo që të përdoret ky likvidim edhe për propagandë kundër Jugosllavisë e UDB-së. Menjëherë pas arrestimit të Akademikut, në Tiranë mbrrijti ambasadori jugosllav Jovan Peçenoviq, gjë që çdokujt ia bëri të qartë pse e kishin arrestuar Akademikun. Këtë gjë, që Akademiku është arrestuar me kërkesën e Beogradit, tani po e pranojnë edhe përmes shtypit, bile edhe armiqtë e tijë të përbetuar, agjentët e Sigurimit.
Vini re edhe një gjë tjetër: në këtë VENDIM apsolutisht askund nuk zihen me gojë veprat e Akademikut Resuli. Pse vallë?! Jo pse me ato vepra vërtetohet e kundërta e asaj që përpiqen të paraqesin në VENDIMIN e tyre kriminelat e Enver Hoxhës, por pse këto vepra po përgaditeshin për tia atribuar Adem Demaçit. Për hollësira lidhur me këtë shihni veprën e Akademikt Resuli të titulluar ADEM DEMAÇI, Gjenevë 2002.


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

----------


## macia_blu

shenim pyetsor  i maces;
...
Ku i kam shen albanet, dhe  vellerzerit e Kosoves bre, qe nuk po denjojne as me e sha si deri me tani Kapllan Reesulin , e as me e mbrojte.... Le me  te  kerkoj ndonje lloji krahasim. 
...
ka plot  nga ne  qe dime te lehim, e ka plot pak qe dime te folim...
...
ps, Brar, em ke kenaq ke stil te mrekullueshem  ne argumenmtet e tu. A do macia me u ba koke? Jo he burre, po rri   perreze malit te filluem me vjersha. (mandej kam fillu me e besu se te medhenjt , heronjte dhe patriotet, nuk behen lindin, mandej rriten  aq sa te dallohen prej jo patrioteve...
...
Henri, shtova  dicka per  Kapllanin. Edhe  ty flm qe  e ndoqe  shenimin dhe ftesen time  , krejt te sinqerte  e shume dashamirese. (tjeter, me ka humb adressa jote se dua te dergoji  nr ku te kam botuar tregimin, dhe qe  eshte pritur yh, nice fare, me kete rast edhe po te uroj.)
Pershendetje .....

----------


## macia_blu

KAPLLANI PA DHËMBË
- anekdotë -

Ambasadori i Republikës së Shqipërisë pranë Organizatës së Kombeve të Bashkuara Vladimir Thanati e ftoi shkrimtarin dhe shkencëtarin, akademikun Kapllan Resulin për festën e 28 Nëntorit bashkë me të shoqen. Disa minuta para fillimit të festës Kapllani me të shoqen arritën tek dera e hotelit Noga Hilton, ku - në një nga sallat e këtij hoteli, një ndër më luksozët e Gjenevës - po mblidheshin edhe të ftuarit e tjerë. Pa u futur në hotel, i thotë e shoqja Kapllanit:
-Veri dhëmbët!
-Çfarë dhëmbësh?! Unë nuk i kam marrë!- i tha Kapllani, që kurrë nuk i mbante protezat e dhëmbëve, me që kishte alergji, kurse të shoqes së tij i pëlqente që burrin ta kishte së paku në pamje më të ri.
-U-u, si nuk i ke marrë?! Atëherë unë nuk shkoj në festë!- bëri ajo dhe menjëherë u kthye prapa.
U kthye edhe Kapllani pas saj, e arriti, nxori ftesën e ambasadorit dhe i tha_:
-Shiko moj grua, këtu shkruan se ftohet për festë zoti prof. dr. Kapllan Resuli me zonjën!...Pra, askund nuk shkruan se ftohem në festë me dhëmbë, por vetëm me zonjën. Dhe unë vetëm me zonjën do të shkoj, kurse ti, me që dashke dhëmbët, e jo Kapllanin, shko në shtëpi, merri dhëmbët e mi dhe eja me ta...Ndërkohë unë po i fus krahun ndonjerës nga këto zonja, që kalojnë rrugës, dhe po e paraqes si gruan time,- i tha Kapllani dhe u kthye plot seriozitet nga hoteli.
E shoqja e shiko në fillim me habi, pastaj qeshi dhe, kur pa se Kapllani po shikonte cilës zonjë ti fuste krahun, vrapoi që ta arrinte i ti fuste krahun e vet, para se ta bënte atë gjë ndonjëra prej atyre të tjerave.

Shani BUROVI.


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  :::::::::::::



KLERIKËT NË ROMANIN TRADHTIA


Një ndër kryeveprat e letërsisë shqiptare në përgjithësi dhe të letërsisë kosovare në veçanti, pa dyshim, është romani Tradhtia i shkrimtarit të mirënjohur e të satanizuar Kapllan Resuli. Ky roman ka shumë veçori që e dallojnë nga krijimet letrare të kohës e të shkrimtarëve të tjerë shqiptarë, gjë që edhe e bëri të dashur për lexuesit e të gjitha moshave, të gjitha krahinave dhe të të gjitha feve. Një ndër këto veçori është edhe paraqitja, trajtimi dhe qëndrimi i autorit ndaj klerikëve.
Siç dihet, klerikët e të katër feve të popullit shqiptar kanë bërë, bëjnë dhe do të bëjnë pjesë si personazhe të veprave të shkrimtarëve shqiptarë, ashtu siç kanë bërë, bëjnë dhe do të bëjnë pjesë edhe në veprat e shkrimtarëve të popujve të tjerë klerikët e tyre, se ata janë pjesë e pandarë e popullit dhe të jetës së tij të përditshme. Me klerikun fillon jeta, pagëzimi dhe martesa, dhe me te edhe përfundon_: ceremonia e varrimit, përkujtimet. Kleriku merr pjesë në të gjitha shfaqjet e jetës së njerëzve, në hidhërime dhe në gëzime. Ai ka ndarë dhe po ndan me popullin e vet predestinimin, fatin e tij. Të mohohet kleriku si pjestar i një populli, si faktor dhe element ndër më aktivët e shoqërisë, është diçka e pamundur, është falsifikim i jetës, i së vërtetës.
Ndaj, që me fillimet e letërsisë shqiptare, klerikun, sidomos atë katolik, e kemi në qendër të vemendjes së autorëve. Ai është edhe vetë autor_: të katër shkrimtarët më të vjetër shqiptarë janë klerikë, bile të krishterë dhe katolikë.
Para Luftës së Dytë Botërore, përgjithësisht, ndaj klerikëve është mbajtur në letërsinë shqiptare një qëndrim i drejtë, korrekt e human. Pas LDB, në letërsinë e monizmit, që u krijuar në Shqipëri, ndaj klerikëve është mbajtur qëndrim i njënashëm dhe tejet tendencioz, armiqësor deri në neveritje. Në bazë të orientimeve që merreshin nga Enver Hoxha dhe klika e tij sunduese, klerikët e të gjitha feve në Shqipëri paraqiteshin ekskluzivisht si personazhe negative, përgjithësisht si imoralë dhe tradhëtarë, të shitur tek okupatori i vendit, ose dhe në shërbin të agjenturave më të ndryshme, që vepronin e veprojnë sot në botë, pra - si spiuna e armiq të popullit, të mbrapshtë, si injoranta, trutharë, fanatikë, fundamentalistë, antikombëtarë dhe antinjerëzorë, regresivë në të gjitha aspektet, përfaqësues të errësirës, të reaksionit, të së keqes, negatives. Nxirja e fytyrës së klerikëve ishte pjesë e «_luftës së klasave_» dhe  veçanërisht - e luftës kundër fesë, që klika sunduese donte ta eliminonte nga jeta e ndërgjegja e banorëve të Shqipërisë, me qëllim që këta të verboheshin me ideologjinë e klikës sunduese dhe të ktheheshin në skllevër e bujkrobër, në vegla pune që flasin, por jo edhe që ndiejnë e mendojnë, që dëshirojnë e duan të jetojnë. Indoktrinimi i banorëve me një përbuzje dhe urrejtje organike, patologjike, më pa precedan në historinë e Shqipërisë e të botës, ndaj klerit dhe fesë në përgjithësi, nuk kishte vetëm qëllime ideologjike, por edhe praktike. Pa eliminuar Jezu Krishtin dhe Muhamedin, satanai Enver Hoxha nuk mund ta shpallte veten për Mesia i popullit shqiptar, pa le që ai aspironte të shpallej edhe për Mesia i Evropës dhe i mbarë botës. Për këtë qëllim, të gjitha penat e shkrimtarëve shqiptarë, në mënyrë të veçantë ajo e Ismail Kadaresë, ishin vënë në shërbim të Enver Hoxhës dhe të klikës së tij social-fashiste e më kriminale për ti depersonalizuar, diskredituar dhe satanizuar klerikët gjithësesi.
Në vitin 1965 Enver Hoxha me klikën e tij po bënte përgaditjet e fundit për ti dhënë grushtin përfundimtar fesë e klerikëve, për ti fshirë nga faqja e dheut kishat e manastiret, xhamiat dhe teqerat, për tua rruar mjekrrën klerikëve dhe për ti futur o në kooperativa, o nëpër burgje. Ai, që nuk mund ta shpallte Shqipërinë për asgjë pozitive si shteti i parë në botë, as për prodhimin e kromit (që e kishte me bollëk nëntoka shqiptare!), bëri çmos dhe me mburrje të veçantë që ta shpallte Shqipërinë për shtetin e parë ateist në botë. Ironi paradoksale, por është tejet e vërtetë se disa nga udhëheqësit e popullit shqiptar janë përpjekur me mish e me shpirt që të shquhen në gjirin e popullit të vet e në botë jo me punë të mira, por me ato nga më të këqijat e më kriminalet, më të padenjat, duke i nxjerrë kështu namin më të keq shqiptarëve.
Pikërisht në këtë kohë e në këtë situatë, shkrimtari Kapllan Resuli, me një guxim më pa precedan, boton romanin e tij Tradhtia, me të cilin i kundërvihet Enver Hoxhës dhe klikës së tij kriminale në shumë aspekte, ndër të tjera edhe në aspektin e qëndrimit ndaj klerikëve. Ai është i pari dhe i vetmi shkrimtar që, duke treguar një papërfillje të habitshe për Enver Hoxhën dhe shpatën e tij gjakatare (ndonëse e kishte mbi kokë si askush tjetër!) ua përplasi në surrat të vërtetën se nuk pajtohet me trajtimin zyrtar të klerikut në faqet e shtypit në përgjithësi dhe të atij të letërsisë artistike në veçanti.
Në romanin e tij të mirënjohur Tradhtia, përveç personazheve të tjera të shumta, kemi edhe dy klerikë, njeri musliman e tjetri i krishterë, katolik, që të dy personazhe pozitive, shembull ky më pa precedan në letërsinë shqiptare të monizmit.
Hoxhë Mameri, mulla i një xhamie në krahinën e Karadakut, jo vetëm që nuk u vu në shërbim të okupatorit, por rrëmbeu edhe armët dhe u bashkua me popullin në luftë për çlirimin e vendit. Në këtë luftë ai jo vetëm që tregohet trim i pamposhtur, por edhe i vendosur, besnik deri në vdekje, si të gjithë bijtë më të mirë të popullit, si ata që nuk kursyen asgjë, por derdhën gjakun dhe dhanë edhe jetën e tyre, gjënë më të shtrenjtë që ka njeriu. Personazhi Mulla Mameri është figura më simpatike e këtij romani dhe e letërsisë shqiptare në përgjithësi.
Poashtu edhe kleriku i krishterë patër Andon Leka, i cili, në momentin e duhur, rrëmben edhe ai armët dhe lufton me vetëmohim krah për krah me popullin, bile edhe nga kambanarja e kishës së tij, kundër okupatorit fashist të vendit, që e kishte rrethuar. Edhe figura e patër Andon Lekës është një ndër personazhet më dinjitoze të këtij romani dhe të letërsisë shqiptare në përgjithësi. Në këtë luftë edhe ai vritet si trim vetëmohues dhe Arben Presheva, kryepersonazhi i romanit, urdhëron që të shënohet në listën e dëshmorëve të popullit. 
Sinjifikative kjo dhe tejet e qartë: në një kohë që Enver Hoxha i shënonte emrat e klerikëve në listat e tija të zeza, të tradhtarëve e të armiqëve të popullit, Kapllan Resuli, përmes kryepersonazhit të romanit të tij, e shënon priftin në listën e dëshmorëve të popullit.
Kur kemi parasysh terrorin më të egër, që ka ushtruar Enver Hoxha në të gjitha aspektet, e sidomos në aspektin fetar, kur kemi parasysh terrorin më monstruoz e qëndrimin e tij ndaj klerikëve, nuk kemi si të mos habitemi për svidimin që i ka bërë Kapllan Resuli atij terrori, pikërisht në kulmin e tij, në ditët që po hartoheshin planet për sulmin final mbi institucionet e fesë, të kultit, dhe mbi kokën e vetë klerikëve, mbi kishat e manastiret, mbi xhamiat dhe teqerat. Nuk kemi të bëjmë këtu me një trim të zakonshëm, as me një hero të zakonshëm. Kemi të bëjmë me një superhero, me një trim tribun të jashtëzakonshëm, shembullin e të cilit nuk mori guxim për ta ndjekur askush, as ata që janë dekoruar tashmë për trimëri e si heronj, as ata që u shpallën për NDERI I KOMBIT.
Shtoj këtu se sot e kësaj dite ka «_poetë_» Shqipëria, të «_zgjuar_» e «_trima_», që na vazhdojnë me praktikën enveriste, që klerikët na i paraqesin me tendencë flagrante si tipa më negativë të shoqërisë
Unë nuk do të ndalem në analizën ideo-artistike të asnjërit nga personazhet e përmendura të romanit «_Tradhtia_», të kësaj vepre monumentale, të papërsritëshme, që është persekutuar dhe vazhdon të persekutohet më ndyr dhe në mënyrë më kriminale. Shpresoj që ta bëjë këtë gjë dikush tjetër, ndonjë penë më e fuqishme dhe më kompetente, më e njohur. Mendoj se mjafton nga ana ime që e inicova, që e evindentova këtë të vërtetë të rëndësishme jo vetëm për autorin e veprën e tij, por edhe për letërsinë, artin e kulturë tonë, për popullin e jetën tonë, për të cilin po shpifet se nuk pati guxim për disidencë, se nuk iu kundërvu terrorit. Për mua mjafton që e vura në dukje se kjo dhe të vërteta të tjera lidhur me shkrimtarin dhe shkencëtarin, akademikun prof. dr. Kapllan Resuli, po kalohet në heshtje, patjetër në kuadrin e mohimit e të satanizimit tashmë më të pakontestueshëm, që i është bërë dhe vazhdon ti bëhet në Shqipëri dhe në diasporën shqiptare këtij martiri e superheroi, këtij Disidenti Nr. 1, në Shqipëri dhe në Jugosllavi, që me dënimin prej 37 viteve burg më monstruoz për agjitacion e propagandë (dhjetë herë e kanë rjepur për së gjalli_!) është Kampion i Botës, është personaliteti më meritor në letërsinë shqiptare bashkohore, në jetën e shqiptarëve të ditëve tona_; është ai që u arrestua dhe u dënua me 43 vite burg plotësisht i pafajshën (me urdhër nga Beogradi, nga UDB-ja_!)_; është ai që iu shkatërrua edhe familja, iu masakruan edhe fëmijët, ndër të tjera edhe pse, nën shpatën gjakatare të Enver Hoxhë, mori nën mbrojtje personalitetin e klerikut shqiptar si askush tjetër, apsolutisht si askush tjetër, as para dhe as pas tij.
Vazhdimi i heshtjes për meritat e jashtëzakonshme të shkrimtarit Kapllan Resuli, për vetëmohimin dhe heroizmat e tijë të shumtë, është një turp për mbarë popullin shqiptar dhe, në mënyrë të veçantë, për inteligjencën shqiptare, që e ka për detyrë, që ia ka edhe borxh Kapllan Resulit, të ngrihet kundër mohimit që po i bëhet sot e kësaj dite, të ngrihet kundër satanizimit dhe shpifjeve, intrigave e falsifikimeve nga më monstruozet, që i janë bërë dhe po i bëhen vetëm e vetëm pse të tjerët, kumirët e Enver Hoxhës e të pushtetit, ata që i kanë shërbyer klikës antipopullore social-fashiste dhe që po i shërbejnë sot e kësaj dite, as nuk i kanë pasur dhe as nuk i kanë sukseset dhe meritat më ekstraordinere të shkrimtarit dhe shkencëtarit akademikut prof. dr. Kapllan Resuli.
Luigj BUROVI

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  :::::::::::::

Prof. dr. Kapllan RESULI
- akademik -

SATANIZIM PËRMES FALSIFIKIMEVE DHE SHPIFJEVE
- Lidhur me falsifikimet dhe shpifjet e Agron Tufës kundër akademikut prof. dr. Kapllan Resuli -

Kjo përgjigje i është dërguar qysh me kohë gazetës TEMA, por ajo sot e kësaj dite nuk e ka botuar, duke më persekutuar kështu edhe nga e drejta e demantimit të shpifjeve, ashtu siç po më persekuton sistematikisht edhe nga e drejta e botimit, gjë që nuk është shprehje e shtypit demokrat.

Në fund të shkurtit 2003, gazeta makedone e Shkupit VEST më kërkoi një intervistë, që ma bëri gazetari dhe poeti Vitomir Dolinski. Kjo intervistë bëri bujë jo vetëm në Makedoni, ku u ribotua edhe nga organe të tjera të shtypit (në gjuhën makedone iu bë edhe një edicion si libër më vete!), por edhe në botën e jashtme. Sa për shembull po përmend revinë NARODNA VOLJA (Bullgari), pastaj SHBA-në e Kanadanë, ku u dha anglisht edhe përmes internetit. Universiteti i Stanfordit (Angli) poashtu e dha anglisht edhe përmes internetit, e tj. Një pjesë e kësaj interviste u botua edhe shqip në gazetën TEMA (suplementi kulturor FJALA), Viti V, Nr. 835, Tiranë 2-3 mars 2003, f. 2.
Ndërsa të gjithë e kanë përkthyer në mënyrë korrekte tekstin e kësaj interviste, gazeta TEMA i ka bërë falsifikime të palejueshme. Sa për shembull po përmendim falsifikimin e f. 2, shtylla 1, ku shkruan: ...kurse maqedonasi Jovan Kukuzeli, të cilin shqiptarët gjithashtu, e përvetësojnë dhe shqiptarizojnë nën emrin e hyjnishëm Jan Kukuzeli, edhe pse dihet se atëbotë, kur ai u lind, në Durrës, XI, madje, edhe sot e gjithë ditën nuk ka edhe një shqiptar për be. Origjinali i intervistës sime në gjuhën makedone figuron: a Makedonec e i Jovan Kukuzeli, kogo Albancite isto taka go prisvojuvaat i albaniziraat pod boemnoto ime Jan Kukuzeli, iako se znae deka toga, koga toj se rodil vo Draè, XI vek, tuka se ute nema nitu edenedinstven Albanec. Shqip është dashur të përkthehet: e makedon është edhe Jovan Kukuzeli, të cilin shqiptarët gjithashtu e përvetësojnë dhe shqiptarizojnë nën tashtuquajturin emër Jan Kukuzeli, megjithqë dihet që atëherë, kur ka lindur ai në Durrës, shekulli XI, aty akoma nuk ka pasë as dhe një shqiptar të vetëm. Ku e ka gjetur përkthyesi shqiptar i intervistës sime se në Durrës SOT E GJITHË DITËN NUK KA EDHE NJË SHQIPTAR PËR BE, që ia ka shtuar tekstit tim ?! Duke pasur parasysh edhe qëndrimin e tij tejet armiqësor ndaj meje, bile edhe shovinist e racist më flagrant, që demostrohet në paskvilën shoqëruese të këtij përkthimi, nuk kemi si të mos e marrim për falsifikim me qëllim më të keq, denigrues e satanizues.
Enveristët, si dhe nacionalistët ekstremistë shqiptarë (që tërhiqen për hunde nga enveristët!), nuk kanë si të mos shqetësohen nga intervistat dhe veprat e mia, publicistike, letrare dhe shkencore, me të cilat i kam demaskuar dhe vazhdoj ti demakoj sa dhe si askush tjetër. Qysh me kohë ata kanë krijuar rrjetin e informacionit dhe të veprimeve më kriminale kundër meje. Sapo botoj ndonjë shkrim, jo vetëm në gjuhën shqipe, por edhe në gjuhë të huaja (sidomos në gjuhë të huaja!), menjëherë intervenojnë kundër meje me falsifikime, shpifje dhe intriga, duke më satanizuar gjithësesi, me qëllim që kështu ti denigrojnë lexuesit e veprës sime. Sa për shembull po përmend intervenimet që kanë bërë në Zvicër, në organet e shtypit frankofon, dhe  kohët e fundit  edhe në Cërna Gorë, ku njifarë Anton Gonçaj shpif e intrigon kundër meje në faqet e gazetës GLAS CRNOGORCA lidhur me një studim timin botuar në faqet e asaj gazete. Tërbimi i enveristëve kundër meje ka arritur deri në atë shkallë, sa që edhe përmes shtypit, hapur (gazeta RILINDJA, Zofingen, korrik 1994), kanë bërë thirrje që askush të mos më botojë asgjë, që të mos më jepet as mikrofoni i radio-televizioneve. Për më tepër ata edhe u janë kërcnuar botuesve të veprave të mia se do ua përdredhin kokën, po të më botojnë.
Kështu edhe lidhur me intervistën që i dhashë gazetës makedone VEST, bile pa përfunduar botimi, që zgjati në katër numra rresht, kanë ndërhyrë enveristët tek gazetari V.Dolinski dhe botuesi, që të mos vazhdojë ai botim. Njëfarë Bekim Dika bën thirrje edhe përmes gazetës SHEKULLI, Tiranë 27.02.2003, që shkencëtarët shqiptarë ti kundërvihen e ti përgjigjen tezave të mia lidhur me problemat albanologjikë. Dhe ja, me që dr. Ardian Klosi dhe akademikët shqiptarë nuk iu përgjegjën, enveristët instruktuan gazetarin Daut Dauti, nga Shkupi, që në gjuhën makedone dhe përmes gazetës VEST ti përgjigjet tezave të mia albanologjike me biografinë time të falsifikuar, me shpifje dhe intriga kundër meje, duke mos i zënë as me gojë ato teza, që i kanë shqetësuar enveristët aq shumë, sa që edhe përmes shtypit, pra hapur (gazeta ALBANIA, maj 1999), kanë kërkuar që të ndalohen veprat e mia në Shqipëri, bile që edhe mua të më ndalohet hyrja. Çështë e vërteta, enveristët në pushtet nuk iu përgjegjën thirrjes së këtij demokrati antienverist , që është edhe akademik dhe ka qenë edhe ambasador i demokracisë në Turqi, por ama iu përgjegjën titistët e Cërna Gorës dhe të Sërbisë, që ma ndaluan edhe mua dhe veprave të mia të futeshim në Cërna Gorë e në Sërbi.
Enveristëve, të impenjuar për satanizimin tim, nuk u majftoi Daut Dauti, por futën edhe njifarë Agron Tufa, që në faqet e gazetës TEMA e shoqëron përkthimin në fjalë të intervistës sime me artikullin e tij paskvilë Mendja dhe mllefet që blihen lirë.... Edhe ky, nuk merret me tezat e mia albanologjike, që na e paskën mllefosur e zeherosur, por me biografinë time, që poashtu bën çmos ta falsifikojë. 
Edhe romanin tim TRADHTIA, që jo vetëm nga lexuesit, por edhe përmes raportit kryesor të mbajtur në Kongresin e Dytë të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve të Shqipërisë u fut në listën e kryeveprave të letërsisë shqiptare, që edhe armiku im i deklaruar dhe i tërbuar Skënder Shkupi, përmes shtypit, me 1999, e lavdron në aspektin ideo-artistik, Agron Tufa na e shpall për vepër fare pa asnjëfarë vlerash, të dështuar, duke ecur kështu në hullinë e hapur qysh me kohë nga enveristët, që e persekutuan atë roman dhe vazhdojnë ta persekutojnë gjithësesi sot e kësaj dite. E falendroj A.Tufën që së paku nuk ma mohon, siç ka bërë S.Shkupi me kolegët e tijë. E pyes aga-Agronin dhe të gjithë agallarët dhe bejlerët e tjerë, pashallarët dhe borgjezët e kuqë, ata që qëndrojnë pas tij, a nuk e kuptojnë se çfarë fyerjeje të rëndë i bëjnë mbarë popullit shqiptar duke ia mohuar vlerat ideo-artistike romanit TRADHTIA?! Me mohimin e tyre, a nuk na thonë se ky popull, që e ka përqafuar romanin TRADHTIA si kryevepër të letërsisës shqiptare në prozë (Artisti i Popullit Pjetër Gjoka!) dhe si UNGJILL të patriotizmit shqiptar, na qenka një popull imbecil, që nuk ditka ta dallojë të shëmtuarën nga e bukura dhe të keqen nga e mira?! S.Shkupi me ata që i mohojnë vetëm autorësinë, janë treguar më të rrafinuar, më prudent e më të mençur.
Agroni, duke i mbyllur sytë para të vërtetave të biografisë sime, që të shpifë e të intrigojë, thotë se unë nuk paskam shkruar në gjuhën sërbo-kroate, se unë këtë gjuhë nuk e paskam gjuhë amtare, e tj, e tj. Që të bindeni se shpif, shihni listën e botimeve të mia deri në vitin 2003, prej së cilës kushdo mund të shohë se veprat e para i kam botuar pikërisht në gjuhën sërbo-kroate dhe, me veprat që i kam botuar në atë gjuhë dy viteve të fundit, janë bërë asgjë mangut por 16 tituj. Të gjitha këto vepra i keni në Bibliotekën Kombëtare, në Tiranë. Vraponi ti zhdukni, o aga-Agron, siç mi keni zhdukur edhe nga biblioteka e Gjenevës, Prishtinës, Ulqinit, se vetëm kështu, nëpër shekuj, e keni vërtetuar superioritin e racës dhe të kulturës tuaj, por jo edhe të racës dhe të kulturës shqiptare, që nuk ka faj për veprimet vandaleske të një bande, e cila ka ditur vetëm të mohojë e të shkatërojë.
Duke mos e njohur Agronin, në një takim që pata me të në Tiranë, në sy të shumë shkrimtarëve të tjerë shqiptarë, sapo mora vesh se kishte studjuar në Moskë, e ktheva bisedën në gjuhën ruse, duke ia vërtetuar kështu se, veç gjuhëve të sllavëve të jugut, e njoh shkëlqyeshëm edhe nënën e atyre gjuhëve, të cilën, para se të vija në Shqipëri, e kam lakuar më mirë se edhe shqipen. Të pranishmit menduan se unë po tallesha me të. Sikur ta kisha ditur se kush ishte ai bukurosh, në vend të librit tim QUO VADIS_?, që ia dhurova me autograf, do ti kisha dhuruar librin KRIK RASPETOG, që sapo ishte botuar në gjuhën sërbo-kroate.
Habitem vetëm se si e pranoi aga-Agroni librin e një dështaku, siç më quan në paskvilën e tij, që të mos përmend edhe ato fjalët e tjera më fyese, që vetëm në zhargonin e rrugaçve mund ti dëgjoni, se vetëm në thesarin e asaj race dhe të asaj kulture bëjnë pjesë. Po redaksia e gazetës TEMA a nuk mban ndonjë përgjegjësi për ato fjalë më banale dhe më fyese_?! Apo ndoshta edhe ajo mendon se vetëm me fjalë të tilla mund të argumentohen akuzat histerike të të mllefosurit e të të zeherosurit Agron Tufa_?!
O aga-Agron, që unë nuk kam qenë dhe nuk jam agjent i Udbës e ka treguar edhe gjyqi që më kurdisët në Tiranë me 1971, ku as emrin e UDB-esë nuk keni guxuar ta zini me gojë, se ashtu ishit urdhëruar nga UDB-eja, kur kërkoi prej jush arrestimin dhe likvidimin tim. Unë tashma i kam parashtruar botës dokumenta e fakte më të pakontestueshëm se nuk kam qenë dhe se nuk jam agjent i UDB-esë. Këto ditë doli prej shtypit në gjuhën sërbo-kroate edhe libri im KLITHJA E TË KRYQËZUARIT, që me dokumenta vërteton se Udba, jo vetëm para arrestimit tim në Jugosllavi dhe në Shqipëri, por edhe sot e kësaj dite, vazhdon të më maltretojë e persekutojë, duke më mohuar edhe të drejtat më elementare të njeriut, të drejtën e regjistrimit të martesës dhe të fëmijëve të lindur në ekzil. Një koleg i juaji, i ballafaquar me këto fakte, klithi përmes shtypit me gëzimin më dashakeqës : Kapllanin se don as Udba!
Në qoftë se tezat e mia albanologjike, që bazohen mbi zbulimet shkencore dhe mbi TË VËRTETËN shkencore, për ju na qenkan në shërbim të Udbës, apo të shkieve, siç vazhdoni ti quani sllavët e jugut me fjalorin tuaj shovinist, atëherë duhet të jenë agjenta të Udbës jo vetëm edhe shkencëtarët e akademikët e huaj, por edhe shkencëtarët dhe akademikët shqiptarë, prej të cilëve po ju përmend : Hirtin, Waigandin, Tomashekun, Krahen, Parvanin, Pukariu-n, Bonfanten, Georgievin, Çabejn, Budën, Demirin, Klosin, Vebiun, Starovën dhe plotë të tjerë, që  disa prej tyre  kanë vdekur para se të lindte Udba. Apo na paska qenë edhe Profesor Çabej agjent i Udbës?! Apo nuk e dini se ato gjëra, që po i them unë sot, i ka thënë Profesor Çabej qysh me kohë, nën thundrën më gjakatare të terrorit monist, gjë që ju sot e kësaj dite, ndonëse ju çliruam nga ajo thundër, nuk merrni guxim për t'i thënë. Mbi konstatimet shkencore të Profesor Çabejt e të të përmendurve bazohen konstatimet e mia shkencore në fushën e albanologjisë, gjë që ata të Akademisë së Shkencave të Shqipërisë e dinë shumë mirë, ndaj edhe heshtin, se nuk duan të rreshtohen pranë aga-Agronit, Skënder Shkupit dhe të imbecilëve të tjerë si këta.
Po ju, aga-Agron, me se do ta vërtetoni se nuk jeni në shërbim të Sigurimit Shqiptar, në shërbim të enveristëve_? Me paskvilën që keni botuar kundër meje?! Unë nuk e besoj që të jeni aq injorant, sa që të mos e keni të qartë se me atë paskvilë, nolens-volens, jeni vënë jo vetëm në shërbim të Sigurimit, por edhe të Udbës dhe të shkieve.
Allah rahmet, aga-Agron, juve dhe tufës tuaj !



::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  :::::::::::::




Vazhdon...

----------


## macia_blu

hej brar' se desha te te them dicka ne lidhje me mendimin tend  rreth abuzimit me fateqekesine  diktature per tu  bere  ose per tu dukur  hero....


Nese  Kapllani Resuli, po guxokeka jo me shume se kadareja te thote  (me veprat e tij, ose jo) se eshte   shume me shqiptar e shume me antikomunist e antirregjimist envero ali'ist, te pakten e ka vuajtur  aq shume sa nje oh qe buron prej nje dhimbje  jo fort te vogel, qofte edhe vetem personale, i ka  zgjate  vite te tera  ne burg. Kadareja  prej kolltukut te karrieres e hipokrizise, e pushtllekut te tij, u kujtu  te ankohet e te abuzoj  duke dashur te na mbushe mendjen se ky fare monstre nuk e paska  dashte  rregjimin....
Tjeter per ty Henri , qe  sapo paske lexu  Romanin  e kadarese "Hija" a kujton  ti se ato qe pohon kadareja  tani  jane  lakuriq te verteta. Po kadareja  vetem turp nuk ka ... as shpirt  se edhe ne e paste pasur ndonjehere kete  gjene qe quhet shpirt e ka perdhosur  duke e perdredhur  ne dashuri kurvash me  sistemet  qe ndryshohen. E duke pohuar po me paturpesi   se paskesh qene e se eshte nje derr  frikacaku, sa koka e tij i eshte dukur e madhe sa e skenderbesut e se ka  pase per qellim me ia rujt kete koke , kombit....he he he. Kujton Kadareja  se ka te beje  ende me lexues naiv e te shtypur si ne  vitet 60-70-80.

----------


## macia_blu

Prof. dr. Kapllan RESULI
- akademik -

POEZI E FRYMËZUAR E NJË POETI TË RI
- Lidhur me vëllimin PËRSE MË VRET ME SHIKIMIN E ËMBËL të Shpëtim Bozhës -


Më ra në duar libri PËRSE MË VRET ME SHIKIMIN E ËMBËL?! i Shpëtim Bozhës, me asgjë mangut por 198 tingëllima, siç i quan ai, në vazhdën e shumë të tjerëve, që duan ta eliminojnë fjalën internacionale sonet, tashmë të pasaportizuar edhe në gjuhën shqipe, si dhe në të gjitha gjuhët e tjera. Në letërsinë shqiptare, veç Shpëtimit, nuk di që të ketë botuar kush më shumë soneta. Me numrin e tyre ia ka kaluar jo vetëm Ndre Mejdës e Zef Serembes, por edhe Ernest Koliqit, në mos edhe Viliam Shekspirit. Vetëm Françesko Petrarka në pastë ndonjë më shumë.
Kanë vetëm një karakteristikë të veçantë këta sonetat të Shpëtimit tonë, që bie në sy menjëherë, qysh në vështrimin e parë: ndonëse autori i përmbahet 14-vargëshit të detyrueshëm, jo vetëm që nuk i rreshton në strofa si duhet (4 + 4 + 3 + 3), gjë që  fundi i fundit  nuk është ndonjë e metë (i ka rreshtuar 4 + 4 + 4 + 2), çka mund të korrigjohet pa vështirësi, por ai nuk respekton as 11-rrokëshin e sonetit, gjë që është vështir të korrigjohet. Poashtu ai nuk respekton as rimat e ritmikën, stopat, kadencën. Përgjithsisht kemi këto rima : abcb çded xgyg zz. Pra, përgjithësisht, rimojnë në tri strofat e para vargu i dytë me të katërtin dhe në strofën e fundit, dyshe, kemi kurdoherë rimë të puthisur. Po kemi edhe raste monorimash të ridubluara, apo të ritripluara (aacc bbbb cccc aa: shihni vjershën SI TI SHPJEGOJ UNË VEPRIMET E TUA?!), vërtet shumë të rralla. Përgjithësisht rimat i ka mashkullore dhe femërore, të hapura. Rimat daktilike dhe hiperdaktilike nuk i njeh. As ato perandorake. Nuk i ka të rrala rimat gramatikore (foljore) dhe as ato heterofone, asonancat. Veç rimave të zakonshme, të njohura, tek Shpëtimi kemi edhe rima të reja, kështu që mund të themi që ai e ka pasuruar prozodinë shqiptare me disa rima të reja, si p.sh.: lojë-shkojë, çojë-gojë, vend-çmend, kapin-pengon hapin, tjerë-derë-verë, vetë-fletë.
Strofat e Shpëtimit, përgjithësisht, ngërthejnë një mendim e një ide. Tri strofat e para janë të angazhuara në paraqitjen e motivit, ndërsa distiku (strofa e fundit) është si një kvintesencë e asaj që paraqesin tri të parat, gadi-gadi si ndonjë shprehje proverbiale ose konkluzion, thirrje, gjykim. Vargu i dymbëdhjetë, që normalisht duhet ti takojë strofës së katërt, gjithnjë paraqitet i lidhur, jo vetëm fizikisht, por edhe kuptimisht, me shtrofën e tretë.
Ritmi i vargut të Shpëtimit, siç thamë, përgjithësisht është i trazuar, por shpesh organizohet me anë të përsëritjeve, të ridublifikimit e të triplifikimit të një fjale, të gjysmës së një vargu, të përsëritjeve të një vargu të tërë si refren, ose  më shpesh - si lajtmotiv, me të cilin fillon vargu i parë i çdo strofe. Shpesh kjo përsëritje organizohet edhe me inversionin e vargjeve, ose të pjesëve të një vargu, që na paraqitet si një karakteristikë e teknikës poetike të Shpëtimit. Është shumë e bukur strofa:

Unë hyra shpejt në trazimin tënd
Dhe sytë mu vranë nga shkëlqimi,
Dhe sytë mu vranë nga dehja vetë,
Dhe sytë mu vranë nga verbimi.

Gadi pa përjashtim, tema e sonetave të Shpëtimit është dashuria, ndjenjat më sublime dhe më intime në relacionin mashkull-femër. Shumë rrallë kemi të bëjmë me ndjenja e tema, motive të tjera, etiko-shoqërore: vjersha KUR MENDIMI I BUKUR NË MENDJE VJEN. Edhe kur preken këto tema, prap kanë të bëjnë me dashurinë, me një dashuri eterike, shpesh platonike, por edhe kur është jetësore, është tejet e pastër jo vetëm në shfaqjet e saja, në manifestime, por edhe në shprehje. Nuk ka te Shpëtimi fjalë vullgare dhe as tablora naturaliste, sidomos jo pornografi. Ashtu siç është përpjekur që ta ketë vargun klasik, klasike e ka edhe dashurinë, edhe qëndrimin ndaj saj. Ndaj, këto poezi, pa asnjëfarë vështërsie, pa ndrojtje e turp, mund të lexohen me zë të lartë edhe në shoqëri. Bile, mund të themi se Shpëtimi, në shprehje, është një çik si tepër namuzqar, kur kemi parasysh lektisjen e tij pas femrës dhe bukurive të saja, hireve të saja, ledheve e përgëdhelive, që shpesh e kanë lënë pa gjumë, sidomos sytë e kaltër dhe sytë e shkruar. Laura e tij, në ëndrrat e së cilës do të jetojë, për të është YLL, herë i ndritshëm, herë i larë, herë i bukur e herë i këputur. Duket sikur Shpëtimi, në dashurinë aktuale të shoqërisë shqiptare, as te femra dhe as te mashkulli, ende nuk ka gjetur asgjë seriozisht shqetësuese, për tu kritikuar e luftuar, aq më pak për tu fshikulluar e stigmatizuar. Edhe ndaj një femre që i qenka dhënë këtij e atij, ai sikur mban më shumë qëndrim indulgjent. Duket tejet e vërtetë ajo që thotë Shpëtimi për veten e tij:

Ti gjer në thellësi mua nuk më njeh,
Unë kam madhështi në gjërat që sshpreh...

E megjithë këtë vihet re në poezinë e tij një trishtim permanent, thuajse nga poezia në poezi, si dhe mungesa e dafrungut, të dehjes e të shfrimit. Trishtimi e melankolia i japin edhe ngjyrime pesimiste kësaj poezie, ndonëse në kvintesencë nuk është e tillë.
Në motivet e poezisë së Shpëtimit, aty-këtu, jo shpesh, ndjejmë ndikesën pozitive, tejet fisnike, të lirikës qytetare popullore të Shqipërisë së Veriut, sidomos të asaj shkodrane (Kur ma vendos ti dorën përmbi dorë, Unë qeshjes sate nuk i gëzohem, Ta shoh unë çdo ditë bukurinë, Çjanë ato fjalë të mira që thua, U bë kaq kohë, kaq kohë pa të parë, e tj.), që na habit duke patur parasysh origjinën e tij nga Rrajca, Shqipëria e Mesme. Po ndoshta kjo ka të bëjë edhe me ndonjë prototip të frymëzimit të tij. Në Shqipëri, kur pyetet kush nga është, zakonisht përgjigjet: Nga fshati i gruas. Në të njejtën kohë vargu i tij nuk ka të bëjë fare me vargun popullor. Ai është tejet artistik dhe mjaft i formuar, i rrahur në farkën e mjeshtrisë poetike dhe i lëmuar, i zdrukthtuar, me tendencë të hapur për një mëvehtësi, për një origjinalitet.
Edhe gjuha e Shpëtimit është e krehur, e pastër dhe e drejtë. Bile, ai na sjell edhe fjalë të reja, që në FJALORIN e shqipes nuk gjinden, si p.sh.: hënëndriçuar, pikëdobësi, parapërfytyroj, mendjekërcyer, njëherëpërnjëherë, përshkëndijim, i fluturueshëm, butazi, përkëdhelshëm, prej të cilave ndonjera edhe mund të jetë si ato të Papa Kristo Negovanit, që nuk zunë vend.
Libri i Shpëtimit nuk ka as redaktor dhe as korrektor, lektor, as parathënie dhe as pasthënie. E ka pasë nevojë si për redaktor, edhe për lektor, bile edhe për një parathënie e një shenim të shkurtër biografik. Shprehjet pleonastije nuk dua të të ta lëndoj zemrën dhe sidomos përse të të ta hap ty shpirtin, ose gjinia: Kur vjeshta na i bën me dorë nga larg, janë antigramatikore. Kurse vargjet:

Sot pasi kanë mërguar kaq vite
Malli në zemër sa një mal më rritet.

do të kishte qenë më mirë të ishin formuluar kështu_:

Sot, pasi kanë mërguar kaq vite,
Mallin në zemër sa një mal ma rrite.

Gjithashtu vargu Përse kërkon ti të më prishësh ëndrrat_?! do të kishte qenë më mirë të formulohej Përse kërkon moj të mi prishësh ëndrrat_?!
Nuk ka dyshim se kemi të bëjmë me një penë të talentuar e shpresëdhënëse. Talenti i Shpëtimit është i natyrshëm, i lindur, pa sforcime e shtërzime intelektualiste, pa artifise. Vargu i tij rrjedh në mënyrë të natyrëshme dhe poezitë i lexohen leht e me interesim. Ato të përftojnë imazhe të bukura dhe të kënaqin. Pas leximit të tyre njeriu ndjen një freskim e një gëzim, një fisnikërim.
Ndër vjershat e tija më të bukura do të radhisja: TI MË PE MUA ME NJË MIKE TJETËR, KAM KRENARI PËR RRUGËN TIME TË DREJTË, SIKUR TË ISHA DJALË I PABESË, KUR MA VENDOS TI DORËN PËRMNI DORË, MË MERR MALLI TË KUJTOJ PUTHJEN E PARË, DO TË DUA TA RRËMBEJ ZEMRËN E BARDHË, KA NJË GJË NË NDRYSHIMIN TËND TË SHPEJTË e tj.
Është për tu ardhur keq që deri më sot askush nuk ka marrë mundimin për ti thënë dy fjalë lidhur me këto poezi të frymëzuara dhe tejet shpresëdhënëse, që e kanë merituar vëmendjen e lexuesit dhe të kritikës letrare, që kanë pritur e presin fjalën e mendimin konstruktiv, si dhe shumë botime të tjera të poetëve dhe shkrimtarëve të rinj.

Gjenevë,
me 22 tetor 2003.                                                                                                                                  

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  :::::::::::::


NJË ZË NË SHKRETI
-Lidhur me librin e akademikut prof. dr. Kapllan Resuli KLITHJA E TË KRYQËZUARIT

Para një viti, koloneli i Ushtrisë Jugosllave Xhevdet Resulbegoviq botoi në Ulqin në gjuhën sërbo-kroate librin AKADEMIK BUROVIĆ NA RASPEĆU (= KRYQËZIMI I AKADEMIKUT BUROVIQ), ku na paraqet biografinë e hollësishme të Akademikut Kapllan Resuli, duke akuzuar hapur qeverinë jugosllave (sërbe dhe cërnagorase), bile dhe qeverinë e Republikës së Makedonisë, se e kanë persekutuar dhe vazhdojnë ta persekutojnë në mënyrë më kriminale këtë publicist, shkrimtar e shkencëtar, me një importancë të veçantë jo vetëm për popujt e ish Jugosllavisë, por edhe për popujt e tjerë të Ballkanit dhe të botës. Ai bën thirrje që të pushohet ky persekutim më i kundërligjshëm dhe më absurd. Shtypi jugosllav e kaloi në heshtje botimin e tij akuzues dhe më demaskues, diskreditues për realitetin e atij vendi.
Me që persekutimi po vazhdon, vetë Akademiku Resuli botoi para disa javësh në gjuhën sërbo-kroate librin KRIK RASPETOG (= KLITHJA E TË KRYQËZUARIT), ku parashtron dokumentat e atij persekutimi. Kësaj radhe shtypi jugosllav nuk mundi të heshtte. E mirënjohura gazetare cërnagorase Zh.Janjusheviq, përmes gazetës së përditëshme DAN, Podgoricë, 25 gusht 2003, f. 31, i ka bërë një paraqitje të shkëlqyer këtij libri, duke e quajtur qysh në titull të artikullit të saj JETA SI LIBËR - LIBRI I JETËS, NJË BIOGRAFI PËR ROMAN.
Libri është i ndarë në tri pjesë: në pjesën e parë botohen disa dokumenta nga periudha jugosllave e jetës dhe veprimtarisë së Akademikut, ku spikasin letra e shkrimtarit cërnagoras Mihaillo Gazivoda, drejtuar Akademikut, dhe biseda telefonike e Akademikut me të mirënjohurin Millovan Gjillas, lidhur me poemën BOJANA të Akademikut. Nga kjo bisedë rezulton se Disidenti Nr. 1 i Jugosllavisë nuk qenka Millovan Gjillasi, siç flitet e shkruhet, por akademiku dhe shkrimtari ynë ulqinak.
Në pjesën e dytë botohen dokumenta nga periudha shqiptare e jetës dhe krijimtarisë, prej të cilëve shihet qartë se Akademiku Resuli nuk u arrestua në Shqipëri për agjitacion e propagandë, siç shkruan në dokumentat gjyqësorë, por pse këtë gjë ia kërkoi qeverisë shqiptare qeveria jugosllave e Josip Broz Titos, si kusht për ti ngritur marrëdhëniet në rang ambasadash. Sapo doli prej burgut, titistët e Ambasadës Jugosllave bashkëpunuan me enveristët në pushtet për likvidimin fizik të Akademikut, duke i bërë në Tiranë dy atentate njerin pas tjetrit. I treti iu bë në Gjenevë.
Në pjesën e tretë, që është me e pasura, kemi dokumenta që flasin për bashkëpunimin e Udbës me Sigurimin për izolimin e Akademikut sa nga emigracioni shqiptar në Zvicër, aq edhe nga emigracioni jugosllav, dhe sidomos nga zviceranët, tek të cilët shpifet dhe intrigohet kundër tij: agjentët e Udbës e quajnë Akademikun agjent të Sigurimit Shqiptar, kurse agjentët e Sigurimit  agjent të Udbës. Të dyja palët kërkojnë nga qeveria zvicerane që të dëbohet nga Zvicra dhe, kur e panë që dështuan, i bllokuan shtypin, që asgjë të mos botonte në asnjë gjuhë. Udba me Sigurimin, duke e satanizuar gjithësesi, përpiqen të ngrejnë kundër tij të gjithë, bile dhe vëllezërit, edhe fëmijët. Për këtë gjë Udba hedh gurë kundër Akademikut e fsheh dorën, duke përdorur shqiptarët. Kështu ajo instrukton agjentin e vet shqiptarin Bahri Brisku, që përmes gazetës enveriste të Tiranës JEHONA të shpifte gjërat më absurde kundër Akademikut. E kur Akademiku e hodhi për atë gjë në gjyq, Udba doli haptas në mbrojtjen e tij: vite me radhë padia nuk u muar në shqyrtim. Atëherë Akademiku ngriti në këmbë masat dhe B.Brisku, para gjyqit e pranoi jo vetëm se kishte gënjyer (sipas tij disa të atyre gënjeshtrave na i paskan shtuar ata të redaksisë!), por edhe se në gjyqin e kurdisur nga Udba kundër Akademikut Resuli në Tetovë (Makedoni, 1959) ai ka dalë si dëshmitar i akt-akuzës pse e paskan detyruar ata të  Udbës. Doganave të Jugosllavisë u jepet urdhër që të mos e lejojnë as Akademikun për të hyrë në Jugosllavi, se jo më edhe librat e tijë. Zyres së gjendjes civile në Ulqin i jepet urdhër që të mos i regjistrojnë martesën dhe fëmijët e lindur në ekzil, duke e lënë Akademikun të martuar me gruan e parë, me atë që e kishte ndarë qysh në vitin 1959, që ndërkohë ishte martuar me një tjetër dhe që prej 15 viteh nuk është më as gjallë. Të gjithë këta dokumenta na trondisin me përmbajtjen e tyre tejet demaskuese për pushtetarët jugosllavë, për krimet e maskarallëqet, për poshtërsirat e tyre, që i kanë bërë dhe vazhdojë ti bëjnë këtij Akademiku. Po në mënyrë të veçantë na trondit letra e Akademikut Resuli drejtuar presidentit të Jugosllavisë Slobodan Millosheviq me 20 shkurt 1999, që mban titullin kuptimplot NË QOFTË SE JU NUK MË DONI  AS UNË NUK JU LUTEM PËR ATË GJË!
Parathënien librit ia ka shkruar i përmenduri kolonel Xhevdet Resulbegoviq, kurse në vend të pasthënies botohet apeli për protestim PERSEKUTIMI I AKADEMIKUT RESULI, i botuar në gjuhën shqipe nga Arben A.Presheva në revistën KUVENDI Viti III, Nr. 2, Michigan (SHBA) 2003.
Me këtë libër Akademiku Resuli edhe një herë del hapur kundër titistëve jugosllavë, që na janë konvertuar në antititista e demokratë, të cilët tani valojnë flamurin e fundamentalizmit ortodoks, që kështu ta bindin botën se nuk janë më komunista (në thonjëza), por antikomunista (pa thonjëza).
Demaskimi që i ka bërë dhe i bën Akademiku Resuli klikave jugosllave në pushtet është sa i thellë dhe i gjërë, aq edhe më pa precedan. Deri më sot, një demaskim të këtillë, nuk ia ka bërë askush.
Çe do që ky është një zë në shkreti, se pushtetarët e regjur me krime nuk duan tia dinë as për artikuj gazetash dhe as për libra. Ndaj edhe pas botimit të këtij libri dokumentar e më demaskues, më diskreditues, Akademiku Resuli po vazhdon të persekutohet dhe do të vazhdojë të persekutohet, derisa problemin e lirisë e të demokracisë ta marrin në duar ata që do ta detyrojnë qeverinë aktuale të Malit të Zi dhe atë të Sërbisë të respektojë kushtetutën dhe ligjet, të drejtat e njeriut dhe të shtetasit.
Dushi BUROVI


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  :::::::::::::

NJË BOTIM ME RËNDËSI
- Lidhur me librin TRADHTIA  HISTORIKU I ROMANIT të Dushi Burovit -

Pas botimit të tre librave, publicistja e mirënjohur Dushi Burovi na vë në duar edhe librin e saj të katërt, që mban titullin TRADHTIA  HISTORIKU I ROMANIT, Ulqin 2003.
Ky libër ka katër kapituj: 
Tradhtia  historku i romanit, ku na paraqitet historiku tejet interesant i lindjes së idesë, konceptimit, hartimit dhe të botimit të parë të këtij romani në vitin 1965, pas peripecirave të shumta për të kaluar barrikadat e Sigurimit dhe të KQ të PPSH-ës.
Shpifjet lidhur me autorësinë e romanit Tradhtia, ku na rreshtohen shpifjet më të ndryshme lidhur me autorësinë e këtij romani, që u përqafua nga lexuesi shqiptar si KURAN dhe BIBËL dhe u bë jo vetëm UNGJILL i patriotizmit shqiptar, por edhe legjendë e gjallë.
Bibliografia e botimeve të romanit Tradhtia, të cilit, me gjithë pengesat e shumta dhe luftës më të egër të katër shteteve, deri më sot i janë bërë katër botime dhe ja ku po i bëhet edhe botimi i pestë.
Bibliografia e studimeve-artikujve për romanin Tradhtia, që në listën e D.Burovit, e cila me siguri nuk është e plotë, ka arritur numrin 106. Vetëm kritiku i mirënjohur Adriatik Kallulli ka bërë deri tani katër artikuj e studime për këtë roman.
Libri ka edhe tri shtesa:
Shënim për romanin Tradhtia të Shani Burovit, ku na parashtrohen fakte të sabotimit më flagrant të botimit të tretë të këtij romani. Ky artikull është botuar për herë të parë në revinë YLBERI Viti VII, Nr. 10, Gjenevë, dhjetor 1999, f. 40.
Anegdota interesante HASAN DYLGJERI, poashtu e Shani Burovit, që ka të bëjë me Pjetër Munellën, një ndër personazhet kryesore të romanit Tradhtia.
Dhe shenimi DUSHI BUROVI i Anton Rovit, ku paraqitet biografia e shkurtër e autores së librit.
Ky libër është sa interesant, aq edhe me rëndësi, do të thoja të veçantë, se duke na sjellë historikun e këtij romani, na e afron dhe bën më të qartë çdo gjë që ka lidhje me të dhe autorin. Përmes historikut evidentohet edhe roli më pozitiv, që ka luajtur dhe vazhdon të luajë ky roman sot e kësaj dite në historinë dhe në kulturën shqiptare, ndonse ka qenë dhe vazhdon të jetë i persekutuar, në një kohë që as Gjergj Fishta dhe veprat e tia nuk po përsekutohen më. Meritat e zonjës Dushi Burovi janë të shumta e me rëndësi, ndaj duhet ta përgëzojmë e ta falenderojmë për mundin e sakrificat e saja për hartimin dhe botimin e këtij libri.
Arben A.PRESHEVA


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


AKSINJA E LETËRSISË SHQIPTARE
- Lidhur me romanin VEJUSHA E DETARIT të Kapllan Resulit -

Në edicionin e Shtëpisë Botuese Milosao të Tiranës doli prej shtypit romani i katërt i shkrimtarit Kapllan Resuli me titullin VEJUSHA E DETARIT. Ky roman, në realitet është botuar qysh me kohë në faqet e revistës letrare JETA E RE, Nr. 2, Prishtinë 1957, si pjesë e dytë e novelës së tij të mirënjohur TRAMUNDANA. Në vitin 1994, shkrimtari e ribotoi novelën në fjalë si libër më vete, por pa pjesën e dytë, duke na premtuar se një ditë do ta bontonte edhe atë. Dhe ja, si kurdoherë, K.Resuli e mbajti fjalën e dhënë. Po, në vend që ta ribotonte atë pjesë si novelë më vete, ai e ripunoi, i shtoi faqe e kapituj të rinjë dhe tani ja ku e kemi si roman më të mirëfilltë.
Në këtë roman Kapllan Resuli trajton temën e tij të preferuar, atë të detarëve ulqinakë. Kësaj radhe, kryepersonazhin e novelës TRAMUNDANA, Xhelë Fickën, na e paraqet jo mbi kuvertën e anijes e në shpinë të detit, në luftë me detin e me dallgët, me tramundanën, por në stere e në shtëpi, në familje, mes fëmijëve e të afërmëve, ku bëhet një luftë hiç më pak e rreptë se ajo në det. 
Pranë Xhelës, si kryepersonazh i romanit, na paraqitet Xhanfizja e bukur, por tejet fatkeqe, e veja e babait të tij të mbytur në det, që lufton me jetën e intrigat, për të ushqyer e rritur gjashtë jetimat e sajë. Xhela i qëndron njerkës përkrah dhe e ndihmon me mish e me shpirt, sikur të ishte biri i saj i vërtetë. Me pastërtinë e tij morale, me përkushtimin e tij ndaj Xhanfizes dhe me korrektësinë e tij në familje, ai na lë mbresa të jashtëzakonshme të një babaxhani, që vetëflijohet për të mirën e të tjerëve.
Si zakonisht, gojët e këqija bëjnë punën e tyre, se edhe në Ulqin, si kudo në botë, njerëzit me horizont të ngushtë e shpirt të sëmurë, hanë bukën e vet dhe mbajnë hallet e botës. Ata e përgojojnë Xhanfizen fatkeqe, që ndrydh e shtrydh ndjenjat e saja më fisnike, më sublime e më të natyrëshme. Të gjitha këto bijnë mbi kurrizin e thjeshtrit të saj krejtësisht të pafajshëm, që i është përkushtuar me një devotshmëri prej inoçenti. Edhe vetë nëna e Xhanfizes, një ndër personazhet më interesante, pa dashje, me fantazinë e saj, vjen në situata sa qesharake, aq dhe tragjike, duke dyshuar për lidhjet e paqena mes të bisë dhe thjeshtrit.
Një paraqitje të veçantë e tejetë origjinale autori i bënë Hajlijes, të shoqes së Xhelës, që nuk na del askund, në asnjë skenë të romanit, e që - me gjithë këtë - kudo është prezente. Bile, edhe pas vdekjes, ajo vazhdon të jetë prezente dhe akoma më aktive në faqet e romanit, si ndonjë fantazëm, si ndonjë shpirt i keq, që e ndjek Xhanfizen edhe pas vdekles së vet, edhe pas vrasjes së Xhelës.
Romani ka tabllo të gjëra të jetës së Ulqinit, që na paraqitet lakuriq, pa doreza. Kapllan Resuli e përdor penën e tij si mjeku skalperin për ti bërë Ulqinit dhe banorëve të këtij qyteti bregdetar një autopsi të vërtetë etiko-morale dhe shoqërore, fetare e kombëtare. Skenat tejet realiste, tejet aktuale, të paraqitura me mjeshtri të përsosur artistike, të mbërthejnë me ekspresivitetin e tyre dhe i gjithë romani lexohet me një frymë, pa e lëshuar nga dora, pa e ndier fare si kalojnë faqet e kapitujt.
I pari që e ka lexuar këtë roman, pa iu tharë boja e shtypshkronjës, është shkrimtari Bedri Myftari. E ka lexuar gjat natës dhe, të nesërmen, në mes të Tiranën, në shoqërinë e shkrimtarëve, deklaroi i entuziazmuar: Xhanfizja e romanit VEJUSHA E DETARIT është Aksinja e letërsisë shqiptare! Kënaqësinë që kemi ndier duke lexuar faqet e romanit te Shollohovit për Aksinjën ruse, e ndjejmë edhe duke lexuar romanin e Kapllan Resulit për Xhanfizen shqiptare dhe hallemadhe, të etshme për jetë e liri dhe të persekutuar, të shtypur e të mjeruar sa nga paragjykimet, aq edhe nga tradita e mykur mesjetare. 
Me VEJUSHËN E DETARIT, jo vetëm listës së gjatë të veprave të tija, por edhe listës së veprave të letërsisë shqiptare, Kapllan Resuli i ka shtuar një roman vërtet dinjitoz, një kryevepër, që pret të studjohet dhe të analizohet nga kritika konstruktive letrare, e cila duhet të evidentojë meritat ideo-artistike të këtij romani krejtësisht të jashtëzakonshëm.
Morëm vesh se janë interesuar edhe kineastët për ta filmuar.
Dushi BUROVI

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  :::::::::::::

Besnike A. TAKA

Në vitin 1998, në Sarandë, Besnike Taka, duke qenë nxënëse e vitit të tretë të gjimnazit në Konispol, ka botuar vëllimin e saj të parë me poezi LULET SKANË FAJ. Simjet Besnikja mbaroi studimet në Universitetin E.Çabej të Gjirokastrës dhe filloi punën si arsimtare në Konispolin e saj të lindjes. Duke vazhduar të shkruante poezi edhe si studente, ajo tashmë e ka përgaditur për shtyp edhe vëllimin e saj të dytë me poezi, prej të cilit, për lexuesit e revisë tonë, duke ia prezantuar këtë poeteshë të re, po i botojmë këto katër.


NE

Në këtë botë
Jemi ne -
            gjallesat e zbutura dhe të hidhura fort,
Jemi ne 
            fantazmat,
            që mundohemi të tjerët ti trembin,
                                                                më kot.

Jemi ne 
               idiotët e botës reale dhe gënjeshtare,
Jemi ne 
             aktorët që luajnë dy role në një shfaqje
                                                                       teatrale.
Jemi ne 
             hipokritët dhe të sinqertët,
                                                   trazuar keq,
Jemi ne 
             që kush e di si na ngatërroi ky dreq.

Dhe përfundimisht,
              sërish jemi ne,
              që nuk kemi ndryshura e nuk ndryshojmë dot,
Derisa dikush të na zëjë vendin,
Derisa dikush...
                         ta ndryshojë këtë botë.





ZEMRA

I thashë jetës: Gënjeshtare!
Ajo më dëgjoi.
I thashë dashurisë: E pabesë!
Ajo më vështroi.
Çti thoja zemrës së mjerë?!
Çtë më thonte ajo mua?!
Ajo më dëgjoi,
Ajo më vështroi,
Po kurrë,
              kurrë një fjalë nuk e shqiptoi.



PORTË MË PORTË

Po ta kapja kohëm,
                    do të ta dija emrin.
Në duar do ta merrja,
                    ngjyrën po të ta njihja,
Fort do ta shtrëngoja,
                    po të ma  hapje portën,
Pranë vetes gjithmonë
                    do të doja ta kisha,
                     të të kisha.

Po ta kapja kohën,
                    sdo ta lija më të vraponte,
                    sdo ta lija si rrugaçe
                    të bridhte siç po bredh.

Në përqafim  do ta mbaja fort,
Me shpirtin tim do ta ngrohja,
Me zemrën time do ta gjallëroja,
Do ta lulëzoja,
E me te do të trokishja portë më portë.

Po ta kapja kohën,
                             çudira kisha për të bërë,
Vërtitjen e Globit do ta ndalja,
                              e ytja do isha e tërë.




EMRI YT

                   Të paharruarit K.
                   me respekt, mirënjohje e dashuri.

Në ditarin e zemrës sime 
                    shkrova emrin Tënd,
Dhe e mbylla përsëri,
                    se tjetër sdoja, askënd.

Askush se pa emrin Tënd,
Askush se kuptoi këtë gëzim,
As vetë Ti, që po më trënd.

E varrosa 
                    me shpresë se do ta harroja,
Me shpresë se zemrën,
                   do ta qetësoja.

Po e kotë qenka çdo gjë_:
Zemra nuk qetësohet,
Nga mendja nuk më shkëputesh.

O, sa shpejt, sa shpejt
                     më përqafoi malli!
Për emrin Tënd,
                     për vizionin Tënd.

Lotët më rjedhin rrëke,
Shpirti më rrënkon,
Zemrën time ti e ke.

Kthema,
              në paç perendi!
Kthema,
              se pa emrin Tënd,

Bota më nuk ekziston,
Gëzimi nuk më gëzon,
Lumturia nuk më lumturon.

Pa merin Tënd
              nuk kam qetësi,
Pa emrin Tënd,
              as veten më se di.

Konispol,
me 09 shtator 2003.


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  :::::::::::::


VEPRAT E BOTUARA
TË AKADEMIKUT PROF. DR. KAPLLAN RESULI

01.BOJANA (BUJANA),- poemë, Dubrovnik 1952. Botimi i dytë dhe i tretë në Beograd dhe Zagreb, me 1953. Pastaj është botuar dhe ribotuar edhe shumë herë të tjera nëpër libra të autorit, si dhe nëpër gazeta, revina e revista. Në gjuhën shqipe është përkthyer qysh në vitin 1961 dhe ka qarkulluar ilegalisht jo vetëm anë e kënd Shqipërisë, por edhe nëpër qelijat e burgjeve. Kur në maj të vitit 1991 erdhi nga Zvicra e botuar në faqet e gazetës DEMOKRACIA, autorit i bënë atentatin e parë në mes të Tiranës, enveristët së basku me titistët e ambasadës jugosllave. Me këtë poemë Kapllan Resuli është disidenti Nr. 1 i Kroacisë, Cërna Gorës dhe i mbarë Jugosllavisë, po dhe disidenti Nr. 1 i Shqipërisë. Në konkursin e vitit 1954 në Beograd kësaj poeme i është dhënë Çmimi i Parë.
02. O DETERMINACIJI DRUTVA I DRUTVENOG UREÐENJA (MBI DETERMINIMIN E SHOQËRISË DHE TË RENDIT SHOQËROR),- disertacion, Skopje 1954.
03. E FEJUARA E DETARIT,- novelë, Prishtinë 1956_; botimi i dytë Gjenevë 1997.
04. TRAMUNTANA,- novelë, Prishtinë 1957_; botimi i dytë Gjenevë 1994.
05. VEJUSHA E DETARIT,- roman, është botuar së pari në revistën JETA E RE, Prishtinë 1957_; si libër më vete, i ripunuar, u ribotua në Gjenevë, 2003.
06. FANOLA,- roman, Prishtinë 1958_; botimi i dytë Gjenevë 2000.
07. NJERIU PA NGJYRË,- novelë, Prishtinë 1958.
08. TRADHTIA,- roman, Tiranë 1965_; botimi i dytë, i tretë dhe i katërt në Tiranë me 1967, 1992 dhe 2000. Për këtë roman Kapllan Resuli është shpallur ANËTAR NDERI i Akademisë së Shkencave dhe të Arteve të Intelektualëve Shqiptarë. Në vitin 1992, bashkë me veprat e tjera të autorit, Ministria e Arsimit e Shqipërisë e futi në programin e vet për shkollat e të gjitha kategorive, si dhe të universiteteve. Me 1994, në vazhdën e persekutimit të autorit, bashkë me emrin e tij u hoqën nga programi edhe veprat e tija.
09. USHTIMA E KORABIT,- vëllim me tregime, Tiranë 1968. Me 1992 u fut në programin e Ministrisë së Arsimit të Shqipërisë për shkollat e të gjitha kategorive dhe universitetet.
10. GJARPËRI,- novelë, Tiranë 1969_; botimi i dytë në Tiranë me 2001. Me 1992 është futur në programin e Ministrisë së Arsimit të Shqipërisë për shkollat e të gjitha kategorive.
11. E FOLMJA E ULQINIT,- studim me të cilin K.Resuli ka mbrojtur diplomën e dytë në Univeristetin Shtetëror të Tiranës me 1969. Zbulimet shkencore të autorit i ka futur menjëherë në leksionet e tija docenti i Univeristetit në Tiranë Anastas Dode.
12. RREZET E SHPRESËS,- vëllim me vjersha, Gjenevë 1992.
13. FYTYRA E VËRTETË E KADARESË,- studim etiko-shoqëror, botuar shqip në Gjenevë me 1992, sërbo-kroatisht poashtu në Gjenevë me 2001 dhe frengjisht, prap në Gjenevë, me 2001.
14. YLBERI,- revi e ilustruar, i vetmi ogan shtypi disident në gjuhën shqipe, i themeluar dhe i drejtuar nga Akademiku Resuli në Gjenevë me 1993. Ka dalë një dhe dy herë në vit deri në fund të vitit 1999, kur e ka ndërprerë daljen për arsye se e kanë sabotuar titistët dhe enveristët.
15. JE VIENDRAI (DO TË VIJ!),- vëllim me vjersha dhe artikuj në gjuhën franceze, Gjenevë 1993. Botimi i dytë po në Gjenevë, me 1995.
16. MORSKI VALOVI (VALËT E DETIT),- vëllim me vjersha në gjuhën sërbo-kroate, Gjenevë 1994.
17. PAQJA NUK ARRIHET DUKE SHPIFUR DHE INTRIGUAR,- polemikë, Gjenevë 1994.
18. ILIRËT DHE SHQIPTARËT, studime albanologjike, Gjenevë 1994.
19. RESULBEGOVICI, histori familjare, Gjenevë 1994.
20. FJALORI I TË FOLMES SË ULQINIT,- Gjenevë 1994.
21. ULCINJ,- almanak, i vetmi organ shtypi disident në gjuhën sërbokroate. E ka themeluar dhe drejtuar Akademiku Resuli me 1994.
22. POREKLO ALBANACA (ORIGJINA E SHQIPTARËVE),- studim, Gjenevë 1995_; botimi i dytë në Beograd me 2003. Është përkthyer edhe makedonisht dhe botuar në Skopje me 2003.
23. PISMA IZ ZATVORA (LETRA NGA BURGU),- epistolar, Gjenevë 1996.
24. SHPIFJET E KADARESË NUK E NDRYSHOJNË TË VËRTETËN,- polemikë, Gjenevë 1997.
25. LAMOUR DEFENDU (DASHURI E NDALUAR),- vëllim me poezi në gjuhën frenge, Gjenevë 1997.
26. NGADHNJIMI I SHPRESËS,- vëllim me poezi, Gjenevë 1998.
27. LETRA NGA BURRELI,- epistolar, Gjenevë 1999.
28. AUTOPSIA E NJË MORALI,- studim etiko-sociologjik, Gjenevë 1999.
29. MIKROLOGJIRA,- studime dhe artikuj, Gjenevë 2000.
30. STVARNOST I ALBANSKE ILUZIJE (REALITETI DHE ILUZIONET SHQIPTARE),- studime albanologjike, Gjenevë 2000.
31. SHPIFJET E UDBASHIT NAFI ÇEGRANI,- polemikë, Gjenevë 2000_; botimi i dytë në Bernë me 2001.
32. FISHTA DHE TË TJERË,- studime, Gjenevë 2001.
33. ISTINA IZNAD SVEGA (E VËRTETA MBI ÇDO GJË),- vëllim me intervista, Gjenevë 2001.
34. MBI DASHURINË,- ese, Gjenevë 2001.
35. STUDENTET,- roman, Tiranë 2001.
36. NJEGO I ALBANCI (NJEGOSHI DHE SHQIPTARËT),- studime, Gjenevë 2002.
37. ADEM DEMAÇI,- memoare, Gjenevë 2002.
38. OD ILIROMANIJE DO TERORIZMA (NGA ILIROMANIA TEK TERRORIZMI),- studime, Gjenevë 2002.
39. MARGINALIE,- studime, Gjenevë 2003.
40. QUO VADIS, - reçensione, Gjenevë 2003.
41. SUFIKSAT E SHQIPES,- monografi filologjike, Gjenevë 2003.
42. AGJENTI I SIGURIMIT,- polemikë, Gjenevë 2003.
43. OČI SIMONIDE OPTUUJU (SYTË E SIMONIDËS AKUZOJNË),- studim etno-sociologjik, Gjenevë 2003.
44. RESULBEGOVIQËT DHE SHQIPTARËT,- publicistikë, Gjenevë 2003.
45. KRIK RASPETOG (KLITHJA E TË KRYQËZUARIT),- dokumenta, Gjenevë 2003.
46. LLAGAPET E ULQINAKËVE,- studime etimologjike, Gjenevë 2003.
47. ALBANSKITE ISTORISKI FALSIFIKATI (FALSIFIKATET HISTORIKE SHQIPTARE),- studime në gjuhën makedone, Skopje 2003.
48. STUDIME LINGUISTIKE,- Gjenevë 2003.
49. THE ALBANIAN RACISM TOWARDS ITS NEIGHBOURS IS BASED ON HISTORICAL FALSIFICATIONS (RACIZMI SHQIPTAR BAZOHET NË FALSIFIKIMET E HISTORISË),- intervistë në gjuhën angleze, Gjenevë 2003. E botuar për herë të parë në gjuhën makedone në gazetën e Skopjes VEST nga poeti Vitomir Dolinski, pastaj në gjuhën bulgare, angleze dhe në gjuhën shqipe nëpër gazeta e revina të ndryshme, bile edhe përmes internetit, në kontinentin evropian dhe amerikan. Në gjuhën angleze për herë të parë është përkthyer nga ivko Apostolovski në Kanada, kurse në Angli është përkthyer nga Universiteti i Stanfordit.
50. DARDANIA,- studime etimologjike në gjuhën sërbo-kroate, Gjenevë 2003.
51. ESAT MEKULI,- memoare, Gjenevë 2003.

(te tjera  shkrime , studime e punime  per Kapllan Resulin  dhe prej Kapllan Resulit, do te njiheni ne muajit Janar_Shkurt, paralel me kohen kur  botohen ne "Kuvend"
....
Miqesisht , Elinda Marku!

----------


## pelin

macia_blu,

u ndala per pak ketu sa per te te thene se tek 'Tema e shtypit te dites' ne mars 2003 Faik ka postuar nje "Interviste me dr.Kaplan Resuli -Burovich". Meqenese po merresh me K.Resulin ti mund ta dish me mire nese eshte i njejti Kaplan dhe nese vertete ajo interviste eshte reale ?

me fal qe s'marr dot pjese po per te lexuar nderhyrjet sqaruese kilometrike me duhet te marre lejen e zakonshme...

pershendetje.

----------


## macia_blu

po ka gjasa te jete i njejti kapllan , dhe nese  ma gjen ate intervisten ma nis te lutem.

----------


## Henri

El, shpresoja te isha aq naive sa te besoja se Kadare eshte lakuriq ne ate roman. Mendimi im? Kadareja, si nje qe ishte me afer e brenda sistemit, ia ndieu menderja lageshtiren, e pa se ajo ç'ka kish lepire per kaq vite do binte se shpejti e ai mund te merrte hisen e tij, andaj mendoj se midis te tjerash, si mase paraprake shkroi dhe "Hija".  Serish mbetem me mendimin se Kadare ishte shume i mjegullt ne shprehjen e mesazhit te tij, gje qe beri te mundur interpretimin e tyre si pro-diktatures para '90; gje qe ben te mundur interpretimin e po te njejtave vepra te tij ne vitet pas '90 si anti-diktatoriale. Ndaj une Kadarene nuk e shoh si hero, por vetem si shkrimtar qe shfrytezoi sistemin per te miren e tij.

Per Kapllan Resulin nuk di shume, andaj te falenderoj serish per kete material qe ke sjelle me lart.  Nga aq sa di, e admiroj e me ngjeth mishte me ate ç'ka beri. Figurat e kombit zgjidhen te tilla nga vete kombi per te cilin punuan, (Resuli) e jo duke trumpetuar heroizmin e tyre lart e poshte (Kadare).

----------


## pelin

eshte ketu ne forum; shko tek 'shtypi dhe politika'>'tema e shtypit te dites'  dhe postuar nga Faik do gjesh "interviste me K,Resuli-Burovich"

----------


## Brari

Mace ...

Kapllani pati fatin e keq qe jo vetem te haj burgun e Shqiperise por dhe shkelmimet mbas burgu te opinionit qofte brenda qofte jashte..
Kadare ka qene ne Shqiperi nje formues i disa gjeneratave me botkuptimin e nji fare filozofije ose vizioni ku shartohej enverizmi me shqiptarizmin.. e kjo  filozofi eshte ushqyer nja 20 vjet dhe me gjith intensitetin e saje..

Mua me la shije te hidhur Kadare kur ne ate Librin e tije qe konsiderohet si Prolog para ikjes ne nje shkrim aty dikund nga 1988 a 89 a 90 a mbas 90 -tes .. se spo e kujtoj mire.. permend 
si armiq te tije  Arshi pipen.. Kasem trebeshinen  Kapllan resulin e Bilal xhaferrin.. e sidomos nji fraz ku per Bilalin thonte ..i cili shkoi e vdiq ne Amerike.. ku bie ne sy nji cinizem..i pa hijshem..
Ata te permendurit si Armiq te Kadarese ne fakt ishin te 4 dhe armiq te PPSH dhe Bilali supozohet dhe i vrare nga sigurimi ne Usa.. pra deklarimi i ktyre armiqve te PPSh si armiq dhe personal te Kadarese i beri kta "Armiq" me dy pal pranga..
Pra ata mbas ksaj do ishin dhe te luftuar nga PPSH-istet por dhe nga Kadare-istet..
Meqense Kadare u distancua nga PPSH  u paksuan fansat e tije..nga lloji fansit envero-kadareist por ju shtua kti numri nji pjes e fansave anti-enverist.. por ata grupi armiqve nuk shpetuan nga sulmet sepse i vinin perseri nga te dy krahet..
Kadareja per vet famen e tij  ishte dhe eshte nje Kambane qe degjohej me vemendje.. sidomos per ceshtjet politike. Mbas 1990 Letersia ra si interes i masave dhe u be Publicistika me e lexuara..dhe tashme se cthosh Kadare si Letersi nuk ishte aq interesante sesa cfar thoshte si publicist..
Dy Parti mbanin e mbajn veshet pipez se cfar thot Kadareja..
Sejcila pret qe fjalet e tij qe i thot her mbas here me kursim ti interpretojne si "shi ne kallamoq te ares tyre" sejcila..
Them dy Parti sepse jan 50 parti  de jure por ne fakt vec dy jan qe kan nji far baze.. PD e PS.
Ne te dy Partite ka fansa te Kadarese.. keshtu qe dhe mbas Dhjetorit te Pluralizmit  RESULi  nuk perfitoi gje sepse Shqiperia dhe Diaspora mbizoterohet nga fansa te Kadareizmit .

Burgu e la Resulin me "penallti ne krye" kur thote nji shprehje..
Ai nuk kishte mundesi te ndiqte rrjedhen e ngjarjeve dhe nuancat mes rrymave politike dhe filozofike qe moren vrull mbas viteve 1980-1990.. dhe keshtu Resuli nuk mund te "prodhonte" arme efikase per vetmbrojtje ne atmosferen e pas !990-tes..
Prandaj Resuli eshte kollaj i goditshem nga Enveristo -Kadareistet  qe sot jan shnderruar ne Kadareiste-Kombetaroiste e Kadareiste-Nano socialiste ose Kadareisto-Qosiste e derivate te tyre..

Shqiperia nuk ka RESULO-iste sepse kontakti me Resul-izmin ishte i cunguar ne vitet kur u formuan mendjet e ktij Populli..pra kur u formuan Shkronjesit..

Shkronjesit..pra njerzit qe shkruajne ne Media jane pjella te epokes Envero-Ramizo-Kadareisto-Agolloiste e Qosiste dhe kta perbejne nje tren me milet e Resulistet jan si 1-2 vet ne Biciklete...para ksaj mases madhe qe thame..

Resuli gjen Hapsire ne Mediat malazezo-makedone e pak ne ato shqiptare..e kjo e ben ate te pa mbrojtur ne fush mejdanin shqiptar ..pervec tek tuk ndoj kokrre te vecante..

Edhe ne se del ndoj ardian Klos e mbron  Resulin nga Kadareja e ben kte se tipi ardianit eshte armik i Kadarese dhe kjo armiqesi ka baza Biografiko-politike Familjare..e jo Letraro-filozofike.. por mbas Ardianit dalin plot  nje tufe me Agron tufa dhe e godasin te mjerin Kapllan.. Jo se agroni eshte i keq se nuk e njof por Agroni i ka ber Poezi kadarese pra dhe ai ka motiv te mbroje Pemen qe mbolli...dhe sulmon..
Pra principialiteti eshte larg dhe egoizmat Shtyjne gjerat..

Kapllani lundron ne rrymat e "golfstrimit"..Te nje golfstrimi Ballkaniko-shqiptaro-Sllav..

Ai her here afrohet degzave te ksaj rryme qe e afrojne me ceshtjet imediate te Kombit shqiptar e her e mer tramundana dhe e con ne drejtime tjera dikund ne skajet ku puqen bota Shqiptare me Sllavo-Maqedonet.. e kjo e ben resulin anakronik ose te pa percaktuar kombetarisht..ose jo aktualo-interesant..
Sot eshte ne MODE Kombetarizmi i qarte...pra o Shqiptar o Ballkaniadas..

Pra Resuli duhet ndihmuar qe ne finish te vij tek Shqiptarizmi pa ekuivoke sepse kemi shum armiq dhe se ca gjera duhen ndare qarte..
Duke u nis nga kjo qe ..kemi shum armiq .. del si urgjence dhe nevoja qe Kadare te mos sulmohet më   dhe te afrohet dhe Resuli.. por te afrohet me dinjitet pa u provokuar ..

Ti pra Mace qe e gjen te arsyeshme te ndricosh Resulin ben shum mire dhe te vleresoj per kete por ti shmangemi anti kadareizmit per arsye se Kadare eshte nje arm kunder armiqve kombetare  qe jan shovinizmi sllavo-greko sorrollop..

Le te lulezojne 100 lule thoshte i madhi Konfucius..

Kadare duhet ti kerkoj falje Resulit per aq sa duhet dhe Resuli ti hedh posht armet kunder Kadarese..
Kadare kto vite ka bere autokritike per ate pjese te erret te filozofise tije qe ishte prodhuar ne vitet PPSH-iste pra per ceshtje te FISHTES etj..
Le ti leme kta dy " kuaj" te Letersise te kullosin te qete mendoj une.. e ti me kupton besoj..

Ke pare ca "karamele " qe bejne kalamajte kur luajn?

Marrin ca gure e i mbeshtjellin me gjith far letrash dhe luajn.. Henri e di kte..lol.

Por po te mendosh se sa mjeshterisht dine ti mbulojne "guret" Shkruesat me Shkolla te medhaja e eksperienc ne Ambalazho-logji...

Eh sa ka zanati..

Nji shembull..

Psh kto dite universiteti Prishtines dekoroi Kadarene..
Ata qe sdin gje mendojne se Universiteti e beri kte se "ka xhan Kadarene"..
Joo..fare.. Ne qe i dime nuancat e kuptojme se kjo u be sepse Universiteti Prishtines eshte uzurpuar nga enveristet dhe ata me nji gur.. vrasin dy zogj.. Pra dekorojne Kadarene dhe me kte rast Injorojne RUGOVEN  si Presidenti i Kosoves dhe me kte dekorate Afrojne Kadarene ne "partine" e tyre..
Dihet se ne kte Parti bejne pjese Uzurpatoret e Kosoves..ata ne RTK e Universitet etj.. ku tek kjo parti dallohet qarte Pro-PDK-izmi dhe pro Qosizmi..pra Partia qe i ben vrasjet dhe i mbron vrasesit..
Hija e Krimeve ose "Djalli" eshte ARSYEJA MADHORE qe jep levizje shum reve te zeza ne qiell dhe  kur kto re bien si Shi..ku nuk "lagin" e ku nuk "vadisin" bime helmuese..

Do thuash se u futa ne politike... kudo eshte politika..
Edhe bari anes Lanes eshte politike me te cilen PS lufton Berishen..
Pse Ed Ram Gjinushat tremben nga Liberalizmat e Nanos?
Sepse kan frik mos Nano e ka seriozisht "luften kunder Mafies.." dhe nga kjo mund tu dalin se Banda HAKMARRJA nuk jan vec Altinat e Laertat por gjith kreu i se Majtes Shqiptare..

Pra dhe kur bie ndoj kemban per Letersi brenda jan Krimet qe bubullojne..

Kur psh thot dicka Resuli..pipz i mbajn veshet disa....kush do thuash ti.. Un e ti ?

joooooooo..
Pse jo ne?

Sepse as un e as ti skemi fut ne burg Resulin etj..

Pra ata perpiluesit e akuzave te dikurshme zgjohen..e Shkruajne dhe shkruajne me "doren" e tjeter kujt.. e ec e zbuloja..

Eshte shum komplekse  Shoqeria..

tung..



vazhdojme prap me vone..

Psh se mu kujtuatani..
Ne KLAN kishte "humor" me prec Zogajn..tek Bar westi..

Pse humorizon me cinizem Klani per Precin?

Jo kot..por se Klani eshte nji me PS dhe banden K-akMarrja..dhe Preci eshte "i dalmi nga dora" pra ai nuk i bindet ma "letrave" qe ja ruan PPSH ne sirtar gjith intelektualve..
Ka shum djallezi kjo Bot..

----------


## macia_blu

...
hej brar, me ate viziten dhe nderin qe i beri kadareja universitetit te prishtines  me kujtove nje pyetje te dikujt andej nga forumi i letersise. 
" a ishte nder per universitetin  qe e ftoji kadarene , apo nder per kadarene  qe u ftua ne kete universitet?" Kjo pyetje per  forumistin ne fjale nuk mu duk  thjesht nje pyetje , por   dicka me shume   se kaq"
...Hej, brar, e megjitheate , kadareja me duket  karte e djegme , tashme me qe ti besohet bashkimi politik, per me teper  se nuk mund ta besoj se ai i paske ndryshuar bindjet dhe dashurite , per regjimin e  ppsh, dhe ate ndjesen  qe ka bere ne lidhje me fishten me duket  thjesht nje paskurpellitet  kadareian.
Ah si perdridhet ky!
... Ndersa ne lidhje me Kapllan Resulin,  thjesht kam dashur ti ve paralel me Kadarene, jo per ti mbushur mendjen vetes  se ky Resuli eshte absolut dhe i vetmi, e i persosur  se sic e the  edhe me lart , nuk pat ku te rritej kjo peme kaq e shendetshme, por ne krahasim me  Kadaren , dhe a krahasohet me kadarene, dhe a e meriton  nje  grim vend  ne kete eliten ku kadarareja po me rri kemb kryq duke  lujt me b.the here kendej e here andej.
Ajo qe ke permendur ne lidhje me plotikat, dhe publicistiken  qendrojne  dhe  i mbeshtes.
prap flm , macia!

----------


## Minoritet

Vitomir Dolinski (VD) : Kapllan Resuli (KP)

VD: - Juve mbaheni si nje shqiptar unik, Mandela, por edhe si nje i burgosur politik rekordmbajtes i Ballkanit. Per ata qe nuk dine shume, fillimisht, thuajna dicka per mbi kete?

KP: - Ne ish-Jugosllavine u denova me dy vite burgim strict, gjoja per propaganda kundra socializmit edhe "vellazerise edhe unitetit". Pasi kreva denimin deri me diten e fundit ne burgun e Idrizovos, duke dashur qe te ikja per ne Bashkimin Sovjetik, mbeta ne Shqiperi, me te cilen Bashkimi Sovjetik pikerisht ato dite sapo kishte nderprere marrdheniet diplomatike.. Pas 10 vitesh internim u arrestova nga autoritetet shqiptare edhe u denova me 43 vite te nje burgimi monstruoz. Edhe ne kete rasti, gjoja per propagande antiqeveritare, me posedimin e nje revolveri pa leje, duke u pergatitur qe te aratisesha edhe per fyerje ndaj hetuesit.
Keshtu qe ne total jam denuar 45 vite, 37 prej te cilave per propagande antiqeveritare, me te cilen mendoj se jam i denuari politik me i rende ne Ballkan edhe ndoshta jam edhe ndonje rekordmbajtes boteror. Atkualisht, po te mos kish qene per ndryshimet politike ne Shqiperi, ndoshta do te kisha qene akoma ne burg edhe sot e kesaj dite. Ketij denimi duhet ti shtohen edhe martesa e nderprere ne Jugosllavi, ne te cilen fatmiresisht nuk pata femije, e po ashtu edhe ne te dyten, ne Shqiperi, ku kisha dy femije. gjate gjithe kohes se burgimit tim, jo vetem qe nuk mu lejua qe ti shoh femijet e mi, por as qe edhe e dija nese ishin gjalle apo jo. Askush nuk lejohej te me vizitonte mua, apo qe te me jepte ndonje cope buke. As edhe te burgosurit. Ata qe e bene nje gje te tille, u ndeshkuan sikurse edhe poeti Gani Shkudra, qe erdhi te me shohe, e jo vetem qe nuk e lane te me shohe, por mu para burgut,  ne vend, e arrestuan edhe e denuan me 10 vjet burg, gjoja per propagande politike. Ne aktakuzen e vetme qe iu be thuhej se "kishte shkuar ne burgun e burrelit qe te shohe armikun e popullit Kapllan Resuli edhe qe ti jepte atij buke."  Ndersa lengoja ne burgun e Burelit, 10 here me kane hequr lekuren perse gjalli, shprehimisht, duke dashur te me benin te hiqja dore nga shtetesia ime jugosllave (malazeze), kombesia ime jugosllave (malazeze), idealet e mia, bile edhe nga femijet e mi. Me detyronin te deklaroja veten si shqiptar, jo vetem si shtetas, por edhe ne kombesi (etnicitet). Disa here tendtuan te me likuidonin, edhe kur u lirova nga burgu, tre here tentuan te me vrisnin  dy here ne Tirane edhe nje here ne Gjeneve. Vete shqiptaret, jo vetem miqte e mi, por edhe te tjere qe ishin antagoniste kundrejt meje, ndersa dergjesha ne qelite e burgut, me shpallen si Mandela shqiptar. Edhe armiku im me i hapur, shkrimtari shqiptar Ismail Kadare, ne ato dite, gjate fillimit te viteve 90-te, ne perpjekjet e tij per tu miqesuar me qarqet europiane te Amnestise nderkombetare qe kishin nderhyre ne lirimin tim, nuk refuzoi te me quante martir edhe hero te Shqiperise.

VD: - Para se ti kthehemi kesaj periudhe edhe relatave te tua specifike me personin me te famshem, por, pa dyshim edhe me kontroversialin, ne akademine shqiptare, Ismail Kadarene, le ti kthehemi fazave me te rendesishme te aktivitetit tuaj krijues qe te shpune ne afirmimin me te gjere tuajin letrar e shkencor?

KP: - Ne Dubrovnik 1952 une botova poemen "Bojana" ne te cilen haptazi i quajta Jugosllavine edhe Shqiperine, Golgota, ne te cilat njerezit perleshen edhe vuajne. Ne vend me telefonoi "patrioti" im Milovan Gjilash i cili me kercenoi se ai do te ma shtypte koken aq forte sa te me leshonin syte xixa. Edhe ne fakt keshtu doli. Kam degjuar se ne Jugosllavi mbahet si disidenti nr.1. Nese me te vertete nuk ka ndonje tjeter, atehere do ta dija se se paku une kam qene ca me pare se ai.

VD: - Denimi juaj i pare me burgim, fatkeqsisht, ndodhi ne Maqedoni, ku per disa kohe ne ate periudhe ju punuat si mesues?

KP: -  Po kam qene mesues ne Tetove kur me arrestuan. Sic edhe mund te shihet nga akuzat, ne Maqedoni nuk kasha bere as edhe nje gje gabim. Akuzohesha se gjoja isha perfshire ne propaganda antiqeveritare ne Mal te Zi. Edhe meqe isha e jam nje shtetas Malazez, procedurat gjygjesore duheshin mbajtur atje, ne qytetin tim te lindjes, Ulqinin. Arsyeja per hetimin tim ne Tetove ishte sepse atje nuk kisha ndonje te aferm edhe UDB-ja, qe e dinte se isha krejtesisht i pafajshem, kish frike se procesi gjygjesor i imi mes njerezve te mi ulqinake mund te shkaktonte ndonje problem te panevojshem. Prandaj edhe procesi gjygjesor u mbajt me dyer te mbyllura. Edhe pse nuk jam nga Tetova, njerezit e ketij qyteti, vecanerisht studentat me njihnin mire, si profesor e shkrimtar. Pergjate rrugeve te qytetit prej gjykates per ne burg me pershendeten duke me mbeshtetur haptazi shume prej tyre edhe ndoshta do te ishte me interes te dihej se UDB-ja si deshmitar kundra meje kish sjelle ishbashkepunetorin e tyre ne ate kohe, tashti gjoja nje luftetar i madh i ceshtjes shqiptare, Adem Demaci. Prokurori i shtetit ne mbyllje te seances, me akuzoi si "agens spiritus" te rinise jugosllave kundra regjimit, e, duke kerkuar qe te me denonte per kete gje, pohoi se una kisha qene edhe shpresonte qe te behesha edhe ne te ardhmen nje "shtetas konstruktiv" i Jugosllavise. Eshte interesante se edhe Fatos Nano, kryeminstri shqiptar, pas lirimit tim prej burgut, ketu ne Gjeneve me pershkroi si nje "shtetas konstruktiv" te Shqiperise, duke me kerkuar qe te rikthehesha atje, ne Tirane.

----------


## Minoritet

Kjo eshte intervista e tij qe mund ta gjeni ne origjinal me ane te google.

Meqe jam me provime e nuk kam kohe te shkruaj ne forum, do perpiqem ta hedh ne floppy disk te gjithe perkthimin e me pas ne forum pas disa ditesh.

----------

